# Your Thoughts On Prince Harry & Meghan Upcoming Interview



## Lee (Mar 5, 2021)

I think this whole thing is a shameful act which is just begging for publicity from a couple that claimed to have wanted their privacy.

I am not a monarchist but feel so much sympathy for the Queen, not in her role as a queen but as a human being of an advanced age with worry about her husband.

I do not think this will go over big and will only make the couple look bad and could perhaps lead to a downfall in the monarchy down the road.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

I empathize with Harry and Meghan. Their mental health was being severely corroded. I applaud their sensibility in transplanting themselves and their child to a less toxic environment. I think it is very important that they lift the veil of

secrecy, and speak  their truth as they see it. I also believe very strongly, that had Meghan  not been a strong, beautiful,  capable woman of colour, the press would have been far less savage in its treatment of her. Frankly, they have vilified her far more than they have Prince Andrew who had questionable dealings with a known paedophile.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

I have no idea what this is about, or what will be "revealed" in Sunday's interview. But it does seem strange, since they fled England and pretty much fled the monarchy in search of more privacy and a more normal life, that they are granting this type of interview at all.  Is being interviewed by Oprah on national TV their version of privacy?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2021)

For some unknown reason, I get news stories about Megan and Harry in one of my news apps all the time and not all from the same sources. I read an article the other day in which Prince Harry said he felt he had to get out due to the bigoted British press about his wife. He also felt  it was time to step down for the sake of his own mental health. He had mentioned in another interview that he didn't want his wife to suffer the same things his mother did with the British press. Also, he knows he will never inherit the throne so moving on and living their lives is not like shirking responsibilities as future king. They seem like they want to engage themselves in humanitarian endeavors and for that I applaud them. I doubt they made this decision lightly. Perhaps when I watch the interview (if I can access it), I'll feel differently but from things I've read, I think this couple gets a bad rap.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2021)

I do not see that Meghan was treated unfairly by the press in the beginning and she was certainly not treated badly by the family, to me at least it seemed they were bending over backwards to welcome her.

The charitable acts such as giving out food, hmmm could be seen as publicity stunts, if they really wanted anon they could have donated that way.

Meghan is an actress, a good one, I love seeing how her expressions change.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I have no idea what this is about, or what will be "revealed" in Sunday's interview. But it does seem strange, since they fled England and pretty much fled the monarchy in search of more privacy and a more normal life, that they are granting this type of interview at all.  Is being interviewed by Oprah on national TV their version of privacy?


  I think this may be an attempt  to undo some of the emotional damage they have incurred through  taking control of some of the narrative rather than continuing  to grit their teeth and remain silent. I also believe they are committed to moving  forward with their lives in a positive  manner, raising their children in a healthy and nurturing environment, and continuing a life of service.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Lee said:


> I do not see that Meghan was treated unfairly by the press in the beginning and she was certainly not treated badly by the family, to me at least it seemed they were bending over backwards to welcome her.
> 
> The charitable acts such as giving out food, hmmm could be seen as publicity stunts, if they really wanted anon they could have donated that way.
> 
> Meghan is an actress, a good one, I love seeing how her expressions change.


  Have you read some of the filth the British tabloids wrote about her, or listened to Piers Morgan, scorpion extraordinaire, vilify her? I can smell the racism from here.


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2021)

Lee said:


> I think this whole thing is a shameful act which is just begging for publicity from a couple that claimed to have wanted their privacy.
> 
> I am not a monarchist but feel so much sympathy for the Queen, not in her role as a queen but as a human being of an advanced age with worry about her husband.
> 
> I do not think this will go over big and will only make the couple look bad and could perhaps lead to a downfall in the monarchy down the road.



I watched a James Corden video with Harry and Harry said he "never walked away from the royal family". He said "it was stepping back rather than stepping down". He said, "whatever it is from the other side...my life will always be a life of public service" no matter how anyone looks at it. This was at the 10:30 minute mark.

Perhaps this is why Harry is going public....wanting to set the record straight.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2021)

I hope that they don't burn any bridges but to me, they are just a young couple attempting to make a living.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2021)

@Lara  I believe you are right.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2021)

Do not see how the Firm treated her badly....she was walked down the aisle at her wedding by the future king of England.

As far as the media slams, Meghan's own family was responsible for a good deal of that. Hmmmm have to wonder if she will bring that up in the interview. Bet she does not, she will focus on the Royals.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

It is not uncommon for many of us who are white  to shy away from the discomfort of accepting that racism is alive and well and project blame onto the person who has suffered from it. often, we don’t even recognise we do it. Whatever crap came out of the mouths of Meghan’s white relatives, the press treated them more kindly than they treated Meghan.


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2021)

Meghan won't be the one to bring up her family. She's too smart for that. She knows her father will strike back with a vengeance for anything said about him. But I wouldn't put it past Oprah to bring it up.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I hope that they don't burn any bridges but to me, they are just a young couple attempting to make a living.


funny how people always refer to them as a young couple... Meghan is almost 40 and Harry coming up to 37....


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2021)

Lee said:


> I think this whole thing is a shameful act which is just begging for publicity from a couple that claimed to have wanted their privacy.



I think the whole interview thing was the brainchild of Oprah,  not theirs.  They have nothing to gain from it,  and  want their privacy.  

Oprah,  on the other hand,   wanted "her greatest interview of all time" ....  She should take the heat.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

I hope that Meghan has been warned not to say anything which is untrue or she could find herself being accused of slander. Her problem was with the press, not the royals or the British public.
I think perhaps she didn't understand what being part of the royal family would mean, and she wasn't properly coached for it.
I wonder what will happen as a result of this. She has been accused of bullying her staff. We may now find actors who have worked with her now coming out with tales of  her behaviour on set.


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2021)

Oprah and Michelle Obama became Meghan's "friends" when she got engaged to a royal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't know much about the situation but when I see interviews with Harry he seems happy, relaxed and  his decision to break away appears to have been the right move for both of them. 
I wish them well.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Strong, confident, articulate white women are often accused of bullying their subordinates. I have experienced this myself. It can be far worse for women of colour.  I fear the sharks smell blood in the water. it is likely to become very ugly.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Lara said:


> Oprah and Michelle Obama became Meghan's "friends" when she got engaged to a royal.


   I dont know enough about Oprah to have an opinion, but I can’t imagine a lady of Michelle Obama’s stature stooping to such behaviour.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2021)

Interesting podcast:
https://news.sky.com/story/key-mome...en-the-sussexes-and-the-royal-family-12235452


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't know much about the situation but when I see interviews with Harry he seems happy, relaxed and  his decision to break away appears to have been the right move for both of them.
> I wish them well.


On the contrary, I think he looks deeply unhappy and uncomfortable. I think, personally, that Meghan never wanted to live in Britain and take the role of royalty. It's obvious she is much more relaxed now that she's back in her own world. It would have been so much better if they had settled in America in the first place.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Interesting podcast:
> https://news.sky.com/story/key-mome...en-the-sussexes-and-the-royal-family-12235452


I think that they will play heavily on the princess Diana hounded by the paparazzi  story, ...which is far removed from how MM was treated.... in fact the British people on the whole including the media  went out to welcome her more than any other ''commoner'' to marry into the royal family

We'll just have to see what's said.. whatever it is, I believe that they've burned their boats completely with the royal family.. such a pity they've done this when prince Philip is having heart surgery...but isn't this a repeat of what she did to her own father ?


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 5, 2021)

... a couple of wanna bees trying to make a living at being celebrities...
I don't know them, or think that I want to; their attitudes/opinions are meaningless to me! .. as are Oprah's.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

Just stirring the pot!    





Princess Michael of Kent Wore a Racist Brooch to Lunch with Meghan Markle  A royal family member appeared to wear offensive jewelry to the Queen's Christmas luncheon.​https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a14481097/princess-michael-of-kent-racist-brooch/


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

In my opinion, Meghan is not largely at fault in her relationship with her father. He presents as a person with severe mental issues, and a vindictive streak a mile wide. Every instinct I have screams, run away Meghan, run away. This man is toxic. It would not surprise me to learn he falls somewhere  on the spectrum of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

This was another story that was absolutely wrong too...in fact it was the British media who got this wrong, and called Princess Michael racist for wearing it...(again sticking up for Meghan ( wrongly against Princess Michael ) but still shows they were on her side...


_The Blackamoor Brooch...


Seeing the brooch called racist was especially upsetting for Alberto Nardi, owner of the jewelry store that bears his name in Venice’s Piazza San Marco. Nearly every goldsmith in the city creates and sells pieces depicting the torso of an African man in elaborate Oriental garb, but Nardi’s pieces are the most famous.

“We made the brooch,” he told Italian media  “A whole lot of nonsense has been written, and I wish to defend an object that is rich in history and unique to Venice. Regardless of the princess’s conduct, this is an object that is the total antithesis of racism, the charge made by the Anglo-Saxon media that have tarnished our name. The brooch depicts a *Moorish Venetian prince.*”

Think of Othello in Shakespeare 

“I think what happened here was a cultural misunderstanding,” says jewelry historian Anastazja Buttitta. “People from Britain and America are entitled to feel offended, but this came from a different cultural context and these objects need to be placed in the appropriate context. In the English-speaking world there is trauma associated with slavery, colonialism and the treatment of blacks. Italy is certainly no paradise and it, too, has to contend with racism, but the trauma is not as strong there in the same way.
_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2021)

To call this lovely piece of jewelry racist, or it's wearer is absolutely ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2021)

When I first saw the brooch in question, I thought it was Queen Nefertiti, "The Great Royal Wife of Pharaoh Akhenaten" which would have been a compliment to Meghan (the Pharaoh was a poor leader. Men. *shaking head* lol). 
Just goes to show how we all see things differently.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> To call this lovely piece of jewelry racist, or it's wearer is absolutely ridiculous IMO.


It was the darn British Media.. they were falling over themselves NOT to appear Racist, and in doing so besmirched the name of another Royal...


----------



## terry123 (Mar 5, 2021)

If they want their privacy then quit consenting to interviews.  They bring most of their troubles on themselves.  I would not doubt it a bit that she was a bully  to those trying to help her.  Everybody forgets she is an actress. And please don't play the "Diana" card.


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2021)

I try to have as few thoughts about them as possible...…….  It's hard these days, though, they pop up everywhere.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't follow any news involving "royalty", but I would imagine that this couple will be paid a nice sum of money for this interview.  If they've taken a "pay cut" for isolating themselves from their "positions", perhaps this will be a nice financial supplement.


----------



## Chet (Mar 5, 2021)

I look at them as human beings and not as a Royal with an actress wife. Staying in England would only be a life of fending off grief with a "stiff upper lip". I wish them well.


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2021)

They apparently didn’t receive any pay from Oprah.  This is advertising for them.  They maintain their value by being in the limelight.  

The British tabloids are notorious for skewering any and everybody if it will sell papers.  (Brits, please correct me if I’m wrong).  Meghan wasn’t the first and won’t be the last.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> *They apparently didn’t receive any pay from Oprah.  This is advertising for them.  They maintain their value by being in the limelight. *
> 
> The British tabloids are notorious for skewering any and everybody if it will sell papers.  (Brits, please correct me if I’m wrong).  Meghan wasn’t the first and won’t be the last.


yep they signed a deal with netflix which will guarantee them a minimum of $100 million...and potentially $250 million...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep they signed a deal with netflix which will guarantee them a minimum of $100 million...and potentially $250 million...


...and Oprah is alleged to be fuming because she thought she was getting a world exclusive, but Prince Harry opened up to someone he obviously felt more comfortable with....even though they conversed on the top deck of a bus (probably the first time Harry has been on a bus!)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

From an American's perspective, I'd have wanted out, too.  Far too many rules for someone unlikely to ever ascend to the throne.  He's 6th in line or something, right?  

Harry & Meghan are treated like royalty in the US, but with nobody dictating their clothing, shoes (including heel height), nail polish color (good grief), behavior, etiquette, and schedule. 

As for Oprah and Michelle Obama becoming new friends to Meghan, kudos to them. Neither O nor M needs friends, wealth or influence, by the way. It's probably more a case of reaching out to someone who they know is trying to navigate a life that others are judging very harshly. They've had their turn in the barrel, as the old joke goes. (Former child star Elizabeth Taylor very famously befriended Michael Jackson during his early years.) 

p.s. Not sure how it's done elsewhere, but the legitimate American press almost never offers payment to the subjects of interviews. They may pay for flights, hotels and a few meals if they're bringing interviewees in from out of town, but that's about it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 5, 2021)

I have no feelings one way or the other.  I have all I can do to keep up with my own life, family, and friends.   I do, however, wish them both well.  Living in the limelight all of time must be just horrible.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> ...and Oprah is alleged to be fuming because she thought she was getting a world exclusive, but Prince Harry opened up to someone he obviously felt more comfortable with....even though they conversed on the top deck of a bus (probably the first time Harry has been on a bus!)


"Alleged to be fuming," and Prince Harry "obviously felt more comfortable with."  Wow, the press speculation is crazy, isn't it?  

If Oprah wanted an exclusive she would have had them sign a document agreeing to that. 

With Oprah's net worth of $3.5 billion and a dedicated following in the US, Harry's interview with James Cordon isn't going to matter a whit to O.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I have no feelings one way or the other.  I have all I can do to keep up with my own life, family, and friends.   I do, however, wish them both well.  Living in the limelight all of time must be just horrible.



If it's so horrible, why do an interview with Oprah Winfrey?  Why not just keep quiet?  

I had a friend who helped run a Montessori school in Manhattan.  When she was First Lady, Laura Bush would show up with no press.  She would help in the library and have lunch with staffers.  Good works don't require an entourage.  

I don't have any animus towards Harry and Meghan, but as a former PR guy I don't think they are getting good advice on career and image management.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 5, 2021)

One other thought:  Oprah Winfrey came from humble beginnings, suffered mightily, built a mighty media empire from scratch, and is, as far as I can tell, universally beloved.  Maybe they could turn the interview around - they could talk to her and find out how things are supposed to be done in this world.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> From an American's perspective, I'd have wanted out, too.  Far too many rules for someone unlikely to ever ascend to the throne.  He's 6th in line or something, right?
> 
> *Harry & Meghan are treated like royalty in the US, but with nobody dictating their clothing, shoes (including heel height), nail polish color (good grief), behavior, etiquette, and schedule.*


Almost everyone has a work code whatever role you're in, ... MM didn't want to do the job she just wanted the rewards ...

As for James Cordon's interview with Harry.. this was absolute PR for CBS , get Harry playing the jack the lad,  jokey fella, ensure everyone is aware he's a Royal,  by fitting in comments  in the skit with the bus.. he informs James  after being asked for the fare .. ( you know royals don't carry money)... and ensure everyone (those outside of the UK) know he was a marine by arranging  yet another skit with the  Assault course, ..everyone will then tune into the Oprah interview thinking their going to meet a ''Hail fellow well met'' ... type of guy... ..and feel sorry for his black rimmed made up doe eyed bride as she tells her story

CBS  are raking it in....


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I think that they will play heavily on the princess Diana hounded by the paparazzi  story, ...which is far removed from how MM was treated.... in fact the British people on the whole including the media  went out to welcome her more than any other ''commoner'' to marry into the royal family
> 
> We'll just have to see what's said.. whatever it is, I believe that they've burned their boats completely with the royal family.. such a pity they've done this when prince Philip is having heart surgery...but isn't this a repeat of what she did to her own father ?


Yes, I agree she has alienated practically everyone in her family, and now she's attempting to do the same w/Harry's. imo

What I also see happening, is that this woman, MM, does in no way take an accountability for her actions.  Apparently she has done no wrong, and it's seems to be everyone else's fault.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Yes, I agree she has alienated practically everyone in her family, and now she's attempting to do the same w/Harry's. imo
> 
> What I also see happening, is that this woman, MM, does in no way take an accountability for her actions.  Apparently she has done no wrong, and it's seems to be everyone else's fault.


Classic Narcissism


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 5, 2021)

terry123 said:


> If they want their privacy then quit consenting to interviews.  They bring most of their troubles on themselves.  I would not doubt it a bit that she was a bully  to those trying to help her.  Everybody forgets she is an actress. And please don't play the "Diana" card.


I agree completely.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 5, 2021)

I was going to say that too, but I didn't want to get too carried away w/my thoughts...lol

BTW...I won't be watching.


^replying to hollydolly


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Why CBS has decided to air this 'over hyped' 90 min special Sun night is beyond me,its all about ratings.Oprah has so much time on her hands,she thought this would be a great idea,roped  Harry&Meghan  to do the interview for 'big bucks'
For a couple who have said in the past they want to stay 'out of the spotlight' they sure have a funny way of showing it,enough already!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Meghan and Harry were not paid for the interview.  
From Cosmopolitan: https://www.cosmopolitan.com/uk/reports/a35546969/meghan-markle-payment-oprah-winfrey-interview/

"_Page Six _reports the couple aren't taking a fee for the interview with their friend and neighbour, writing: "A spokeswoman for the Oprah Winfrey Network confirmed that the couple won’t be collecting a paycheck and said that no donations are being made to their charity."


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Meghan and Harry were not paid for the interview.
> From Cosmopolitan: https://www.cosmopolitan.com/uk/reports/a35546969/meghan-markle-payment-oprah-winfrey-interview/
> 
> "_Page Six _reports the couple aren't taking a fee for the interview with their friend and neighbour, writing: "A spokeswoman for the Oprah Winfrey Network confirmed that the couple won’t be collecting a paycheck and said that no donations are being made to their charity."


...one because Harry was paid a handsome sum for the James Corden interview.. and secondly as was stated before, they've signed with netflix for a guaranteed minimum  $100 million dollars.. by refusing the fee for the Oprah show, they're fooling most of the people into thinking they're not money orientated... ( I'd be extremely interested to know  , not that we'll ever find out, on what charities their fee will actually be spent ).


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Markle had been around the block a few times before Harry came along.  Most actresses are known to have been, so she wasn't naive about what joining the Royal Family or the Firm as they are called.  The taxpayers of the UK want their money's worth and start balking and they'll hit back.  Can't blame them.  She had a lavish wedding, her father in law, the future King walked her down the aisle and millions of dollars were spent on them.  Doing a few good deeds in return doesn't seem so harsh to me.  Of course, if you belong to that family, you cannot go clubbing, pursue acting, etc, so for an American it is restrictive.  She knew this.  Harry, using Diana's situation is merely a lack of mature thinking on his part.  This is trying to mix apples with oranges.  Their situations could not be more different.  They could have used some class, quietly spoken to the Queen and Charles, asked nicely to be relieved of all obligations, promised to no longer be a burden on the British people and all no doubt would have been well.  Instead, they took this road, invoking racism, stifling, and lord knows what as their out.  Childish and tawdry beyond the pale.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

I can remember Harry getting in trouble back in his bachelor days, for attending a costume party dressed as a Nazi.  He said it was supposed to be a "joke."


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't get me started.  or I will be banished.


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> They could have used some class, quietly spoken to the Queen and Charles, asked nicely to be relieved of all obligations,



When they (she) decided to leave, they didn’t even have the decently to speak with the Queen first.  




Sunny said:


> can remember Harry getting in trouble back in his bachelor days,


Remember him playing pool naked in a suite in Vegas.  He had his wild days.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> Remember him playing pool naked in a suite in Vegas.  He had his wild days.


Remember him on a Halloween wearing an SS Uniform?


----------



## Dana (Mar 5, 2021)

What a lot of negative comments. I see Meghan and Harry have been hung out to dry by many who have no real inkling of the actual situation.

The fact is, Harry has aways been the Queen's favourite grandchild. She welcomed Meghan into the "firm" for the sake of Harry, but later grew to be very fond of Meghan. She even took Meghan with her on the royal train, took her under her wing, something she never did with many of the other family members, and it is only recently that Kate and William were given access to the royal train. Prince Charles and Camilla too were very fond of Meghan.

Meghan's popularity with some of the senior royals, caused a lot of jealousy among those who felt they were not privy to some of these privileges, so the hate fest began. Although there is an element of racism in the mix, a lot of it has to do with the fact the Queen and Prince Charles liked Meghan and tried their best to welcome her. People don't have to come out and say "I don't like you", they can do this in so many subtle ways, you'd be amazed. I have little doubt Meghan has been made to feel very uncomfortable in royal circles.


----------



## Dana (Mar 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> When they (she) decided to leave, they didn’t even have the decently to speak with the Queen first.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember him playing pool naked in a suite in Vegas.  He had his wild days.


_Have you never skinny dipped? I have!_


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

For a couple that value their privacy, they sure love the attention.
I won't be watching it, how many times does that woman need to tell her story? I think this interview will be her 6th time.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Regardless of perceived favorites, etc, it is mere conjecture to say that  jealousies arose due to who was favoring whom at what time.  It is the fact that there were reservations regarding Harry marrying Markle from Prince Philip on down.  What also is a fact is that when the fracture began, it could have been forestalled with some mature heads using some good old fashioned common sense.  Instead we see what a couple of spoiled fools who feel entitled to the world owing them a living has led to.  Watch Oprah or don't watch.  The drama will be played out all over the  US and the UK.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 5, 2021)

I understand some get totally immersed in "Royalty". The last time I saw them on TV, the "royals" actually looked human. I doubt there's some magic royal  component inside their average looking bodies. I can't understand why there is this intense interest in those people's lives, when most of it is inconsequential. And I also understand that, to many, I'm some kind of heathen for saying that.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

It's the salacious angle that draws the interest for people who are supposed to be pure as the driven snow, when as you just said fuzzy, their human after all.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry, that should have been they're.  My bad.  I've been so nervous over my up coming pet scan, I can't even punch decent grammar of late.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Don't get me started.  or I will be banished.


Good on ya woman


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Have you never skinny dipped? I have!_



I have too.  “Remember him *playing pool naked* in a suite in Vegas. He had his wild days.”


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

He was in a private suite, Jules and someone in there wanted to make a buck.  Not nice.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 5, 2021)

I haven’t a clue what’s going on since I don’t read the tabloids or watch shows that discuss such things but I did wonder what happened to their plans to live in Vancouver Canada and discovered that they were living in an enormous mansion but suddenly moved to live in Los Angela’s California. After just researching this discovered the main reason being that Meghan is an actress and her agents, friends and family live there which sounds reasonable.

Then I read that the Canadian government was no longer funding their security costs nor would they provide RCMP officers to assist the metropolitan police force assigned to the couple and apparently they weren’t happy about this. 

In that case, I’m glad they moved to the US since I’m quite sure our specially trained RCMP officers and metropolitan police have more important things to do than look after these two.
I best not say any more 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.van...eghan-and-harry-sudden-move-to-california/amp


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

This has been a very interesting discussion and it's plain that few people have any sympathy for this couple.
I would like to clarify something. It has happened in the past that the heir to the throne has died and a younger sibling has inherited (Richard 1, Henry V111...to name two), so it is possible that Prince Harry could become king.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2021)

Speaking as a clinical psychologist, Meghan exhibits none of the symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 5, 2021)

Harry was not happy living within the archaic and stifling restrictions of the monarchy. He and his offspring have no chance to be King. To me he looks very relaxed now. Mentally, he should be in better shape. It is strange how palace supporters think that a 37 year old man cannot think for himself. Why would he need his grandmother to decide on his dreams/goals?

Furthermore, the palace announcing that an investigation would commence on alleged Meghan bullying staff members is ripe with hypocrisy. Why investigate snippy talk with staff when the palace has turned a blind eye to Prince Andrew's alleged dalliances with underage girls while in the company of Jeffrey Epstein? I bet Andrew doesn't travel without a security detail. Those guys could have provided info on where and when Andrew was at different times. The palace is morally bankrupt on this issue.

"The royal family has been accused of practising “double standards” over its investigation into the bullying accusations against the Duchess of Sussex, with some comparing it to the palace’s handling of questions about Prince Andrew’s relationship with Jeffrey Epstein.

In an interview with Sky News, Carolyn Durant, the co-author of a biography of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle called _Finding Freedom,_ accused the palace of hypocrisy in the matter."

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...arkle-harry-andrew-royal-family-b1812800.html


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Harry was not happy living within the archaic and stifling restrictions of the monarchy. He and his offspring have no chance to be King. To me he looks very relaxed now. Mentally, he should be in better shape. It is strange how palace supporters think that a 37 year old man cannot think for himself. Why would he need his grandmother to decide on his dreams/goals?
> 
> Furthermore, the palace announcing that an investigation would commence on alleged Meghan bullying staff members is ripe with hypocrisy. Why investigate snippy talk with staff when the palace has turned a blind eye to Prince Andrew's alleged dalliances with underage girls while in the company of Jeffrey Epstein? I bet Andrew doesn't travel without a security detail. Those guys could have provided info on where and when Andrew was at different times. The palace is morally bankrupt on this issue.
> 
> ...


On the matter of the bullying, the victim made a formal complaint to the personnel people but no action was taken. However,  a record will have been made. An investigation is now under way, so hopefully the truth will be made public before long.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 6, 2021)

He's embraced the American way of life very well.

Lay bare your soul for the world as long as the money is right.

Breeding tells and he's certainly his mother's son.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

Sometimes laying bare one’s soul is about reclaiming one’s truth in order to heal and move forward. Men are permitted to do this also.


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2021)

Laurie said:


> He's embraced the American way of life very well.
> 
> Lay bare your soul for the world as long as the money is right.
> 
> Breeding tells and he's certainly his mother's son.


Diana manipulated the press for her own ends and Harry is doing the same.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bee said:


> Diana manipulated the press for her own ends and Harry is doing the same.


You are correct.  We watched it happen years ago.  Maybe they will take their millions from Netflix and quit whining about their privacy.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm lost on this. I don't get the attention this 'squabble' is getting. Is there a Readers Digest or Cliff notes version out there?

Although I think I've learned where the phrase 'royal pain in the butt' came from...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> but suddenly moved to live in Los Angela’s California.


For the record, Harry & Meghan don't live in Los Angeles.  They're in Montecito, 85 miles up the coast from LA.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 6, 2021)

IMHO, he was traumatized by his moms death and that can do some psychological issues we’re not always aware of, mine died when I was 12, so I’m a little familiar with this.
He has an overwhelming negative opinion of the paparazzi and they just never back off!
I’m thinking,she may have had issues with Kate and William, they seem to abide by all the “old guard” rules of the firm.
He  has always seemed to me a free spirit and she maybe as well.
Just my humble opinion folks.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> For the record, Harry & Meghan don't live in Los Angeles.  They're in Montecito, 85 miles up the coast from LA.


I stand corrected. I was merely stating what the article said but I could have been mistaken. Perhaps it said ‘near’ Los Angeles. To me it was close enough but thanks anyway


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> IMHO, he was traumatized by his moms death and that can do some psychological issues we’re not always aware of, mine died when I was 12, so I’m a little familiar with this.
> He has an overwhelming negative opinion of the paparazzi and they just never back off!
> I’m thinking,she may have had issues with Kate and William, they seem to abide by all the “old guard” rules of the firm.
> He  has always seemed to me a free spirit and she maybe as well.
> Just my humble opinion folks.


..and of course like everyone, you're entitled to your opinion, there's no problem with that, but we must make one thing clear..and as of yet we don't know what's going to be said at the interview.. but Harry has tried to use the Media as a scapegoat.. the British media did exactly the opposite with Meghan as they did with  Diana.. they didn't chase after her, or hide in corners and make her cry by calling out insults.. ...they were naturally curious about the new woman in Harry's life, especially as she'd been a divorcee, and the last one ( also American) had been banished from royal circles, so naturally everyone wanted to know if history was about to repeat itself,  but when it became clear she was not only American, and divorced, but that she was welcome completely by the RF... the majority of the country welcomed her too..especially for Harry who at that time was the countries Darling... the Media went out of their way _not_ to make the same mistakes as with Diana... but curiosity.. bearing in mind he is a leading royal... is normal in the first years of a relationship, so if they blame the media, then they're pulling the wool over the eyes of everyone..other than us Brits.. we couldn't have made her more welcome despite right from the first smelling BS on many things she said... and that was before we discovered how she treated her own family


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I stand corrected. I was merely stating what the article said but I could have been mistaken. Perhaps it said ‘near’ Los Angeles. To me it was close enough but thanks anyway


Trust me, if you visited both Montecito and Los Angeles, you'd know the difference!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ..and of course like everyone, you're entitled to your opinion, there's no problem with that, but we must make one thing clear..and as of yet we don't know what's going to be said at the interview.. but Harry has tried to use the Media as a scapegoat.. the British media did exactly the opposite with Meghan as they did with  Diana.. they didn't chase after her, or hide in corners and make her cry by calling out insults.. ...they were naturally curious about the new woman in Harry's life, especially as she'd been a divorcee, and the last one ( also American) had been banished from royal circles, so naturally everyone wanted to know if history was about to repeat itself,  but when it became clear she was not only American, and divorced, but that she was welcome completely by the RF... the majority of the country welcomed her too..especially for Harry who at that time was the countries Darling... the Media went out of their way _not_ to make the same mistakes as with Diana... but curiosity.. bearing in mind he is a leading royal... is normal in the first years of a relationship, so if they blame the media, then they're pulling the wool over the eyes of everyone..other than us Brits.. we couldn't have made her more welcome despite right from the first smelling BS on many things she said... and that was before we discovered how she treated her own family


Thank you for an insider's (inside the country) perspective.  This is interesting to know.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Trust me, if you visited both Montecito and Los Angeles, you'd know the difference!


Ok! Since you live there, I’ll take your word on this. Plus I looked it up and got a few pictures of what the average house looks like 
Point taken!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

Holly, that's got to be the longest sentence anyone ever wrote on this forum!  Better take a deep breath!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Holly, that's got to be the longest sentence anyone ever wrote on this forum!  Better take a deep breath!


I've got the hiccups now....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

I really liked Meghan at first.  Fell for her crafted persona in her now defunct blog.  But as time passed, and the narcissism increasingingly raised it's head, I shifted from admiration to disdain ...not just at her, but at the two of them.  They'll play victim to the bitter end but it'll get boring eventually to even those who still find them likeable.

Wish Meghan had consistently patterned her behavior on her mother's classy example and not the Markle side of the family  ...seems like those Markle genes and/or family dynamics are toxic.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

I tend to write long sentences too, Holly, but you are the champ, by far.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...( I'd be extremely interested to know  , not that we'll ever find out, on what charities their fee will actually be spent ).



Doubt you'll ever know that.  'Charitable foundations' based in the US are usually structured in such a way that it's impossible to trace the money.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I really liked Meghan at first.  Fell for her crafted persona in her now defunct blog.  But as time passed, and the narcissism increasingingly raised it's head, I shifted from admiration to disdain ...not just at her, but at the two of them.  They'll play victim to the bitter end but it'll get boring eventually to even those who still find them likeable.
> 
> Wish Meghan had consistently patterned her behavior on her mother's classy example and not the Markle side of the family  ...seems like those Markle genes and/or family dynamics are toxic.


  In my opinion they have been victimised. Also, as I have mentioned earlier in this increasingly  witch-hunt-esque  thread, Meghan shows no sign of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> In my opinion they have been victimised. Also, as I have mentioned earlier in this increasingly  witch-hunt-esque  thread, Meghan shows no sign of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.



Maybe not to you....  narcissists are pretty good for a while at suckering professionals according to real life clinicians I know. 

To those of us with a narcissist in the nest, it's screamingly obvious.

.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Maybe not to you....  narcissists are pretty good for a while at suckering professionals according to real life clinicians I know.
> 
> To those of us with a narcissist in the nest, it's screamingly obvious.
> 
> .


So, your response to a difference of opinion is to question my professional capabilities because you have personal knowledge of a narcissist? Certainly ambitious on your part. Do you normally attack those who view things differently?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> So, your response to a difference of opinion is to question my professional capabilities because you have personal knowledge of a narcissist? Certainly ambitious on your part. Do you usually attack those who view things differently?



I state what I think. 

.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I state what I think.
> 
> I wish you peace, and a release from anger. It will only poison you.


----------



## charry (Mar 6, 2021)

Its a wonder she hasn’t been sent to the gallows.........!!
She’s just a spoilt little bitch wanting her own way, but you don’t deal with the establishment like she has , without repercussions .......Good luck Meghan Markle


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Doubt you'll ever know that.  Charitable 'foundations' based in the US are usually structured in such a way that it's impossible to trace the money.


Well ,_ there's_ a surprise ....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

charry said:


> ...
> She’s just a spoilt little bitch wanting her own way...



I don't think it's all about her; Harry seems nearly as bad.  Say 'nearly' in that I don't think he's as intelligent as she is.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 6, 2021)

CBS paid $7 million to air this special,money not well spent


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Laurie said:


> He's embraced the American way of life very well.
> 
> Lay bare your soul for the world as long as the money is right.
> 
> Breeding tells and he's certainly his mother's son.


He is her son, certainly, but he hasn't captured the hearts of the public the way that she did.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 6, 2021)

I won't be watching that interview, no interest in them.


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

I think that they are silly to pursue any perceived
slight to them in the past, they are not children
though they seem to be acting like them, they
are nearly 40 years old, yet they are acting silly
in my opinion.

In the past I have met some bad opinions aimed
at myself, I didn't go crying to the press, many were
racist, in London one of the most mixed race cities
in the World, the "not nice" Englishmen accused me
of coming to their country and stealing jobs and
taking money from those born here, when I had
lived and worked longer in England than they had
been alive, so I know what they have experienced,
but I think that they should not feel that they are
above all that when they upped sticks and left, and
chatting to Oprah will only turn many more people
against them.

I wish them good luck, but wish that they had asked
for advice.

Mike.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

Mike said:


> I think that they are silly to pursue any perceived
> slight to them in the past, they are not children
> though they seem to be acting like them, they
> are nearly 40 years old, yet they are acting silly
> ...


  I am sorry you had to deal with racist stuff, Mike.


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I am sorry you had to deal with racist stuff, Mike.


Thank you Shalimar, it didn't really bother me as the
racists were afraid of me when they really heard my
accent and I put on some volume into it.

Mike.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

@Mike, you sorely underestimate how beloved and influential Oprah is in the US.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

Mike said:


> Thank you Shalimar, it didn't really bother me as the
> racists were afraid of me when they really heard my
> accent and I put on some volume into it.
> 
> Mike.


Accents are scary? I guess I am a bit thick here.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 6, 2021)

I have no thoughts on Prince Whatsizname or Meghan Whoeversheis.

Couldn't care less about them.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> So, your response to a difference of opinion is to question my professional capabilities because you have personal knowledge of a narcissist? Certainly ambitious on your part. Do you normally attack those who view things differently?


Unless you actually sit down and test her thoroughly and perhaps have a session or two, you can make a diagnosis as a clinical psychologist.  From afar, one really can only come to summary conclusions.  I, too was a clinical psychologist in the past and I would not venture a definite diagnosis or lack thereof.  I do not know this person, other than she is a former actress and the wife of a Prince.


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @Mike, you sorely underestimate how beloved and influential Oprah is in the US.


I do understand how influential Oprah is in America,
I like Oprah, but she is not so strong in the UK and
I fear that this interview is a step to far, even for her.

Harry and Meghan are OK in my eyes, but I still think
that they think that they are above public opinion, we
here love, Her Majesty the Queen and they are being
disrespectful, she has had nothing to do with their
situation, yet they walked away and are now turning.

"Biting the hand that feeds them" comes to mind.

Their attitude and their methods of getting back at
the Establishment is futile and they are looking silly.

Whether they are right or wrong, in the eyes of many
here in this country, they are very wrong, very out of
order.

Mike


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

There are different levels of narcissism… the average person on the street is basically narcissistic. We *all *have these traits. To label someone if you don’t know them is an injustice… in terms of clinical mental health, someone needs to meet a specific criterion in order to be diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder.

I relate extremely well to Meghan, she is a Leo and I am also a Leo..you can spot us anywhere!! Many mistake self confidence, a good work ethic and an outgoing personality as being narcissistic….wrong!

I have been a clinical psychologist for many years…then in the past few years, I moved slightly over to Organisational Psychology. Therefore, my experience is extensive. I agree with Shalimar, Meghan does not display these traits.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

If you read your statement closely, you will find that you totally contradicted yourself at the end.  As far as I am concerned, this armchair psychoanalysis of Markle is an exercise in futility.  The thread isn't even about whether she or even Harry are totally nuts or psychopaths or whatever.  It is about the reaction to this entire melodrama and its long term effects on both countries that are possibles.


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> If you read your statement closely, you will find that you totally contradicted yourself at the end.  As far as I am concerned, this armchair psychoanalysis of Markle is an exercise in futility.  The thread isn't even about whether she or even Harry are totally nuts or psychopaths or whatever.  It is about the reaction to this entire melodrama and its long term effects on both countries that are possibles.


_Are you addressing me Lewkat? If so, please explain how I have "contradicted"+ myself. _


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

Re read your statement, Dana.


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Re read your statement, Dana.


I know what I've written and it stands. I am asking _you_ to explain. If you would rather not, we shall just leave it there.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

> There are different levels of narcissism… the average person on the street is basically narcissistic. We *all *have these traits. To label someone if you don’t know them is an injustice… in terms of clinical mental health, someone needs to meet a specific criterion in order to be diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder.
> 
> I relate extremely well to Meghan, she is a Leo and I am also a Leo..you can spot us anywhere!! Many mistake self confidence, a good work ethic and an outgoing personality as being narcissistic….wrong!
> 
> I have been a clinical psychologist for many years…then in the past few years, I moved slightly over to Organisational Psychology. Therefore, my experience is extensive. I agree with Shalimar, Meghan does not display these traits.





Dana said:


> I know what I've written and it stands. I am asking _you_ to explain. If you would rather not, we shall just leave it there.




I see what she means in your post above, @Dana.  And clarification is probably a good thing for the thread.   There's the narcissism you start off by saying that we all have to one degree or another in Post 109, then you end by saying Meghan "does not display these traits."  Sandwiched between, you mention Narcissistic Personality Disorder which is what I *think* you meant to say Meghan doesn't have in your last sentence.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> If you read your statement closely, you will find that you totally contradicted yourself at the end.  As far as I am concerned, this armchair psychoanalysis of Markle is an exercise in futility.  The thread isn't even about whether she or even Harry are totally nuts or psychopaths or whatever.  It is about the reaction to this entire melodrama and *its long term effects on both countries* that are possibles.


Why would this "melodrama" have long term effects on the average American? Most Americans couldn't care less about the British royalty.


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Why would this "melodrama" have long term effects on the average American? Most Americans couldn't care less about the British royalty.


Exactly...and it won't have any long term effect on the British public either!!


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I see what she means in your post above, @Dana.  And clarification is probably a good thing for the thread.   There's the narcissism you start off by saying that we all have to one degree or another in Post 109, then you end by saying Meghan "does not display these traits."  Sandwiched between, you mention Narcissistic Personality Disorder which is what I *think* you meant to say Meghan doesn't have in your last sentence.


All right then, I shall give a better explanation. Here it is: since we all from time to time display some form of narcissism, it is unfair to assume that Meghan displays the extreme of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Dana said:


> All right then, I shall give a better explanation. Here it is: since we all from time to time display some form of narcissism, it is unfair to assume that Meghan displays the extreme of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.



Thanks!  I don't think Meghan is probably narcissistic to the extent of NPD either. @Lewkat is right ...there would have to be one-on-one sessions and testing to prove or disprove NPD. Maybe that specific diagnosis of NPD is what triggered @Shalimar 's reaction when I said I think Meghan is a narcissist.

I do, however, think her narcissism is at a harmful level given the October 2018 human resource bullying report made by an American staff member on behalf of several women formerly on Meghan's staff.


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Thanks!  I don't think Meghan is probably narcissistic to the extent of NPD either. @Lewkat is right ...there would have to be one on one sessions and testing to prove or disprove NPD. Maybe that specific diagnosis of NPD is what triggered @Shalimar 's reaction when I said I think Meghan is a narcissist.
> 
> I do, however, think her narcissism is at a harmful level given the October 2018 human resource bullying report made by an American staff member on behalf of several women formerly on Meghan's staff.


_One would need more than two sessions ... narcissists are very good at hiding their behaviour...they've had many years of experience. As regards the "bullying" I never rely on hearsay. The truth will come out soon enough._


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Dana said:


> _One would need more than two sessions ... narcissists are very good at hiding their behaviour...they've had many years of experience. As regards the "bullying" I never rely on heresay. The truth will come out soon enough._


I changed my post above to 'one-on-one' with dashes ...didn't mean to imply two sessions.

As for the bullying email, that isn't hearsay.   It's a 2018 human resources report accusing Meghan of bullying two employees to the point they quit working for her as well as ongoing bullying of a third staffer.


----------



## Dana (Mar 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I changed my post above to 'one-on-one' with dashes ...didn't mean to imply two sessions.
> 
> As for the bullying email, that isn't hearsay.   It's a 2018 human resources report accusing Meghan of bullying two employees to the point they quit working for her as well as ongoing bullying of a third staffer.


I didn't re-read your post AnnieA..but am glad you implied more than two sessions would be needed. When I mentioned hearsay, I meant we have only what these staffers reported, and the newspapers will run with anything as we all know.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Dana said:


> I didn't re-read your post AnnieA..but am glad you implied more than two sessions would be needed. When I mentioned hearsay, I meant we have only what these staffers reported, and the newspapers will run with anything as we all know.



We'll know soon enough based on whether or not the Sussexes take legal action against The Times.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 6, 2021)

They like it, I love it.  Everyone can and are entitled to their opinion but the bottom line, it is their life and they live it as they see fit.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

Delete.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Unless you actually sit down and test her thoroughly and perhaps have a session or two, you can make a diagnosis as a clinical psychologist.  From afar, one really can only come to summary conclusions.  I, too was a clinical psychologist in the past and I would not venture a definite diagnosis or lack thereof.  I do not know this person, other than she is a former actress and the wife of a Prince.


 Earlier you liked a post I made regarding my belief that Ms Markle does not display symptoms of NPD. I am curious what prompted your change of mind.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2021)

Other kids have lost their mothers in horrific circumstance and coped with it.

Ask those whose mothers were murdered by the IRA and had to be collected in a bucket.

He's a spoilt brat who threw his toys out of the pram (baby carriage!) because he couldn't get his own way.

As I said before, when she has the baby she'll have three kids to look after.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

I yearn for a time when it is universally acceptable for men to be openly vulnerable, share their fears, emotions, losses etc, without having their masculinity questioned. The world will  be a far healthier, happier, and less violent place

when both genders are able to embrace mental wellbeing  rather than outworn and toxic  societal expectations. To live an

authentic and nurturing life is one of the greatest  gifts possible, both to oneself, and also to family, friends, and whomever else one interacts with. This is true strength in my book.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

I also hope for a future wherein we no longer laugh at another’s pain. We are better than that.


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Other kids have lost their mothers in horrific circumstance and coped with it.
> 
> Ask those whose mothers were murdered by the IRA and had to be collected in a bucket.
> 
> ...


_*Everything is circumstantial...it just does not do to equate one event with another!!*_


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Earlier you liked a post I made regarding my belief thoe does not display symptoms of NPD. I am curious what prompted your change of mind.


It's not that I changed my mind, Shalimar, but this thread has turned into a dispute between psychologists of which there are a few on here.  To diagnose from afar as Dana said is an injustice to the individual.  Then Dana at the end of her statement goes on to say she agreed with you, but prior to that she points out that she, like Markle is a Leo and identified strongly with her.  Now if that is her criterion for making a decision as to whether a person suffers NPD or not, makes one wonder.  However, being a professional, I am certain that is not the case, but others reading that might come to the conclusion this is phony psychology.  She has  since made a change to her thread and I'll make a statement regarding my use of a session or two.  That is simply a throwaway remark and not intended to diminish how we assess a client.

This thread is not about narcissism at all.  All actors have a degree of narcissism, make no mistake about that.  It is about why these two people chose to leave the Royal Family of the UK the way they did instead of just quietly requesting a release from all Royal Duties in order to pursue an independent life of their own.  They are seen in such a negative light, and at this point, rightly so.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> IMHO, he was traumatized by his moms death and that can do some psychological issues we’re not always aware of, mine died when I was 12, so I’m a little familiar with this.
> He has an overwhelming negative opinion of the paparazzi and they just never back off!
> I’m thinking,she may have had issues with Kate and William, they seem to abide by all the “old guard” rules of the firm.
> He  has always seemed to me a free spirit and she maybe as well.
> Just my humble opinion folks.


Prince Harry has never been happy with his royal status. You only have to look at early photos of him to see that. Neither has Prince William but I think he resigned himself to it.
Harry's choice of bride shows clearly his contempt for his 'royalness'. If he felt that she was the one he couldn't live without, he should  have given up his royal life and made his home in America right from the start.


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> It's not that I changed my mind, Shalimar, but this thread has turned into a dispute between psychologists of which there are a few on here.  To diagnose from afar as Dana said is an injustice to the individual.  Then Dana at the end of her statement goes on to say she agreed with you, but prior to that she points out that she, like Markle is a Leo and identified strongly with her.  Now if that is her criterion for making a decision as to whether a person suffers NPD or not, makes one wonder.  However, being a professional, I am certain that is not the case, but others reading that might come to the conclusion this is phony psychology.  She has  since made a change to her thread and I'll make a statement regarding my use of a session or two.  That is simply a throwaway remark and not intended to diminish how we assess a client.
> 
> This thread is not about narcissism at all.  All actors have a degree of narcissism, make no mistake about that.  It is about why these two people chose to leave the Royal Family of the UK the way they did instead of just quietly requesting a release from all Royal Duties in order to pursue an independent life of their own.  They are seen in such a negative light, and at this point, rightly so.


_Nonsense Lewkat..my mentioning being the same star sign as Meghan is a bit of a throwaway remark...not a "criterion" for making a diagnosis. Furthermore, you mentioned recently that you are a nurse...you are in no position to diagnose anyone and I do not mean to disrespect you in any way, but, you seem to change your profession in the course of a few days._


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

WoW!! C'mon folks, no need to fall out , the interview hasn't even been aired yet...for all we know the media could have stirred this up into something it's not, and it may be a perfectly nice interview...


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 7, 2021)

Isn't time they get real jobs and just go away?
I don't understand the fuss over "the Royals" I guess.


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> WoW!! C'mon folks, no need to fall out , the interview hasn't even been aired yet...for all we know the media could have stirred this up into something it's not, and it may be a perfectly nice interview...


_Don't worry holly, I don't bear grudges and hopefully others don't either!_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

Carrying grudges is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## doat (Mar 7, 2021)

Not my business, they can do what they want.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> It's not that I changed my mind, Shalimar, but this thread has turned into a dispute between psychologists of which there are a few on here.  To diagnose from afar as Dana said is an injustice to the individual.  Then Dana at the end of her statement goes on to say she agreed with you, but prior to that she points out that she, like Markle is a Leo and identified strongly with her.  Now if that is her criterion for making a decision as to whether a person suffers NPD or not, makes one wonder.  However, being a professional, I am certain that is not the case, but others reading that might come to the conclusion this is phony psychology.  She has  since made a change to her thread and I'll make a statement regarding my use of a session or two.  That is simply a throwaway remark and not intended to diminish how we assess a client.
> 
> This thread is not about narcissism at all.  All actors have a degree of narcissism, make no mistake about that.  It is about why these two people chose to leave the Royal Family of the UK the way they did instead of just quietly requesting a release from all Royal Duties in order to pursue an independent life of their own.  They are seen in such a negative light, and at this point, rightly so.


  I am unable to make sense of your reasoning here, frankly, it appears to be one more post by sf members criticising the professional capabilities  of certain sf members who happen to be psychologists. Pity a difference of opinion has devolved into personal attacks.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

All right, maybe I'm being dense, but I can't for the life of me understand why these two are getting all this publicity. What have they ever done for the world, or even for their respective countries?  One was born into royalty and incredible (unearned) wealth, and the other is an actress who married the royal guy. And then they decided that the royal life style was not for them, so they gave up certain privileges, though I'm sure they are not destitute and starving, they moved to America, and there's probably a major battle (a "royal" battle?) going on between Harry and his family of birth.

That's it?  Why an interview with Oprah? Why even the lengthy discussions on social media?  If they had made major contributions to science or the arts, done something heroic to alleviate poverty, world hunger, etc., I could understand why they are such celebrities. But even for those who are fascinated by British royalty, these two seem like pretty minor players to be getting all this fuss made over them, especially in America.

What am I missing here?


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> All right, maybe I'm being dense, but I can't for the life of me understand why these two are getting all this publicity. What have they ever done for the world, or even for their respective countries?  One was born into royalty and incredible (unearned) wealth, and the other is an actress who married the royal guy. And then they decided that the royal life style was not for them, so they gave up certain privileges, though I'm sure they are not destitute and starving, they moved to America, and there's probably a major battle (a "royal" battle?) going on between Harry and his family of birth.
> 
> That's it?  Why an interview with Oprah? Why even the lengthy discussions on social media?  If they had made major contributions to science or the arts, done something heroic to alleviate poverty, world hunger, etc., I could understand why they are such celebrities. But even for those who are fascinated by British royalty, these two seem like pretty minor players to be getting all this fuss made over them, especially in America.
> 
> What am I missing here?


To me it's like Paris Hilton.
She's famous for being famous.
She just happened to be born a Hilton and she's rich.
That's it. Why do people care?
Same with the Royals, They just happened to be born a "Royal".
That's it.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> All right, maybe I'm being dense, but I can't for the life of me understand why these two are getting all this publicity. What have they ever done for the world, or even for their respective countries?  One was born into royalty and incredible (unearned) wealth, and the other is an actress who married the royal guy. And then they decided that the royal life style was not for them, so they gave up certain privileges, though I'm sure they are not destitute and starving, they moved to America, and there's probably a major battle (a "royal" battle?) going on between Harry and his family of birth.
> 
> That's it?  Why an interview with Oprah? Why even the lengthy discussions on social media?  If they had made major contributions to science or the arts, done something heroic to alleviate poverty, world hunger, etc., I could understand why they are such celebrities. But even for those who are fascinated by British royalty, these two seem like pretty minor players to be getting all this fuss made over them, especially in America.
> 
> What am I missing here?


They're purposely staging the fuss for publicity for their Netflix and Spotify deals. Playing victim is en vogue these days, and since they're 'victims' of one of the most interesting families of the past 1,000 years in the Western world, people like Oprah and her audience lap that up.

Harry is only relevant on the world stage by birth, Meghan by marriage to him.  Though they ditched his family, they've got to keep a connection going for their market and tears sell.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> All right, maybe I'm being dense, but I can't for the life of me understand why these two are getting all this publicity. What have they ever done for the world, or even for their respective countries?  One was born into royalty and incredible (unearned) wealth, and the other is an actress who married the royal guy. And then they decided that the royal life style was not for them, so they gave up certain privileges, though I'm sure they are not destitute and starving, they moved to America, and there's probably a major battle (a "royal" battle?) going on between Harry and his family of birth.
> 
> That's it?  Why an interview with Oprah? Why even the lengthy discussions on social media?  If they had made major contributions to science or the arts, done something heroic to alleviate poverty, world hunger, etc., I could understand why they are such celebrities. But even for those who are fascinated by British royalty, these two seem like pretty minor players to be getting all this fuss made over them, especially in America.
> 
> What am I missing here?


I just call it "The Kardashian Syndrome" or "The Kardashian Phenomenon". 

People who are famous merely for being famous. They don't have to do anything special or be anyone special, maybe just have a famous family name or famous relatives.

The half-wits of the world whose lives are so empty and devoid of meaning and their heads so empty and devoid of anything more interesting to occupy their thoughts, fawn all over them like characters in a daytime soap opera, feeding off the drama surrounding them, which has itself been carefully orchestrated and choreographed by professional PR people who specialize in creating a buzz around these kinds of useless celebrities.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 7, 2021)

Jim W. said:


> I just call it "The Kardashian Syndrome" or "The Kardashian Phenomenon".
> 
> People who are famous merely for being famous. They don't have to do anything special or be anyone special, maybe just have a famous family name or famous relatives.
> 
> The half-wits of the world whose lives are so empty and devoid of meaning and their heads so empty and devoid of anything more interesting to occupy their thoughts, fawn all over them like characters in a daytime soap opera, feeding off the drama surrounding them, which has itself been carefully orchestrated and choreographed by professional PR people who specialize in creating a buzz around these kinds of useless celebrities.


Very well put. Thank you.
The celebrities of the vacuous.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Since I don't have tv I don't have any idea what's going on or what the interview is for. I saw a briefly vague ad on PlutoTV about it & that was it.


----------



## timoc (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't give two hoots for the so called interview, I'd rather watch paint dry, but my gut feeling tells me that this couple wont enjoy a 'happy ever after' marriage.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 7, 2021)

Readers Digest version/question.

 The Royal Family ticked the prince married a foreigner or a celebrity actress?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What am I missing here?


They're good looking and we're all sick of Covid and the election of November 2020.  We need more nonsense in our angry startled lives.  Good time waster with no calories.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

If I wrote what I really thought I'd probably get banned.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm looking forward to the interview tonight. 
Since football season is over now,     it will be my entertainment for the day!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

If Harry wanted a quiet life, he wouldn't have gotten married to an actress. 

They could opt to live a quiet life, doing charity work, as I'd thought they intended.

I don't know if their marriage can withstand all the drama, but I wish them well.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> If they had made major contributions to science or the arts, done something heroic to alleviate poverty, world hunger, etc., I could understand why they are such celebrities.


Charities & foundations supported 25​
Prince Harry has supported the following charities listed on this site:

Canine Partners
Children In Crisis
Diana Awards
Diana, Princess of Wales Memorial Fund
Dolen Cymru
Free The Children
Global Angels
HALO Trust
Help for Heroes
Henry van Straubenzee Memorial Fund
Joining Forces
MapAction
National AIDS Trust
PeyBack Foundation
Prince's Rainforests Project
Sentebale
SkillForce
The Countryside Foundation For Education
The Foundation of Prince William and Prince Harry
The Warrior Programme
Tusk Trust
UNICEF
Volunteers of America
Walking With The Wounded
WellChild
https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/prince-harry#charities

https://www.marieclaire.com/celebri...y-archewell-foundation-world-central-kitchen/

https://www.marieclaire.com/celebri...e-prince-harry-texas-womens-shelter-donation/


----------



## charry (Mar 7, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I don't think it's all about her; Harry seems nearly as bad.  Say 'nearly' in that I don't think he's as intelligent as she is.


He wasnt thinking with his brain Annie.....I guess you know what I mean !


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

timoc said:


> I don't give two hoots for the so called interview,


I don't give 2 hoots either.  I give one.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 7, 2021)

I can't see this interview turning out good for anyone...

jmo


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

As someone who comes from a family with a lot of drama and estrangements I will say this: Unless Harry and Meghan figure out a way to clean up their family relationships, their lives will be permanently damaged by the rifts and estrangements.  Every single day they will think about those separations.  Estrangements should be reserved for offenses so deep that separation is the only way for at least one party to maintain mental, emotional or physical health.  

Meghan made a big mistake, IMHO, by not helping Harry to broker a peaceful separation from his family. Ultimately he will likely resent her for fanning his flames of discontent rather than cooling his anger towards the family and redirect it where it most likely belonged (chafing at the constraints and expectations of being a royal, even a lesser one).


----------



## Keesha (Mar 7, 2021)

Since I don’t follow the Hollywood, the Royals or watch the news, I have no idea what’s going on. I while back I heard from my husband, who heard from the ladies at work that the couple was headed for Canada. That’s all I heard. I thought it was pretty cool until I realized that they expected our tax payers to pay for their safety & security.  I figure if they have enough money to purchase a mansion, then they have enough money to hire their own personal security guards. That’s been my only errrk.

This drama thats happening is beyond my understanding. It does seem like they love each other a lot and when a man loves a woman, his wife, the mother of his children, he’ll do anything to protect her so while I don’t know all the ‘in’s & out’s’ of this story, Isn’t that part , at least admirable ? Stand by your wife, man, partner?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2021)

*Who really gives a flying f**k? There are more important things to occupy my mind.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Who really gives a flying f**k? There are more important things to occupy my mind.*


Evidently not, or you wouldn't have clicked on the thread or bothered to comment.


----------



## Chet (Mar 7, 2021)

I will record the interview and play it back while fast forwarding past the 876 commercials. Using the number of comments on this subject, I can only guess that the viewership will be enormous...super bowl like. Their life is a real world soap opera...handsome prince, beautiful actress wife...monetizing their situation in the good old USA, the land of opportunity. In the UK it would be grief; in the US, $$$. More power to them.

I'll add that I always thought highly of Harry for serving his country in uniform, and I believe that is true in the UK. He could have just gotten a few photo ops in an orphanage or something and be done with it.

I find Meghan very attractive. I might be old but I'm not dead. I would like to see her in a movie some day.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Gotta say that I care nothing for "celebrity" worship.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 7, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Evidently not, or you wouldn't have clicked on the thread or bothered to comment.


Yep! I’m going to watch the Oprah show cause now I want to know what’s going on plus I think Oprah is a great interviewer


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2021)

With all the "hoopla" surrounding this interview. I will probably watch it....just out of curiosity.  It's supposed to air tonight on CBS at 7PM, Central time, and given that there is usually little worth watching on TV, anyhow, perhaps this interview will keep me awake.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2021)

Actress, schmactress!  She was a nobody and is getting too much attention for her skills.  She's not Emma Stone, she's not Scarlett Johansson, she was in a series not on a primetime channel.  Harry was definitely more famous than she was.  So, I doubt her experiences will influence everyone.  That's all.  Personally, I have nothing against them, or for them.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Evidently not, or you wouldn't have clicked on the thread or bothered to comment.


*Lolol, I was exasperated by all the attention this topic was getting and had to put my tuppence in. I lost all control!*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Who really gives a flying f**k? There are more important things to occupy my mind.*


Exactly.


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

.
Well…for all those who say they won’t be watching the interview of the century…you won’t be missed!! Sixty (60) countries have bought the rights for it..so.. a lot of people will be glued to their sets.

I will certainly be one of those people because I am English (as well as an Australian citizen). I am very fond of the Queen and it is true to say, anything that happens within the Royal family is important to many.






Although I do not care much for many of the other members of the family, having them there is good for the British economy. They draw in the throngs of tourists that visit England each year. Having said that, like every system, it needs a spring clean! I just hope no one is hurt too much in the process.
.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 7, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Who really gives a flying f**k? There are more important things to occupy my mind.*


I can see where you coming from because don't the royals sit on the toilet just like everybody else? What's with all the ridiculous worship in the 21st century? Oh well, the Queen forgot about having a stiffer lip instead of worrying guarded secrets may be revealed.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 7, 2021)

"Oprah turns to Harry, asking if he would have stepped back from his life in the Royal Family if it were not for Meghan.

"The answer is no. I wouldn’t have been able to," he says. "I myself was trapped."

Oprah pushes back - asking how a "literal prince" could be "trapped".

I was "trapped within the system", Harry replies. "My father and my brother are trapped. They don’t get to leave, and I have huge compassion for that."

                                               ................................
No wonder the palace was so nervous!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 7, 2021)

Avocados for morning sickness - that’s a real loaded piece of toast. LMAO! That was funny.


Well after watching that I totally support these two in the decisions they made as a family to leave the Royal Family and can’t blame them in the least.

Everyone knows the tabloid papers stir up chit to create business. Years ago I do remember newspaper headlines poking fun of Meghan for how she felt her baby bump and how often. Don’t all pregnant women do that? There were many unfair criticisms of her and after a while thats bound to catch up with anyone.

From how everything played out, I think these two did what they needed to do to survive. Harry did stand by his woman with what she was experiencing the best way he could, which in my opinion is admirable. They didn’t want to be played with by the tabloids nor did they want to stick around if their son wasn’t considered royalty due to the colour of his skin.

I don’t blame them one bit for leaving. It’s easy to say Meghan should have known what to expect. I disagree. People who get married don’t know what to expect from married life. It’s nothing like going on dates together. Imagine suddenly getting married and having to pretend most of your living existence. Yes she coulda, woulda, shoulda but didn’t follow through but in those circumstances I would have been out of there too.

Harry and Meghan were told where they stood amongst their family and had a tough choice to make. Naturally their health, happiness and welfare needed to come first which is why they moved. Now they have started their own businesses and are supporting themselves. Now they have dogs and are raising chickens while expecting a second child; a baby girl.

I’m happy for them and wish them nothing but the best. If keeping the media happy means forfeiting their very life, they did the right thing ‘for them.’ ( in my opinion )


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2021)

I watched this interview this evening....and found it fairly interesting.  There were a lot of "innuendoes" where this couple was reluctant to give any names of people who they have a conflict with, but is seemed pretty obvious that they have abandoned any future interaction with the UK royalty.

My initial impression of the UK royalty, after this interview, is that this is a "clique", or a very closed fraternity/sorority that does not react well to any outsiders joining in.....and places a lot of priority on what the "tabloids" think.

I really don't care what goes on in the UK royalty....this show was just a bit of "diversion" from the endless coverage of this pandemic, and the ongoing/endless nonsense that goes on in our own government....And, I managed to stay awake for the entire 2 hours.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 7, 2021)

Don M. said:


> My initial impression of the UK royalty, after this interview, is that this is a "clique", or a very closed fraternity/sorority that does not react well to any outsiders joining in.....and places a lot of priority on what the "tabloids" think.


Precisely but they rely on the keeping the tabloids happy since thats what creates money. That’s what people buy into. Without the tabloids and social media the monarchy probably would no longer exist so there is pressure to keep them happy, no matter what the cost ( or so it seems )


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 7, 2021)

I did not watch it but got a few updates from BBC. With this additional info, I have to think it must have been really awful for Diana too. Especially when Charles gave her the boot for the older woman.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 7, 2021)

Is everyone talking about "The interview", (Meghan Markle spilling the beans on her treatment, as she sees it, by our royal family to Oprah)?

I've made an "executive decision" not to watch it tomorrow night when its aired here, so will rely on others to fill me in, but just a few comments come to mind, based upon the little I know of Meghan Markle.

When first announced as Prince Harry's girlfriend I admit I was sceptical about her, but fairly quickly she sort of won me over, as she handled herself well, "looked the part" etc., and on her wedding day, although I only caught the happy couplky leaving the church, the strength and confidence she showed was impressive, and it was Harry looming far more nervous.

What else to say, well Germaine Greer suggesting she might prove a destructive force so far as the royal family is concerned, (before they married), looks very insightful now of course. I wonder why our laws on privacy in the UK appear to prevent Thomas Markle publishing the contents of a private letter, in order to counter what he felt were false stories about him, and the way his daughter treated him, seems unreasonable to ne, especially when this same Meghan Markle appears to think publicising details of "private conversations" with other royals, fair game. 

The Duchess of Cambridge making her cry before her wedding, "well boo hoo" to that tit bit. I know Kate Middleton is almost too perfect in her role, and must be a very strong woman, but I'd suggest any row between them could have been kept to themselves, as they've shown a different side to their relationship too, when attending high profile events, together with the two princes.

Our queen appears to like Meghan, went to watch Wimbledon tennis with her, and they attended other events, so that was all positive I feel, and our royalty will survive I'm sure, (much longer than Meghan and Harry's wedding I predict, and we can look forward to another Oprah exclusive interview once again can't we!).


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Avocados for morning sickness - that’s a real loaded piece of toast. LMAO! That was funny.
> 
> 
> Well after watching that I totally support these two in the decisions they made as a family to leave the Royal Family and can’t blame them in the least.
> ...


Qft.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

I agree with you...although she was totally unsuitable for a royal prince, she was welcomed by the British public as well as the royal family. I think the queen went out of her way to be nice to her. I do wonder exactly where it all went wrong.
Did Meghan expect too much? It seems to me that she wasn't properly informed about how her life would be. She is used to Hollywood, where anything goes. The royals stick to rigid rules, perhaps she couldn't cope with it.
I think Prince Harry must miss his family. He will soon be dividing his time between the two countries.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @Mike, you sorely underestimate how beloved and influential Oprah is in the US.


She is a very clever business woman. She knows what the American public want and she gives it to them.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Just saw a short snippet on our morning news which sealed the deal for me. I will definitely not be watching when it airs this evening.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Just saw a short snippet on our morning news which sealed the deal for me. I will definitely not be watching when it airs this evening.


I just read it in the news..I laughed out loud... it's so ridiculous!!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

The person in the royal family who is supposed to have wondered what Archie's skin colour would be, could it have been a soon to be centenarian well known for having made strange comments before?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> "Oprah turns to Harry, asking if he would have stepped back from his life in the Royal Family if it were not for Meghan.
> 
> "The answer is no. I wouldn’t have been able to," he says. "I myself was trapped."
> 
> ...


absolute Bull... of course they can leave just in the same way their uncle and great uncle.. Prince Edward who became King, abdicated in the 1930s'...


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2021)

Nasty, vicious little toad, with his grandad lying sick in hospital.

I repeat, breeding tells.

He is his mother's son, "I must be the centre of attention".


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> The person in the royal family who is supposed to have wondered what Archie's skin colour would be, could it have been a soon to be centenarian well known for having made strange comments before?


I don't think so.... 

first .... Meghan refused to say which royal had the conversation with Harry about Archie's skin colour, claiming it would be 'damaging' to the person in her husband's family who raised it.

Then in the same breath she said....  It was an _assumption.... 

''
She told Miss Winfrey that it was 'a pretty safe' assumption to suggest that the royal family member was 'concerned' that Archie being 'too brown' was 'a problem'. _

This woman is not only delusional she's dangerous ..Harry needs to run..

Apparently  from the little I've read thus far , Harry was only permitted to be in at the end of the interview... well no surprise there then ..what Meghan wants Meghan gets.. and while she was spinning her yarn he couldn't give the game away could he , so bring him in at the very end and only talk about what's been already rehearsed ?

She calls him Haz...well after supporting this bunch of conjecture and nonsense from her, his name will forever be known in the UK as Hazbeen


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

And so the hate continues. Where is the breeding in that, may  I ask?


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

.
“As a Brit, I feel it’s important to say, many of us believe Meghan & Harry. We remember how Diana was treated. We know how The Firm operate. The ones who believe the media & The Firm, tend to be right wingers, racists & Brexiteers. Not all Brits,” wrote @JamesPrescott77.

The late princess was such a heavy presence throughout the interview one Twitter posted a video of a ghost from the animated classic _Spirited Away_ chasing the Queen through the halls of Buckingham Palace.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...ew-reaction-meghan-markle-harry-b1813749.html
.
_*I am also a Brit and I believe everything Harry and Meghan say.*_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> “As a Brit, I feel it’s important to say, many of us believe Meghan & Harry. We remember how Diana was treated. We know how The Firm operate. The ones who believe the media & The Firm, tend to be right wingers, racists & Brexiteers. Not all Brits,” wrote @JamesPrescott77.
> 
> The late princess was such a heavy presence throughout the interview one Twitter posted a video of a ghost from the animated classic _Spirited Away_ chasing the Queen through the halls of Buckingham Palace.
> ...


that's exactly what they're relying on...playing on the Diana theme.. how Diana was treated so badly... we all know meghan was not treated badly ..in fact the RF clearly went out of their way to show they'd learned a lesson from how Diana was treated..( albeit much of it she brought on herself)... and meghan was given everything she wanted.

The BS about having her passport, keys and Driving licence taken from her as she walked through the door... how did she manage to fly to the USA for a Baby shower without a passport?... how does Catherine drive all around London shopping sometimes in regular supermarkets with no keys ... ?  she's a liar, and a fantasiser, and  _he_ has no balls... throwing his family under the bus for an unknown actress...
She talks about ''getting her voice back''..  she never had a voice, any more than anyone else..in fact the Royal family have less of a public voice than most of us barring the Queen and PP.. she was expected to toe the party line, she  threw a strop , she just wanted the fame and the fortune....

I had to laugh where Harry said he didn't know he was unhappy until meghan told him.... 

bring on all her school friends, her workmates, her family, everyone who've been saying the same about her from the beginning... the woman couldn't be trusted to tell you the weather forecast


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

_Quoting hollydolly : ".. we all know meghan was not treated badly ._"

...and how do you know this holly? One can be dripping in diamonds and have the most lavish of lifestyles, but may not be well treated. Racism can be presented in such subtle ways. I have seen this dished out to people in the circles I moved in when I lived in England. Sometimes, I felt ashamed to be white.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

I am struck by the hypocricy behind the palace committing to an investigation around allegations Meghan bullied her staff, while remaining silent and protective of Prince Andrew. He had  been  a friend of paedophile Epstein, and was accused of sleeping with a minor associated with Epstein. Where is the outrage over these allegations?


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I am struck by the hypocricy behind the palace committing to an investigation around allegations Meghan bullied her staff, while remaining silent and protective of Prince Andrew. He had  been  a friend of paedophile Epstein, and was accused of sleeping with a minor associated with Epstein. Where is the outrage over these allegations?


_*Absolutely, why is everyone so silent about a prince with paedofile associations. Disgusting.*
_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Quoting hollydolly : ".. we all know meghan was not treated badly ._"
> 
> ...and how do you know this holly? One can be dripping in diamonds and have the most lavish of lifestyles, but may not be well treated. Racism can be presented in such subtle ways. I have seen this dished out to people in the circles I moved in when I lived in England. Sometimes, I felt ashamed to be white.


    While everyone is entitled to their opinion, I recall reading a post fairly recently where Holly stated there was no racism in England.  Unfortunately, I no longer remember which thread this was.  My point is, if a person negates
the systemic racism in their country it is bound to affect their perception of Meghan’s experience.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Quoting hollydolly : ".. we all know meghan was not treated badly ._"
> 
> ...and how do you know this holly? One can be dripping in diamonds and have the most lavish of lifestyles, but may not be well treated. Racism can be presented in such subtle ways. I have seen this dished out to people in the circles I moved in when I lived in England. Sometimes, I felt ashamed to be white.


well what we do know is that she was outwardly treated very well, and from the very first we saw her behaviour, for example when she demanded a whole empty area of seats at Wimbledon.. we saw how she demanded that the ancient smell of the ancient church she was to marry in be removed using artificial air fresheners.. there's lots of incidences we know about meghan  and her demands from the time she arrived in the RF, and she was given much more than other entrants to the RF.. much more than _Catherine_ who will one day become our Queen... ... I worked in the media until I recently  retired..  I know a little more than the average man on the street ..however I'm not going to argue the toss about someone who is clearly in this for fame and fortune.. this is precisely what she's hoping for ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

In the interest of clarity and fair play, I would like to state that systemic racism can also be found in Canada.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

I had to laugh out loud when she compared herself to the Little mermaid.. this is an almost 40 year old woman... good lord

The only winner in this whole sham is Oprah Winfrey... she wanted to get to interview the Royal Family for years and ended up only with Sarah Ferguson after she'd been  divorced for years... and even then she gave very little away.. ..so Oprah was chomping at the bit to get some salacious scandal on the royals...and who better than the woman who spurned her_ own_ family for fame and fortune... and her lily livered husband


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Nasty, vicious little toad, with his grandad lying sick in hospital.
> 
> I repeat, breeding tells.
> 
> He is his mother's son, "I must be the centre of attention".


That’s a loaded piece of toast.


Shalimar said:


> And so the hate continues. Where is the breeding in that, may  I ask?


People seem to ‘love’ to hate.


Dana said:


> _Quoting hollydolly : ".. we all know meghan was not treated badly ._"
> 
> ...and how do you know this holly? One can be dripping in diamonds and have the most lavish of lifestyles, but may not be well treated. Racism can be presented in such subtle ways. I have seen this dished out to people in the circles I moved in when I lived in England. Sometimes, I felt ashamed to be white.


We don’t know this? Oddly enough  these two have been the biggest Diana haters while most of the world loved her including me. She worked through her pain doing all kinds of charity work but if people are only focussed on one thing, then that’s all they’ll see which is such a shame. These two act like Diana pulled the wool over everyone’s eyes. If this was the case that would assume that most of the world is blind and stupid yet when Diana died, the outpouring of grief was completely obvious. I’ve never in my life known anyone so loved and cherished as Diana nor probably will in my lifetime so if Harry is following her lead, good for him. I wish them both the very best. It was smart of him to get away from this British BS!


Shalimar said:


> I am struck by the hypocricy behind the palace committing to an investigation around allegations Meghan bullied her staff, while remaining silent and protective of Prince Andrew. He had  been  a friend of paedophile Epstein, and was accused of sleeping with a minor associated with Epstein. Where is the outrage over these allegations?


It’s absolutely mind blowing how people can be focussed on such tabloid rubbish while PRINCE Andrew was accused of having sex with a minor associated with the Epstein case, not once, not twice, but three times. Let’s all turn a blind eye to that and get back to how Meghan eats avocados for breakfast and what damage to the world thats doing or what shade of colour her babies might be and how embarrassing this will be on the BRITISH MONARCHY! Geez! The monarchy better start polishing up those halos of theirs.
No racism in England ????  Yeah right!


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 8, 2021)

Didn't watch. Kind of like me with sports these days. If it's not REALLY interesting for me I won't waste my time because  I ask myself, "will my life be any different if I watch the game, or read about the next day?" Usually I thank myself for not watching the game because it was a let down.

I did read before the this aired, that the network was expecting a viewing audience larger than the Super Bowl and were charging advertisers $325,000.00 for a 30 second spot during the interview.

What does that tell you? It's all about the Benjamins.


----------



## old medic (Mar 8, 2021)

I would rather watch a documentary on a slingshot contest with dog turds


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 8, 2021)

There are limits on what should be made public & what shouldn't. 

Prince Harry  has said he wants to continue to  do  public service.

This interview may not help  the public image  they are   trying to present.

Get over ourselves ,, get on with your  lives.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 8, 2021)

old medic said:


> I would rather watch a documentary on a slingshot contest with dog turds


I'm with you on that. Mind you, your suggestion more or less amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> While everyone is entitled to their opinion, I recall reading a post fairly recently where Holly stated there was no racism in England.  Unfortunately, I no longer remember which thread this was.  My point is, if a person negates
> the systemic racism in their country it is bound to affect their perception of Meghan’s experience.



No racism in England????


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well what we do know is that she was outwardly treated very well, and from the very first we saw her behaviour, for example when she demanded a whole empty area of seats at Wimbledon.. we saw how she demanded that the ancient smell of the ancient church she was to marry in be removed using artificial air fresheners.. there's lots of incidences we know about meghan  and her demands from the time she arrived in the RF, and she was given much more than other entrants to the RF.. much more than _Catherine_ who will one day become our Queen... ... I worked in the media until I recently  retired..  I know a little more than the average man on the street ..however I'm not going to argue the toss about someone who is clearly in this for fame and fortune.. this is precisely what she's hoping for ...


_Well holly, if you worked in the media, you'd be the first to know how rotten the British tabloids are._


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2021)

I've only seen clips of the interview but IMO the notion of racism was overplayed.

IMO race may have played a part but most of the criticism I've seen is over the way Meghan treats people, her lavish spending, and her family.

IMO this interview was a mistake.  

Harry and Meghan would have been better off taking the high road towards building a new life that validates the choices they've made instead of wallowing and whining about the problems they've left behind.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Well holly, if you worked in the media, you'd be the first to know how rotten the British tabloids are._


..I do...but as I've said right from the beginning, the media were very good to meghan....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've only seen clips of the interview but IMO the notion of racism was overplayed.
> 
> IMO race may have played a part but most of the criticism I've seen is over the way Meghan treats people, her lavish spending, and her family.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

I absolutely agree, Aunt Bea.  If they just wanted a "normal," private life, why bare all the family's dirty linen for the public to wallow in?  Is it just for the money?  They're not exactly living the life of an average American; from what I gather, they are living in a gorgeous beach community, probably in a mansion. Probably a lot of their royal allowance has been cut off. So this was their way of "earning" some money.

I did feel sorry for her. She seemed like a deeply unhappy person, even while she was maintaining how happy she is now. And she felt trapped and suicidal. I doubt that anyone would make that up.

Holly, she probably was able to get her passport, etc. for temporary use, if she made a polite request to the proper office in the "institution."  The same was probably true for her driver's license, etc. I don't think she was being held a prisoner, she just wasn't ready for all the restrictions that go along with living in Buckingham Palace.   I think Diana had pretty much the same problem.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

P.S. I also think the racism issue was overplayed. There's been a lot of that lately on American TV. Not everything is about racism (even though, unfortunately, a lot still is.)


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Laurie said:


> I repeat, breeding tells.
> 
> He is his mother's son, "I must be the centre of attention".


His mother was greatly loved throughout the world. I personally hope he DOES follow in her footsteps.


Diana was born of British nobility and grew up close to the royal family on rented property of Queen Elizabeth’s and used to play with Prince Andrew and Prince Edward . She inherited the name Lady Diana Spencer after her father inherited the title Earl Spencer in 1975. Her parents divorced when Diana was young and her father won custody of the children.  She, apparently took the divorce hard.

She didn’t take too well academically but took an interest in music and dancing. As she grew up she had a great fondness for children and after attending ‘finishing school’ she began working with kindergarten children.

Diana began dating Prince Charles in 1977 while she played with Charles younger siblings.
The press and public were fascinated by this seemingly odd couple. The garden loving reserved Prince and the shy Lady Diana with an interest in children, fashion and pop culture.

In 1981 these two were engaged and months later were married in an elaborate ceremony.
She had a £28,000 wedding ring, a dress made from taffeta, silk, antique lace and over 10,000 pearls . She wore an 18th century family  tiara with a 25 foot veil. Over 74 countries tuned into the wedding and it was considered the wedding of the century.

They had two sons. Prince William born in 1982 and Prince Harry born in 1984 but after infidelity on Prince Charles part, these two separated and got divorced at the urging of Queen Elizabeth. Prince Charles was in love with Fergie after all.

After this Princess Diana struggled with depression and bulimia. She felt overwhelmed by her royal duties and the intense media coverage of nearly every aspect of her life so she began to develop and pursue her own interests. She served as a strong supporter of many charities, worked to help the homeless, children in need, and people living with AIDS and HIV; something most people weren’t willing to do (especially not royalty) She even shook hands with them in an effort to try and stop the stigma and fear from these horrible illnesses.

After the divorce she spent more time raising her sons and making more charitable efforts including raising awareness about the land mines in Angola with her son Prince Harry.
She also raised awareness for people affected with cancer and mental illness.

Initially Princess Diana was noted for her shyness, but her bravery, charisma and friendliness endeared her to the public and helped her reputation survive the collapse of her marriage. Being exceptionally photogenic and having a love for stylish clothing made her a leader in fashion in the ‘80’s and ‘90’s. The paparazzi just loved her.

In 1997 she started dating film producer and playboy Dodi Fayed. Their courtship was widely covered by the tabloids and many members of the royal family as well as Tony  Blair did not approve of the relationship.

While visiting Paris in August 1997, Diana and Fayed were involved in a car crash which took her life. She was just 36 years old. Queen Elizabeth was criticized for waiting so long to publicly address her death but made  a televised report from the Buckingham Palace on September 5th, 1997. She said no one who knew Diana will ever forget her.

Princess Diana had been known to say she expected to be assassinated . Whether it’s true is beyond anyone’s knowledge but one thing is true, she was greatly loved throughout the world. An estimated 2.5 billion people watched  the funeral ceremony at Westminster Abbey.
These flowers weren’t put there from people who thought she was nothing more than an attention seeker.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Here's a pretty bitter criticism of Meghan and Harry.

https://nypost.com/2021/03/07/meghan-markles-interview-was-full-of-bull/


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I absolutely agree, Aunt Bea.  If they just wanted a "normal," private life, why bare all the family's dirty linen for the public to wallow in?  Is it just for the money?  They're not exactly living the life of an average American; from what I gather, they are living in a gorgeous beach community, probably in a mansion. Probably a lot of their royal allowance has been cut off. So this was their way of "earning" some money.
> 
> I did feel sorry for her. She seemed like a deeply unhappy person, even while she was maintaining how happy she is now. And she felt trapped and suicidal. I doubt that anyone would make that up.
> 
> Holly, she probably was able to get her passport, etc. for temporary use, if she made a polite request to the proper office in the "institution."  The same was probably true for her driver's license, etc. I don't think she was being held a prisoner, she just wasn't ready for all the restrictions that go along with living in Buckingham Palace.   I think Diana had pretty much the same problem.


Harry was given 30 million from his mothers' estate, and is currently  being given a £2million allowance per year from his father..


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Here's a pretty bitter criticism of Meghan and Harry.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/03/07/meghan-markles-interview-was-full-of-bull/


I could not have said it better myself. 

And there will be more like this.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Lee said:


> I could not have said it better myself.
> 
> And there will be more like this.


oh there certainly has been all day today here in the UK on TV and in the media generally...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

New footage not aired on last nights show has now been released, one of which has Harry clearing his grandfathers' name ...

_Meanwhile, Prince Philip was cleared of making a racist remark about how 'dark' Archie's skin would be, with Oprah saying Harry had confirmed the comment was not made by the Duke of Edinburgh or the Queen. _


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Here's a pretty bitter criticism of Meghan and Harry.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/03/07/meghan-markles-interview-was-full-of-bull/


I guess I must be really naive because my husband was sitting beside me watching this and said the exact same things. He finally got up and said he couldn’t watch any more right after the part about the questioning of the baby’s skin tone. He pretty much said everything this person said and he’s not naive of peoples character and I suppose I am.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> To me it's like Paris Hilton.
> She's famous for being famous.
> She just happened to be born a Hilton and she's rich.
> That's it. Why do people care?
> ...


The way things are going, they will soon be royal in name only. All the blue blood will have been bred out .


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Should one have any doubts about the vitriolic smearing of Meghan’s character, they only need read some of the comments posted on this thread.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

Having watched an excerpt on the lunch-time news, I can say that the blame for this situation lays at the feet of Prince Harry. He was advised not to marry this girl but, being the spoiled brat he is, he insisted on going ahead. I wonder how many people are now saying 'I told you so!'?


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 8, 2021)

I agree with Piers Morgan; "A two hour ..whine athon."
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-Oprah-whine-athon-disgraceful-diatribe.html

Disgraceful...

I only see, untruthful, self centered spoiled children in adult roles.

Enjoy!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

I am confused. I understood that before retirement, Holly worked for a major charity, while her husband worked for the media? (At least that is what she told us on numerous occasions.)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

I find it incomprehensible  that anyone with an ounce of humanity could ignore the pain that caused Meghan to feel suicidal. I believed her.

Anyone in my line of work who isn’t adept at  spotting a liar doesn’t last very long. 
As for giving any credence to the words of Piers, the Prince of Petulance, and Class Whore Extraordinaire, I think not.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I am confused. I understood that before retirement, Holly worked for a major charity, while her husband worked for the media? (At least that is what she told us on numerous occasions.)



What the heck is that about?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Lee said:


> I could not have said it better myself.
> 
> And there will be more like this.


I never heard of Maureen Callahan before, but she certainly is an interesting writer!  I also clicked on her column about the Woody Allen - Mia Farrow 
battle. Wow.  Makes any controversy within the royal family look like child's play!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I guess I must be really naive because my husband was sitting beside me watching this and said the exact same things. He finally got up and said he couldn’t watch any more right after the part about the questioning of the baby’s skin tone. He pretty much said everything this person said and he’s not naive of peoples character and I suppose I am.


  I don’t think you are naive, but all too familiar with intense emotional pain. Those of us who walk that path, again and again, often develop an intense empathy towards other’s suffering. I feel exactly as you do, and sadly, I lost any innocence I had long before I could read and write. Not everyone is comfortable with raw emotion and stark reality, and may dismiss  those expressing such feelings as a way to protect themselves.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2021)

I heard on radio news this morning it's being aired in Britain. Is it going to air in the U.S.? Does anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I guess I must be really naive because my husband was sitting beside me watching this and said the exact same things. He finally got up and said he couldn’t watch any more right after the part about the questioning of the baby’s skin tone. He pretty much said everything this person said and he’s not naive of peoples character and I suppose I am.




Don't  forget that Megan is an actress and Harry has been groomed for the press all of his life.   They know how to pull off a show in a way that most of us  cannot fathom.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

It was aired last night on CBS.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Just a bit of nitpicking. I know most people say Princess Diana but she never was a princess as such. Formally she was Diana Princess of Wales

From Wikipedia
The Princess of Wales is not a princess in her own right. There have been some Princesses of Wales who were addressed as such: for example, Alexandra of Denmark and Mary of Teck were called "Princess Alexandra" and "Princess Victoria Mary", respectively. However, that was because they were already princesses when they married. Diana, Princess of Wales, was commonly called "Princess Diana" following her marriage to the Prince of Wales, but this was incorrect because she was not a princess in her own right.


----------



## Bee (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> His mother was greatly loved throughout the world. I personally hope he DOES follow in her footsteps.
> 
> 
> Diana was born of British nobility and grew up close to the royal family on rented property of Queen Elizabeth’s and used to play with Prince Andrew and Prince Edward . She inherited the name Lady Diana Spencer after her father inherited the title Earl Spencer in 1975. Her parents divorced when Diana was young and her father won custody of the children.  She, apparently took the divorce hard.
> ...


You have forgotten to mention James Hewitt with a question mark as to whether he is Harry's father.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

*It is my understanding that rumour has been debunked multiple times. *


----------



## Bee (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> *It is my understanding that rumour has been debunked multiple times. *


Not in the U.K. it hasn't, mention of it was in one of our national newspapers about 3 days ago.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee said:


> You have forgotten to mention James Hewitt with a question mark as to whether he is Harry's father.



I've read that Hewitt himself said he and Diana didn't start sleeping together until after Harry's birth.   Harry as he ages looks more and more like Charles.  Their eye placement and nose are starting to look nearly the same.

.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm amazed how a family spat has morphed into this. .Apparently, THE interview was a sensation. Some "unknown" Royal" spewing racial bigotry. No, I didn't watch it. Just saw the blurb on the news. Why do I get the feeling the interview with Oprah came with  lots of Oprah's big bucks, too.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> .Apparently, THE interview was a sensation. Some "unknown" Royal" spewing racial bigotry. No, I didn't watch it. Just saw the blurb on the news. Why do I get the feeling the interview with Oprah came with  lots of Oprah's big bucks, too. Some how I'm not buying the bit that these two are just your ordinary, run of the mill philanthropists do gooders.



I think they're donating the Oprah interview fee to charity.  Smooth move considering they've chosen philanthropy as a career path based on the sketchy American 'foundation' format.   Money can't buy the 'brand' advertising they got from doing the interview.

.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I think they're donating the Oprah interview fee to charity.  Smooth move considering they've chosen philanthropy as a career path based on the sketchy American 'foundation' format.   Money can't buy the 'brand' advertising they got from doing the interview.
> 
> .


At the onset of the interview it was clearly stated that H & M were paid no fee for the interview.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO this interview was a mistake.


Not for Oprah


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

The level of cynicism found on this thread is astounding.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

The depiction of Meghan as a black baby screaming for money is overtly racist and should be removed from this thread.


----------



## Chet (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Just saw a short snippet on our morning news which sealed the deal for me. I will definitely not be watching when it airs this evening.


I bet you will change your mind. Curiosity will get you.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

As I read through the post-interview comments I'm greatly reminded of politics.  Confirmation bias is very much at play here.

Those who already had a sympathetic bent toward H & M (and Diana) found the interview to be candid, perceived that the couple made decisions appropriate for their family, and mourn their estrangements.

Those who disliked H & M (and Diana) were solidified in their view that these were spoiled children who should have known better, acted better, and good riddance to bad rubbish.

News to me was the symbiotic, though often dreadfully unpleasant, relationship between the tabloids and the royals. Also the micromanagement by The Firm and The Institution. I thought QE was the boss, but apparently she has to toe the line, too.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 8, 2021)

Apparently from the little I've read thus far , Harry was only permitted to be in at the end of the interview... well no surprise there then ..what Meghan wants Meghan gets.. and while she was spinning her yarn he couldn't give the game away could he , so bring him in at the very end and only talk about what's been already rehearsed ?
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Omg...control and manipulate at it's finest..
jmo


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I think the whole interview thing was the brainchild of Oprah,  not theirs.  They have nothing to gain from it...
> 
> Oprah,  on the other hand,   wanted "her greatest interview of all time" ....  She should take the heat.



I'll stick with my* pre-interview* opinion..     ... it was  an interview which should  have never  happened.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> As I read through the post-interview comments I'm greatly reminded of politics.  Confirmation bias is very much at play here.
> 
> Those who already had a sympathetic bent toward H & M (and Diana) found the interview to be candid, perceived that the couple made decisions appropriate for their family, and mourn their estrangements.
> 
> ...



I understand they made decisions appropriate for their family and don't blame them for leaving; I would hate the royal fishbowl life.  But I think they've behaved immaturely in many ways before and after the split including this show.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've only seen clips of the interview but IMO the notion of racism was overplayed.
> 
> IMO race may have played a part but most of the criticism I've seen is over the way Meghan treats people, her lavish spending, and her family.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.
Being a couple of cry babies isn't very attractive.

jmo


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Harry was only permitted to be in at the end of the interview... well no surprise there then ..what Meghan wants Meghan gets..


Nobody said he wasn't "permitted" to be in the interview until the second half.  That was apparently his decision.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Chet said:


> I bet you will change your mind. Curiosity will get you.


It's due to air at 9 pm and already it's getting as much media time as our elections. Definitely won't be watching


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> It was aired last night on CBS.


CBS. Thanks. I'll look for it On Demand.


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2021)

I honestly have to wonder if Harry knew the content ahead of the time he came on. Meghan could have told him any number of stories as to why she wanted to be interviewed first so as to stir the pot without Harry there. For instance that she might have said she would be too nervous with him around, or that she wanted it to be a surprise.....snicker

By the time it was Harry's turn, all had been said and too late to turn back.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The depiction of Meghan as a black baby screaming for money is overtly racist and should be removed from this thread.


The baby doesn't look black to me........the whole pic looks like it's taken in a dark light.

jmo


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I am confused. I understood that before retirement, Holly worked for a major charity, while her husband worked for the media? (At least that is what she told us on numerous occasions.)


This has been brought to my attention...just to correct your error. not for the first time .. I worked almost all my adult life in the media... as does my husband still... then one year after my retirement  at 55  I took a position with an International Charity ...you're welcome!!...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 8, 2021)

How to deduce who asked the question on what Archie might look like?

Queen and Phillip ruled out by Harry
Not William or Kate due to age making them more in touch with reality and biology.
The culprit has to be Charles. I can see that type of coarseness coming from him.

And to think today is Commonwealth Day!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Don't  forget that Megan is an actress and Harry has been groomed for the press all of his life.   They know how to pull off a show in a way that most of us  cannot fathom.


Not only that, Oprah made a friend of them leading up to this Interview, and no doubt her team have been very 'helpful' in coaching them how  to conduct an interview, and what they would really 'like' to get across in that interview...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Remy said:


> I heard on radio news this morning it's being aired in Britain. Is it going to air in the U.S.? Does anyone know? Thanks.


It's already been aired in the USA, it's not being aired in the UK until this evening... but the interview is all over todays ' papers...


----------



## Ceege (Mar 8, 2021)

Over the years, I've read articles about the emotional abuse that Princess Diana suffered by Charles and the rest of the Royal Family.  So, I wouldn't be surprised if what Meghan and Prince Harry said is true.  

Honestly, I'm not a fan of the Royal family at all.  All that British tax money sent their way so they can live the Royal lifestyle could be much better used on other places....education, medical care, the poor., etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

With regard to the baby's  colouring... I wonder if it was taken by them deliberately out of context to suit the narrative ... perhaps someone asked what colour the child's hair might be..would it  have the Spencer red or would it be dark...

It's the sort of question any of us might ask if there was a dominant hair colour in the family


----------



## Bee (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> It's due to air at 9 pm and already it's getting as much media time as our elections. Definitely won't be watching


I certainly won't be watching it, there is more interesting things to watch on television plus I have no time for people that air their dirty linen in public.

That is me done with this thread now.....( hopefully)


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 8, 2021)

I watched and personally thought it was very well done. Oprah stated before it began that they were receiving no pay for this, nor did they know what questions were going to be asked.

so with that in mind, I watched. They didn’t seem to say or do anything that would embarrass the family. In fact I thought they were quite lovey as far as the queen goes and how they felt about her.  What I mean is, It doesn’t sound like they ever can let their hair down and have hot dogs and s’mores around a bon fire and just “be.”  Ever

I know nothing about the monarchy.  Just assume that it is more like a business than it is a family.

I don’t (and didn’t) find anything wrong with meganand harry not wanting to live that kind of life.  We are all allowed to quit our jobs if they make us unhappy. Why shouldn’t they???


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Just a bit of nitpicking. I know most people say Princess Diana but she never was a princess as such. Formally she was Diana Princess of Wales
> 
> From Wikipedia
> The Princess of Wales is not a princess in her own right. There have been some Princesses of Wales who were addressed as such: for example, Alexandra of Denmark and Mary of Teck were called "Princess Alexandra" and "Princess Victoria Mary", respectively. However, that was because they were already princesses when they married. Diana, Princess of Wales, was commonly called "Princess Diana" following her marriage to the Prince of Wales, but this was incorrect because she was not a princess in her own right.


Actually she was named ‘The People’s Princess’ by the majority of the world and I agree with the majority of the world. The way the world mourned when she died , with all the flowers and notes of sympathy , said it all.
At least, to all that loved her.
Not to the haters.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Just to address a minor point, Harry was not only "permitted" to appear at the very end of the interview. It was a 2-hour show, and he came on at the 1-hour mark. He took part in the entire second half of the program. I did wonder why it was only Meghan for the first half; I guess they had their reasons.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Don't  forget that Megan is an actress and Harry has been groomed for the press all of his life.   They know how to pull off a show in a way that most of us  cannot fathom.


This is true, but I also won’t ever forget how Charles married Princess Diana knowing he was in love with another woman ( Camila )) Why?
Was it because the media, the tabloids would gobble it up more? The Royal family seemed to prefer pretentiousness over reality and Camila didn’t seem good enough at the time to play the part(?)

I don’t for a moment think Diana cheated on Charles. I fully believe she loved the man and when she discovered he was actually having an affair with Camila was devastated. I don’t for a minute think she faked that. To me, and most others, she was genuine, hence her given name, ‘The People’s Princess.’

Soooo, nothing would surprise me about the Royal family and what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> This is true, but I also won’t ever forget how Charles married Princess Diana knowing he was in love with *another woman ( Fergie ) Why?*
> Was it because the media, the tabloids would gobble it up more? The Royal family seemed to prefer pretentiousness over reality and Fergie didn’t seem good enough at the time to play the part(?)
> 
> I don’t for a moment think Diana cheated on Charles. I fully believe she loved the man and when she discovered he was actually having an affair with Fergie, was devastated. I don’t for a minute think she faked that. To me, and most others, she was genuine, hence her given name, ‘The People’s Princess.’


I think you mean the divorcee, Camilla.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I think you mean the divorcee, Camila.


Yes, you’re right. Camila. 
Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2021)

Prince Harry said he felt pressure and wanted to get his family out of there. I think they also want to set the record straight what with all the rumors flying around about them, some quite nasty. Like @Ceege I'm not a fan of Prince Charles, well in fact I can't stand him and his mistress wife who conducted their affair so indiscreetly that it's shameful. @Rosemarie if that adulterous woman is considered suitable to marry Prince Charles, why isn't Megan suitable? She beat out all the other women Harry dated so she must've been suitable enough for him. It seems some things in the royal family fly while others do not. Why should Harry and Megan be under the royal thumb when Harry will never become king, no matter what he does (or doesn't do). They want to do public service. If they hold true to their goals, then I applaud them.


----------



## Pam (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Just saw a short snippet on our morning news which sealed the deal for me. I will definitely not be watching when it airs this evening.



Me neither. I'll be watching MasterChef.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> This is true, but I also won’t ever forget how Charles married Princess Diana knowing he was in love with another woman ( Camila )) Why?
> Was it because the media, the tabloids would gobble it up more? The Royal family seemed to prefer pretentiousness over reality and Camila didn’t seem good enough at the time to play the part(?)
> 
> I don’t for a moment think Diana cheated on Charles. I fully believe she loved the man and when she discovered he was actually having an affair with Camila was devastated. I don’t for a minute think she faked that. To me, and most others, she was genuine, hence her given name, ‘The People’s Princess.’
> ...



Camilla was married (not separated or divorced) when Charles and Diana met.    Diana had several affairs while married, though Charles cheated first.  There was a period of time when Charles was faithful to Diana from courtship to when emotions became strained in their marriage and he turned back to Camilla.  But he was still in love with Camilla the whole time and Diana knew it early on and was very hurt by it ...rightly so!  I think The Crown portrayed the sex timeline otherwise, but that's a fictional show parts of which are fact based and but other parts are loosely based on the Royals.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I think you mean the divorcee, Camilla.





AnnieA said:


> Camilla was married (not separated or divorced) when Charles and Diana met.


I wasn’t the one who mentioned whether she was married or not nor was it my main point. My main point being that Charles married Diana while being in love with another woman. Why did he not marry her and save the heartbreak. 
And I know this thread isn’t about Diana but since she got such a bad rap, I assumed these two may have too. I’m ok with being wrong though. I have a tendency to think emotionally instead of logically when I hear people talk about suicide so I’m obviously biased.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I wasn’t the one who mentioned whether she was married or not nor was it my main point. My main point being that Charles married Diana while being in love with another woman. Why did he not marry her and save the heartbreak.
> And I know this thread isn’t about Diana but since she got such a bad rap, I assumed these two may have too. I’m ok with being wrong though. I have a tendency to think emotionally instead of logically when I hear people talk about suicide so I’m obviously biased.


Charles had a duty as heir to the throne to produce an heir.  Not very 20th century, not fair to Diana at all.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Charles had a duty as heir to the throne to produce an heir.  Not very 20th century, not fair to Diana at all.


He could have had an heir with Camilla if the palace hadn't put the kibosh on that relationship before she married Parker-Bowles.  Guessing The Firm AKA The Institution found Camilla unsuitable and wanting.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 8, 2021)

I did not see THE interview. Only snippets about the couple supposedly ratting out racism in the "Royals". Supposedly a unnamed " Royal" made remarks. I have to view this episode with great skepticism. Why go on worldwide TV, with Oprah, to make racist claims, but refuse to name the perpetrator? If there is a legitimate reason for not naming that person, why are you on TV, telling  the universe about it. Of course, I don't have any personal knowledge about anything the couple alluded to.  Yet, I question the couple's motives for the  public accusations, and then becoming so righteous they won't name names.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The depiction of Meghan as a black baby screaming for money is overtly racist and should be removed from this thread.


Didn't even realize it was a black baby. I guess I wasn't looking for that 

My only point is that money is what this gossip talk is really all about. I've edited my post to suit your sensitivities.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2021)

She said she had nobody to turn to for support.

Isn't that what  husband's are for?

Also her own family.  Oh, I forgot, she's managed to break off with all of them except her mother.  Seems to be a habit.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Didn't even realize it was a black baby. I guess I wasn't looking for that
> 
> My only point is that money is what this gossip talk is really all about. I've edited my post to suit your sensitivities.


   Thank you for editing the post.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

WillieAnderson1937 said:


> I could care less about the queen, ol hag has had it coming.


   The Queen has lived a life of service and duty for many decades. As a Canadian, and  a member of the Commonwealth, I find your words insulting.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Charles had a duty as heir to the throne to produce an heir.  Not very 20th century, not fair to Diana at all.


Well that’s what I’m getting at. Others may have a different opinion but to me, it look like she got blind sided. Then again Meghan is nothing like Diana but it does make me wonder how many decisions are made to keep the family looking good in the public eye, however I do think Meghan knew more about the family than she admits in the interview. I’m sure some  of it is BS but I do know that the press needlessly picked on her from the very start. I presume that comes with the territory. I really don’t know! I’m merely guessing.

My husband who isn’t very sympathetic at all sent me a cartoon. He isn’t an emotional person like myself. He’s the opposite but I best not post it. Lol


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> The Queen has lived a life of service and duty for many decades. As a Canadian, and  a member of the Commonwealth, I find your words insulting.


As do I !


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Not for Oprah
> View attachment 153738


With $3.5 billion to her name, no direct heirs like a husband or children to leave her fortune to, a brand that becomes increasingly valuable, friends in very high places, and an extremely loyal fan base, Oprah isn't hurting for money, status or opportunities.   

Meghan and Harry's Netflix & Spotify deals reportedly combined to yield $135 million, so they're not likely to weigh in on our penny-pinching threads anytime soon either.  

Say what you will about Ms. Markle, she had a personal estimated net worth of $2-$5 million before the wedding. Money she _earned by working.  _Harry didn't have a dime that was earned outside of inheritance/family/royalty/government connections until the Netflix/Spotify deal.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Say what you will about Ms. Markle, she had a personal estimated net worth of $2-$5 million before the wedding. Money she _earned by working.  _Harry didn't have a dime that was earned outside of inheritance/family/royalty/government connections until the Netflix/Spotify deal.



Some of Meghan's wealth pre Harry was from working, but some came from divorcing a millionaire.  Details of her divorce have never made public, but Trevor Engelson's net worth was much higher than hers and they divorced in a community property state.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 8, 2021)

In my view our UK monarchy, albeit an anachronism in the modern world, (where it would be fair to say heredity counts for virtually nothing in the eyes of so many, where I find myself described as a "biological father", as a way of denigrating me, and the stepfather became described as the "real father"!), still means a great deal to a fairly large proportion of our population.
Let's say, (to be kind to her), Meghan was not suited to the royal lifestyle, and inevitable restrictions placed upon someone's life, (Prince Charles used to talk about " Not having chosen to be a king/future king", many years ago, so that's the other side of things isn't it!).
This turbulence in the royal family will pass, and as I've said, you could get long odds, on the monarchy coming to an end before Meghan and Harry's marriage, (no doubt there will be a host of jokes dreamt up by comedians to look forward too as well,  . ).


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

WillieAnderson1937 said:


> I dont like the queen havin business with prince andrew. That fella is one dirty bird.


She can't help being his mother.. none of us are responsible for the actions of our Adult children especially one of 60 years old....


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's already been aired in the USA, it's not being aired in the UK until this evening... but the interview is all over todays ' papers...


I'm sure I can find it On Demand. I do want to see the interview. It's been a bit of a buzz on a Newstalk station out of San Francisco this morning. Hosts are saying "I don't really want to discuss it" and then they discuss it.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> She can't help being his mother.. none of us are responsible for the actions of our Adult children especially one of 60 years old....


i love my son but if he starts treatin women dirty, Ol' willie gonna have to open a can of whoop-ass!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Charles had a duty as heir to the throne to produce an heir.  Not very 20th century, not fair to Diana at all.





StarSong said:


> He could have had an heir with Camilla if the palace hadn't put the kibosh on that relationship before she married Parker-Bowles.  Guessing The Firm AKA The Institution found Camilla unsuitable and wanting.


And if they wanted a heir to the throne and chose Diana who did give them those children, then they got what they wanted. The royals got their heirs to the throne and a Princess and look how that turned out. It wasn’t fair to Diana. It wasn’t fair to the two heirs ( William & Harry ) nor was it fair to Charles but THAT was the ROYAL plan. See where I’m going with this?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

It's airing here now. I suppose the rest of this week will be given over to analyses, discussions, etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

WillieAnderson1937 said:


> Sorry to offend you all, Just was never a fan of the queen.


Thank you. It doesn’t mean she’s an old hag just cause you don’t like her. I personally find her a classy older lady who has plenty of charm and always will. A bit on the stuffy old fashioned side but she’s old and comes from royalty. It’s a different breed than most of us are accustomed to.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 8, 2021)

WillieAnderson1937 said:


> i love my son but if he starts treatin women dirty, Ol' willie gonna *have to open a can of whoop-ass!*


LOL!

When my husband rambles that old saying, he always says... "_an old-fashioned can of whoop-a$$_". 

Throwing "_old-fashioned_" into the saying makes it sound more serious.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

The Queen destroyed Margaret's life by not allowing her to marry Peter Townsend.  She finally grudgingly agreed to a marriage with Tony Armstrong-Jones, which turned out miserable.

Camilla was not suitable for Charles, probably because a divorce would have been involved.

The only good thing that came out of that ridiculous taboo of divorce was forcing the Nazi, "Uncle David," (Duke of Windsor) off the throne.

Charles was not allowed to go to Eton, which was his heart's desire. He was forced to attend a strict, Spartan kind of school in Scotland, Gordonstoun, which his father had attended.

Finally, Harry was able to marry a divorced woman. I guess that's a kind of improvement.  But in trying to do her "duty," Elizabeth made some very cruel decisions.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The Queen destroyed Margaret's life by not allowing her to marry Peter Townsend.  She finally grudgingly agreed to a marriage with Tony Armstrong-Jones, which turned out miserable.
> 
> Camilla was not suitable for Charles, probably because a divorce would have been involved.
> 
> ...


  The Queen is Defender of the Faith. She was under enormous pressure from the Archbishop of Canterbury to uphold the tenets of the Church of England which forbade a marriage with a divorced person. Under those circumstances she could not permit Margaret to marry Townsend.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Some of Meghan's wealth pre Harry was from working, but some came from divorcing a millionaire.  Details of her divorce have never made public, but Trevor Engelson's net worth was much higher than hers and they divorced in a community property state.


Two years of marriage isn't sufficient to make someone a millionaire, unless one's ex made an absolute boatload of money, even in a community property state.  Net worth is irrelevant in CA when it comes to very short marriages.  Her ex-husband isn't rolling in dough in any case.  By most accounts, MM earned well over 3 million dollars doing_ Suits_ and a few movies.  In addition, she had other ventures including a fashion collection, instagram and social media influencer remunerations, and who knows what else.     

Why is it so difficult to give credit where it's obviously due? She EARNED money before marrying Harry, quite a bit of it, in fact.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Two years of marriage isn't sufficient to make someone a millionaire, unless one's ex made an absolute boatload of money, even in a community property state.  Net worth is irrelevant in CA when it comes to very short marriages.  Her ex-husband isn't rolling in dough in any case.  By most accounts, MM earned well over 3 million dollars doing suits and a few movies.  In addition, she had other ventures including a fashion collection, instagram and social media influencer remunerations, and who knows what else.
> 
> Why is it so difficult to give credit where it's obviously due? She EARNED money before marrying Harry, quite a bit of it, in fact.


  Qft.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Does anyone ever notice whenever there are controversial threads like these that new members suddenly join, trash a few people then all of a sudden disappear?


His worst sin is being not funny, just annoying, as well as being hard on the eyes.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Two years of marriage isn't sufficient to make someone a millionaire, unless one's ex made an absolute boatload of money, even in a community property state.  Net worth is irrelevant in CA when it comes to very short marriages.  Her ex-husband isn't rolling in dough in any case.  By most accounts, MM earned well over 3 million dollars doing_ Suits_ and a few movies.  In addition, she had other ventures including a fashion collection, instagram and social media influencer remunerations, and who knows what else.
> 
> Why is it so difficult to give credit where it's obviously due? She EARNED money before marrying Harry, quite a bit of it, in fact.



I do know she earned millions (though I didn't realize it was that much from Suits), but remember reading Engelson had a higher net worth at the time of their divorce.  Now I'm headed down the rabbit hole of researching community property!    In California, do the six years Engelson and Markle were domestic partners before marrying count?


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee said:


> You have forgotten to mention James Hewitt with a question mark as to whether he is Harry's father.


yes, I'm angry at that crass comment


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee said:


> Not in the U.K. it hasn't, mention of it was in one of our national newspapers about 3 days ago.


Most of the British tabloids are mud rakers.


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I think they're donating the Oprah interview fee to charity.  Smooth move considering they've chosen philanthropy as a career path based on the sketchy American 'foundation' format.   Money can't buy the 'brand' advertising they got from doing the interview.
> 
> .


*They were not paid for the interview!*


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Sometimes I wish I had become a rat psychologist. Might come in handy right about now. Gaaah. Lol


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> It's due to air at 9 pm and already it's getting as much media time as our elections. Definitely won't be watching


_Does anybody really care whether you watch or not?_


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Sometimes I wish I had become a rat psychologist. Might come in handy right about now. Gaaah. Lol


 _and one of the rats I would like to get rid of would be Piers Morgan._


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 8, 2021)

After watching the entire interview, it reinforced my opinion of the royal family - they're not very nice people.  Charles is a serial adulterer and his brother Andrew is a creepy liar.  The sooner Australia becomes a Republic, the better.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> _and one of the rats I would like to get rid of would be Piers Morgan._


   Outstanding!


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Just to address a minor point, Harry was not only "permitted" to appear at the very end of the interview. It was a 2-hour show, and he came on at the 1-hour mark. He took part in the entire second half of the program. I did wonder why it was only Meghan for the first half; I guess they had their reasons.


*How do you know he was "not permitted" do you have some inside information??*


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2021)

This may not be accurate but it’s how I recall the history with Charles & Camila.

They met in their early 20s and dated for awhile.  He wasn’t ready to get married so she married Parker-Bowles.  

Even if Camila had been available, it wasn’t permitted because she was a divorcee.  This may still be true in some religions. 

He was pressured to marry a very nice, aristocratic person & she met the bill.  They just weren’t compatible.  She had just turned 20 & he was a stodgy (my opinion) 32 year old man.  

She wanted fun & he still loved Camila.  They both had affairs, Charles did it first.


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Some of Meghan's wealth pre Harry was from working, but some came from divorcing a millionaire.  Details of her divorce have never made public, but Trevor Engelson's net worth was much higher than hers and they divorced in a community property state.


_Meghan took no money from Trevor Engelson...she worked for every cent before her marriage to Harry._


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I do know she earned millions (though I didn't realize it was that much from Suits), but remember reading Engelson had a higher net worth at the time of their divorce.  Now I'm headed down the rabbit hole of researching community property!    In California, do the six years Engelson and Markle were domestic partners before marrying count?


Depends on what kind of domestic partners the were.  Did they co-mingle their funds?  Did they formalize their partnership in any way?  

Given that this was obviously a straightforward divorce, meaning no ugly details have surfaced, she's the one who filed, and her career was going great guns, I'd guess she just wanted out and wasn't up for fighting over assets. If she had, you can bet your bottom dollar the rag papers would never let the story die.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 8, 2021)

I wish them a happy life.  Other than that, they're not on my radar.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 8, 2021)

Some might think it remarkable but this Australian hasn't seen the interview. I wish the couple well but last evening's TV was devoted to a huge local scandal in my country. 

I was once a royalist, then wanted Australia to become a republic and now am pretty much indifferent to who our head of state is or how they are chosen/appointed. I do like Harry as a man though and hope he is happier in life than his father and mother were.

The passing of the years does tend to modify opinions, or is it just mine?


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

There are two kinds of racism: *O*vert and *C*overt.
With Overt racism you know what you are dealing with because it is out in the open and you can protect yourself to some extent.

Covert racism on the other hand*,* is racial discrimination that is concealed or subtle rather than obvious... and..this is what Meghan had to deal with in the “firm.” People who were supposed to be your new family.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Some might think it remarkable but this Australian hasn't seen the interview. I wish the couple well but last evening's TV was devoted to a huge local scandal in my country.
> 
> I was once a royalist, then wanted Australia to become a republic and now am pretty much indifferent to who our head of state is or how they are chosen/appointed. I do like Harry as a man though and hope he is happier in life than his father and mother were.
> 
> The passing of the years does tend to modify opinions, or is it just mine?


  Mine have certainly modified over the years. I call it wisdom, and I am sticking to that story.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

After being very revved up over politics for the last half decade, I'm happy to be a curious but thoroughly unemotionally involved bystander in this kerfuffle.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I do know she earned millions (though I didn't realize it was that much from Suits), but remember reading Engelson had a higher net worth at the time of their divorce.  Now I'm headed down the rabbit hole of researching community property!    In California, do the six years Engelson and Markle were domestic partners before marrying count?



The Lee/Michelle Marvin "*PAL*imony" case set some precedent on that in CA on so called "Common law" marriages.


----------



## kburra (Mar 8, 2021)

Who?


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2021)

kburra said:


> Who?



https://www.encyclopedia.com/law/law-magazines/marvin-v-marvin-palimony-suit-1979


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> There are two kinds of racism: *O*vert and *C*overt.
> With Overt racism you know what you are dealing with because it is out in the open and you can protect yourself to some extent.
> 
> Covert racism on the other hand*,* is racial discrimination that is concealed or subtle rather than obvious... and..this is what Meghan had to deal with in the “firm.” People who were supposed to be your new family.


  It is very sad.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The Lee/Michelle Marvin "*PAL*imony" case set some precedent on that in CA on so called "Common law" marriages.


True, but that was a very long term relationship, they never married, and Lee Marvin's paramour filed a lawsuit for *spousal support AKA alimony*.  Dissolved common law marriages relationships don't automatically split assets the way that divorces do.  There's no indication Meghan filed for alimony.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> True, but that was a very long term relationship, they never married, and she filed a lawsuit for spousal support  AKA alimony.  Dissolved common law marriages relationships don't automatically split assets the way that divorces do.  There's no indication Meghan filed for alimony.



They were shackin for only 6 years.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

These cases were dramatically different:
"When film actor Lee Marvin married in 1970, his former lover Michelle Triola was not inclined to wish him well. After all, she had lived with the rambunctious, hard-drinking actor for six years and had even legally changed her name to Marvin. At first she accepted the $833 per month he sent to support her while she tried to resume her singing and acting career. When the promised checks stopped, she decided to sue him. Her claim reverberated in divorce courts across America in a decade when the number of unmarried couples living together more than doubled."

Among other things, MM didn't quit working during their relationship and there's no indication that she requested or received alimony.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2021)

I understand all that SS, I was just giving AnnieA some insight on the subject.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I understand all that SS, I was just giving AnnieA some insight on the subject.


Well thanks....?....for nothing since I'd already stated above that they were domestic partners for six years before they married.  I guess you thought I needed to hear the tawdry take on cohabitation.  Shocker  ...I've actually heard it called that before.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Well thanks....?....for nothing since I'd already stated above that they were domestic partners for six years before they married.  I guess you thought I needed to hear the tawdry take on cohabitation.  Shocker  ...I've actually heard it called that before.



Well, pardon me your highness!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee said:


> You have forgotten to mention James Hewitt with a question mark as to whether he is Harry's father.


Princess Diana had William in 1982 and Harry in 1984. She didn’t even meet James Hewitt until 1986. She was far too in love with Charles to cheat. ( in my opinion ) I believe she went out with other men after she was divorced. Harry looks a lot like Diana’s father. He had red hair. Plus 2 of her cousins had red hair


----------



## bowmore (Mar 8, 2021)

Here is my take:
Charles was a cold fish brought up by a cold father
Diana was nothing more than a "brood mare" to guarantee an heir to the throne.
Piers Morgan is an A$$
There is a cozy relationship between the tabloids and the royal family
Anyone who knows anything about genetics knows that Archie cannot be any darker than his mother
And finally I wish Harry & Meghan a happy marriage and family.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> *How do you know he was "not permitted" do you have some inside information??*


Dana, I was replying to note #233.  Dobie said something about Harry not being permitted until the end of the show, etc.


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Dana, I was replying to note #233.  Dobie said something about Harry not being permitted until the end of the show, etc.


Sorry Sunny 
I guess by now dobielvr has had enough time to think of a good answer


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Speaking as a clinical psychologist, Meghan exhibits none of the symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.



Speaking as a cynical psycho, Meghan exhibits  symptoms of an opportunist

(I really don't give a rat's pooper about any of this.....jus' thought I'd comment) 




Shalimar said:


> Sometimes laying bare one’s soul is about reclaiming one’s truth in order to heal and move forward. Men are permitted to do this also.


So very glad to have permission

No truth to reclaim, however.....its been mine since puberty

(I so love being on ignore)


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> (I so love being on ignore)



Were you wished quite peevishly that you'd find a release from 'your' anger before getting put on ignore?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Were wished quite peevishly that you'd find a release from 'your' anger before getting put on ignore?


She's smarter than that
Just lacking simple logic


She does know, however, when to quit while she's behind


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 8, 2021)

I couldn’t wait to read everyone’s reactions to the interview.  And it amazes me how judgmental we all are, when in fact, no one REALLY KNOWS one darn thing about these people.

I didn’t read, in any of the posts, that someone had tea and crumpets with the Queen every Saturday and that the Queen poured out her heart and soul and told her deepest darkest secrets to this person.

nor did I read in any of the posts that someone knew, on an intimate level, Charles and Dianah and knew, first hand, ALL about their everyday thoughts.

I didn’t read, in any of the posts, anyone who had play dates with William and Kate’s kids, had dinner with them on a regular basis, shared drinks at the pub, and KNEW what their personal thoughts were.

and no one has owned up to actually knowing Harry and Megan. No one has said they went to grade school with Megan, shared sleep overs with her, knew all about her family and the life they had. Nobody said that they were with Harry at the funeral of his mother and talked to him almost everyday. Knew his thoughts, knew what it was like for him to grow up in the palace.

And yet we all seem to know all of them so darn well. I find that amazing and just a little sad. It’s normal, I guess, that we believe all we read in the media and form opinions, but jeez louise!!!! We really need to get a grip on reality!!!!!!!


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> She's smarter than that
> Just lacking simple logic
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you attacking someone who is obviously way ahead of you in intelligence? Also, do you realise you are insulting Durga, a Hindu Goddess. 
Not funny, Parbatty!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> Why are you attacking someone who is obviously way ahead of you in intelligence? Also, do you realise you are insulting Durga, a Hindu Goddess.


Didn't realize you were a disciple 


I'd argue with you, but I'm all outa shits with which to give

....and, darn it, the shit givery is now closed for the evening


----------



## Bee (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee said:


> I certainly won't be watching it, there is more interesting things to watch on television plus I have no time for people that air their dirty linen in public.
> 
> That is me done with this thread now.....( hopefully)


By sheer coincidence last night I watched a programme called....Would I Lie to You........very fitting I thought.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

Well, grahamg..the monarchy WILL come to an end if they all insist on marrying commoners. What is the point of having a 'royal' family if they are not actually royal?
Prince Wiiliam made an excellent choice in his bride, but unless Prince George marries one of the aristocracy, the next generation will not be qualified to call themselves royal at all....and that will be the end.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Just a bit of nitpicking. I know most people say Princess Diana but she never was a princess as such. Formally she was Diana Princess of Wales
> 
> From Wikipedia
> The Princess of Wales is not a princess in her own right. There have been some Princesses of Wales who were addressed as such: for example, Alexandra of Denmark and Mary of Teck were called "Princess Alexandra" and "Princess Victoria Mary", respectively. However, that was because they were already princesses when they married. Diana, Princess of Wales, was commonly called "Princess Diana" following her marriage to the Prince of Wales, but this was incorrect because she was not a princess in her own right.


No, but she was Lady Diana, so she was a girl of high status. Her father was an earl.
Don't try to put Meghan Markle on the same level as our Diana.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> No, but she was Lady Diana, so she was a girl of high status. Her father was an earl.
> Don't try to put Meghan Markle on the same level as our Diana.


I'm fully aware of Lady Diana's background in the nobility. I was merely stating a fact. I quite honestly don't see where you got the idea that I was trying to put Meghan Markle on the same level


----------



## Pam (Mar 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The Queen destroyed Margaret's life by not allowing her to marry Peter Townsend.  She finally grudgingly agreed to a marriage with Tony Armstrong-Jones, which turned out miserable.


Not quite true. The Queen and prime minister Anthony Eden drew up a plan whereby Princess Margaret could have married Townsend, kept her royal title, her civil list allowance, carry on performing public duties etc. She would however have had to renounce her rights of succession to the throne and those of any children she may have. She decided the right of succession was more important to her than Townsend.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2021)

The Danes seem to have no problem with a commoner (and a foreigner) for the Crown Princess of Denmark. Perhaps the English royal gene pool could do with the injection of some new genetic material? Too many of them share the same genes inherited from Queen Victoria.

*Mary, Crown Princess of Denmark, Countess of Monpezat*, R.E. (born *Mary Elizabeth Donaldson* 5 February 1972) is the wife of Frederik, Crown Prince of Denmark. Frederik is the heir apparent to the throne, which means that should Frederik succeed, she will automatically become Queen consort of Denmark.

The couple met at the Slip Inn, a pub in Sydney when the prince was visiting Australia during the 2000 Summer Olympics. Their official engagement in 2003 and their marriage the following year was the subject of extensive attention from Australian and European news media, which portrayed the marriage as a modern "fairytale" romance between a prince and a commoner.[2]

More here: Mary, Crown Princess of Denmark - Wikipedia




upload image free upload


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 9, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Well, grahamg..the monarchy WILL come to an end if they all insist on marrying commoners. What is the point of having a 'royal' family if they are not actually royal?
> Prince Wiiliam made an excellent choice in his bride, but unless Prince George marries one of the aristocracy, the next generation will not be qualified to call themselves royal at all....and that will be the end.


Marrying within such a small clique you get inbreeding, Victoria & Albert were first cousins, they were fortunate in that their offspring didn't suffer the mental health issues of Victoria's grandfather, King George the third. Known as the Mad King who lost America.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Marrying within such a small clique you get inbreeding, Victoria & Albert were first cousins, they were fortunate in that their offspring didn't suffer the mental health issues of Victoria's grandfather, King George the third. Known as the Mad King who lost America.


Many of the British aristocracy are descended from royalty, but that doesn't mean they are related to todays royals.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

Pam said:


> Not quite true. The Queen and prime minister Anthony Eden drew up a plan whereby Princess Margaret could have married Townsend, kept her royal title, her civil list allowance, carry on performing public duties etc. She would however have had to renounce her rights of succession to the throne and those of any children she may have. She decided the right of succession was more important to her than Townsend.


I think this is part of the problem with Prince Harry...he thought he could have it all.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> His mother was greatly loved throughout the world. I personally hope he DOES follow in her footsteps.
> 
> 
> Diana was born of British nobility and grew up close to the royal family on rented property of Queen Elizabeth’s and used to play with Prince Andrew and Prince Edward . She inherited the name Lady Diana Spencer after her father inherited the title Earl Spencer in 1975. Her parents divorced when Diana was young and her father won custody of the children.  She, apparently took the divorce hard.
> ...


She was a bimbo.

On the current pair, to paraphrase the WW II jibe, "Overpaid, over exposed and, thank the Good Lord, over there"!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 9, 2021)

Ceege said:


> Over the years, I've read articles about the emotional abuse that Princess Diana suffered by Charles and the rest of the Royal Family.  So, I wouldn't be surprised if what Meghan and Prince Harry said is true.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not a fan of the Royal family at all.  All that British tax money sent their way so they can live the Royal lifestyle could be much better used on other places....education, medical care, the poor., etc.


Not so.  The pomp and ceremony and "the Royal lifestyle" contributes far more to the economy of the UK than it costs to run.  Estimates vary but suggestions are up to £1.8 Billion ($2 billion) a year  net contribution.  A good proportion of this is from tourism and merchandise.
What about the money needed to maintain presidencies?  How much does the White house and all its staff cost to run?
What about The Élysée Palace in France or the allegedly 8 residences of Vladimir Putin in Russia?  Maybe this money could be used in other places ?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2021)

*Formally she was Diana Princess of Wales*

 The wife of a German usurper, forces on the people of Wales by force of arms.

Don't get me started!


----------



## timoc (Mar 9, 2021)

Harry Hewitt? The likeness is amazing.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Dana, I was replying to note #233.  Dobie said something about Harry not being permitted until the end of the show, etc.


actually tbf to @dobielvr , she was only quoting part of my post, where  I was quoting the media, where they stated Harry only came in at the near end of the interview.. not true it seems he was there for 1/2 of it , but then we are discussing the disingenuous  British press , and I should have known better  to double check my source, as I usually do...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> We really need to get a grip on reality!!!!!!!


*NO!*


----------



## Ceege (Mar 9, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not so.  The pomp and ceremony and "the Royal lifestyle" contributes far more to the economy of the UK than it costs to run.  Estimates vary but suggestions are up to £1.8 Billion ($2 billion) a year  net contribution.  A good proportion of this is from tourism and merchandise.
> What about the money needed to maintain presidencies?  How much does the White house and all its staff cost to run?
> What about The Élysée Palace in France or the allegedly 8 residences of Vladimir Putin in Russia?  Maybe this money could be used in other places ?


I stand corrected.  If this family helps your economy, great.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > *Formally she was Diana Princess of Wales*
> ...


She was not a bimbo, nor was she responsible for the actions of others or your warped perception

Don’t get you started?
I didn’t. You did that all on your own but you can blame it on the Royals if you want . You seem to be quite good at that. Or blame it on me. I couldn’t really give a chit.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> View attachment 153887
> 
> Harry Hewitt? The likeness is amazing.


And so is the likeness to Princess Diana’s father
 
or her cousins
 
I was the only child in my family with reddish hair. That doesn’t mean my mom had an affair.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

I could not care less about the British royals.  We stopped caring before 1776.  . I didn’t watch the interview, don't care much for Oprah either.  An interview by a talk show host, instead of a journalist, is unimpressive.

Like everyone, I saw snippets of the interview on cnn.  What did interest me was that speculation on what color the baby would be was considered racial.  Why?  Everyone speculates on what a baby will look like.  Eye color, hair color, will baby look like mom or dad or uncle bob whose ears stick out.  

It seems to me wondering about what color a bi racial baby will be is as natural as what color eyes will baby have.  I have a granddaughter who is black/white, and she has beautiful skin.  She has speculated on what color her baby would be if she had children, and discussed it with family in a casual conversation.

Seems much ado about nothing, and just a way to get attention and try and shame members of a family you don’t like in an oh too sensitive racial world.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I could not care less about the British royals.  We stopped caring before 1776.  . I didn’t watch the interview, don't care much for Oprah either.  An interview by a talk show host, instead of a journalist, is unimpressive.
> 
> Like everyone, I saw snippets of the interview on cnn.  What did interest me was that speculation on what color the baby would be was considered racial.  Why?  Everyone speculates on what a baby will look like.  Eye color, hair color, will baby look like mom or dad or uncle bob whose ears stick out.
> 
> ...


Agree and you should see what they're posting on one of the rougher bike forums - such things as "I would rather see a tractor grading a driveway." or this . . . . . . . .







Most of the rider comments I've seen about this particular bit of tabloid, gossip crap is that the pair are whoring themselves out to the media. But then, they're not generally the type of folks you'd invite to share crumpets at your tea party.


----------



## timoc (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> View attachment 153887
> 
> Harry Hewitt? The likeness is amazing.


Father and Son??  
*Not just the red hair*, the shape of the forehead, the nose, the shape and way the eyes squint, the smile, the shape of the chin.
Diana confessed to having an affair with James Hewitt. 
DNA test needed to prove otherwise. Harry is the spitting image of Hewitt, moreso than the Spencers.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 9, 2021)

Pepper said:


> *NO!*


Aw...come on...get a grip and a covid vaccine...what could it hurt??? (Besides your arm???)


----------



## rgp (Mar 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I could not care less about the British royals.  We stopped caring before 1776.  . I didn’t watch the interview, don't care much for Oprah either.  An interview by a talk show host, instead of a journalist, is unimpressive.
> 
> Like everyone, I saw snippets of the interview on cnn.  What did interest me was that speculation on what color the baby would be was considered racial.  Why?  Everyone speculates on what a baby will look like.  Eye color, hair color, will baby look like mom or dad or uncle bob whose ears stick out.
> 
> ...




  Not that I care ..... ..... But I think I agree here.


Aneeda72 said:


> I could not care less about the British royals.  We stopped caring before 1776.  . I didn’t watch the interview, don't care much for Oprah either.  An interview by a talk show host, instead of a journalist, is unimpressive.
> 
> Like everyone, I saw snippets of the interview on cnn.  What did interest me was that speculation on what color the baby would be was considered racial.  Why?  Everyone speculates on what a baby will look like.  Eye color, hair color, will baby look like mom or dad or uncle bob whose ears stick out.
> 
> ...


I agree here


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> Father and Son??
> *Not just the red hair*, the shape of the forehead, the nose, the shape and way the eyes squint, the smile, the shape of the chin.
> Diana confessed to having an affair with James Hewitt.
> DNA test needed to prove otherwise. Harry is the spitting image of Hewitt, moreso than the Spencers.


Diana’s affair with James Hewitt which she openly admits carried on for five years - from 1986 to 1991.

According to Diana and Hewitt, they both admit that Harry wasn’t a product of their affair. He says when he met Diana, Harry was a toddler which matches up with that they met in 1986. Maybe Harry is his son but nobody really knows that. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.har...p34748435/who-is-james-hewitt-princess-diana/

Clearly I was wrong about Diana not having affairs before she was divorced but it doesn’t tarnish all the good she did for this world in my eyes.

Also when you look at these two pictures, James Hewitt looks strikingly like Diana’s father.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I couldn’t wait to read everyone’s reactions to the interview.  And it amazes me how judgmental we all are, when in fact, no one REALLY KNOWS one darn thing about these people.
> 
> I didn’t read, in any of the posts, that someone had tea and crumpets with the Queen every Saturday and that the Queen poured out her heart and soul and told her deepest darkest secrets to this person.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not buying what you're selling.  The coziness between the tabloids and the royalty obviously serves to keep both institutions relevant and in business.

If the royal household were not a source of fascination and speculation, do you really think that they'd continue to be financially supported to the tune of £69.4 (nearly USD $100 million) per year and offered special privileges?
https://www.statista.com/chart/18569/total-cost-of-the-uks-royal-family-by-year/

They remain in power, such as it is, at the pleasure of the people. The moment they become irrelevant, uninteresting, and back page news they're done. Nobody knows this better than they.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 9, 2021)

.I don't care what some "Royal" said to somebody about somebody's kid. But I think it's cheeky to go on TV and accuse someone of making racist remarks, but then becoming so magnanimous that you won't say, who that was, protecting them. But of course, condemning everyone in the family of being the racist bastard.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Marrying within such a small clique you get inbreeding, Victoria & Albert were first cousins, they were fortunate in that their offspring didn't suffer the mental health issues of Victoria's grandfather, King George the third. Known as the Mad King who lost America.


Well Catherine has no Royal Blood , she will become our Queen... Both of Princess Anne's children married commoners with no Royal lineage...


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 9, 2021)

I feel sorry for all involved...how sad when so much good could be accomplished


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well Catherine has no Royal Blood , she will become our Queen... Both of Princess Anne's children married commoners with no Royal lineage...


The way I understand history, and I could be wrong, the King appointed earls, and lords, and counts as such from his loyal followers.  But way in the beginning those followers were commoners.  Obviously the first king was a commoner as well.

Then through the ages of kings and queens the children of such had “royal blood” Simply because of their parents.  All the other commoners, now aristocratic people, had children and inherited the titles unless out of favor with the king.  Then they were removed and became commoners again.

It is all so silly to me.  There is nothing special about the royals.  IMO.


----------



## timoc (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Diana’s affair with James Hewitt which she openly admits carried on for five years - from 1986 to 1991.
> 
> According to Diana and Hewitt, they both admit that Harry wasn’t a product of their affair. He says when he met Diana, Harry was a toddler which matches up with that they met in 1986. Maybe Harry is his son but nobody really knows that.
> 
> ...


Keesha, like you, I admired Diana for all her good work, but Charleyboy acted like a rat, and he, absolutely, definitely, I'd bet my house, on him *not *being Harry's dad or possibly even William's.

I do take your point that Harry looks a bit like Diana's dad, well he's bound to, but he looks more, as I said, the spitting image of Hewitt. 

If all those Royals past and present could be DNA tested, there would be more than a few eyebrows raised.

I hope I'm wrong, but I do believe that the Harry and Meghan marriage will falter and end in the not too distant future. They do seem to love the bones of each other, but their worlds and cultures are alien to each other.


----------



## Chet (Mar 9, 2021)

I had recorded the interview and watched the first hour last night. I saw genuineness in Meghan’s personality and facial expressions, especially when seeing the pain in her face when talking about her son concerning skin color after birth, and treatment to be afforded to him as the son of a royal.

I found her relationship with the queen quite lovely. She shared a story of herself and the Queen being chauffeured to an event, and the Queen offering her to come under the blanket she had over her knees for warmth on a cool day. A very warm offer by the Queen… apparently a nice lady.

Digesting it all, I see Meghan the outsider entering the realm of the establishment (the swamp) with mixed acceptance and being unfairly treated by the media (fake news). It sounds familiar.
The other person alluded to whose name will not be mentioned was able to fight back, but Meghan could not. Think about it...they piled on a defenseless woman. Where is the sister hood ladies, or is it just “sistah” hood?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

Okay, so I'm not really paying attention but can't help but glean some of what's happening as it seems to dominating the recent news cycle.
What I like is that queen Piers Morgan stormed of the set in a huff . . .   THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## Lara (Mar 9, 2021)

I didn't watch the interview but did see a few short youtubes that point out the 5 or 10 "big take-aways". I have no reason to disbelieve Meghan and Harry and I think they will be happy for a long time since I watched the sincere joy they shared as they expect a girl to be added soon to their family.

But there is one thing that doesn't quite add up. Their concern and disapproval of the royal family cutting their children out of money to pay for their security....yet if they were that concerned then why have they chosen to live in a sprawling mansion in Monteceito CA? That's where the money is flooding away for the security bill to protect the children. No?


----------



## Ceege (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> Father and Son??
> *Not just the red hair*, the shape of the forehead, the nose, the shape and way the eyes squint, the smile, the shape of the chin.
> Diana confessed to having an affair with James Hewitt.
> DNA test needed to prove otherwise. Harry is the spitting image of Hewitt, moreso than the Spencers.


James Hewitt has responded to rumours that he’s Prince Harry’s dad
https://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/celebrity-news/james-hewitt-prince-harry-real-dad-484220 

Rare photos of Philip show uncanny resemblance to Harry
https://www.newidea.com.au/prince-philip-prince-harry-identical-pictures via @@NewIdeamagazine


----------



## timoc (Mar 9, 2021)

Ceege said:


> James Hewitt has responded to rumours that he’s Prince Harry’s dad
> https://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/celebrity-news/james-hewitt-prince-harry-real-dad-484220
> 
> Rare photos of Philip show uncanny resemblance to Harry
> https://www.newidea.com.au/prince-philip-prince-harry-identical-pictures via @@NewIdeamagazine


I strongly believe Hewitt has been 'leaned on' by the establishment to deny Harry to save face for Charles - For me, Jimmy Hewitt is Harry's Dad, 100% and a bit more too. 

Prince Phillip with the same beard? Similar, but not convincing.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> Keesha, like you, I admired Diana for all her good work, but Charleyboy acted like a rat, and he, absolutely, definitely, I'd bet my house, on him *not *being Harry's dad or possibly even William's.
> 
> I do take your point that Harry looks a bit like Diana's dad, well he's bound to, but he looks more, as I said, the spitting image of Hewitt.
> 
> ...


Fair enough! I was never fond of Charles either but I won’t share my opinions on how I feel about him. Perhaps both of the heirs Charles and Diana raised weren’t technically from Royalty at all but this is where real life stepped in as opposed to the pretentiousness that the Royals personify.

In my opinion, Diana was basically used as a surrogate mother to bear children who were Royalty appropriate from a man who was in love with another woman and once Diana fully realized this, it was clear from her behaviour that she wasn’t accepting it. She was brave enough to let the world know that she wasn’t going to be shaped into the pretentiousness that came with being part of the Royal family and she did it as graciously as she could. Basically she shook this family up by breaking tradition and doing things her way.

Since the Royals depend on the media and tabloids, I’m sure much of what happens behind closed doors, stayed behind closed doors and had for decades until modern technology. Now with everyone having their own cameras and internet, they no longer have the privacy they once had and no amount of money or Royalty will change that. If Diana’s children aren’t actually conceived by Charles, this could be the beginning of the end of the monarchy.

Since the British Monarchy are basically a privileged white family perhaps many of their British supporters preferred it that way so when Meghan married into this family, this may have caused a huge shift in the support they had. From the response of the tabloids, it certainly appears that way.

Meghan, being an independent woman, a divorcee as well as a fairly well known actress, was accepted into this family but not in the traditional sense. In fact Harry and Meghan broke many of the traditions of the Royal Family.

They show displays of affection publicly. Meghan broke royal protocol by joining in the queens festivities at her private estate; something thats never been done before. This was reserved exclusively for the men only. Meghan was the first  mixed race divorcee to marry into the royal family making it the first time a royal member has had a church wedding with a divorced woman. They had a modern wedding with multicultural elements to it like a gospel choir and African American bishop. She had bridesmaids and pageboys who weren’t from royalty as well as star guests including Oprah. Meghan entered the chapel alone and was walked down the isle by Prince Charles. Their wedding cake wasn’t the traditional fruitcake they exchanged wedding rings which isn’t traditional.  Apparently the wedding cost $32 million. Correction: $45 million.

A royal photographer stated that Meghan and Harry are the most affectionate couple he has ever photographed. They are certainly more vocal than most other royal couples, which clearly had its good points and bad ones but Harry has always supported his wife. When the press started harassing Meghan, Harry issued a statement through Kensington Palace. While the rest of the Royals avoid politics , Meghan has made statements with the MeToo Movement as well as women’s rights on abortion. They are often informally engaged with fans. Something only Diana did.

Meghan also signed a 10 year olds autograph book with a heart and a smiley face; something the Royals don’t allow since autographs can be forged. She also had a baby shower which cost $200,000. Once the baby was born they didn’t release official merchandise to celebrate the birth of the baby as they figured it was too materialistic. They also skipped the Lindo Wing traditional photo op and instead hosted a photo at Windsor Palace two days later.

And finally in 2020 they stepped down as senior Royals and became financially independent which shocked the world. They stayed in Vancouver, Canada for a while and then moved to California where they live now.

Most of the British monarchy’s wealth is derived from inherited lands and investments as well as British tax payers through a sovereign grant issued by the treasury , as well the social media. Since a big portion of their money comes from social media, then making the people happy becomes an important part of being a royal member.

It’s clear that these two lived lavishly while breaking many royal traditions but we don’t know the backlash they may have received from outside sources or within the royal family.
Will these two survive public scrutiny since the much publicized Oprah interview or will they receive more backlash than they expected?

It does appear, that the couple were warmly accepted by the Royal family so what went wrong? It’s also clear that there was a lot of public disapproval of Meghan being mixed race; something many don’t wish to accept or admit. Were too many royal traditions broken too often? Were they too outspoken? Was organizing an interview with Oprah a smart move on their part or was it the straw that broke the camels back? How will the Royal family respond to allegations of prejudism? Will the Royal monarchy survive in a world full of modern technology?

Who knows? I certainly do however , wish them well. They seem to be genuinely in love .


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not so.  The pomp and ceremony and "the Royal lifestyle" contributes far more to the economy of the UK than it costs to run.  Estimates vary but suggestions are up to £1.8 Billion ($2 billion) a year  net contribution.  A good proportion of this is from tourism and merchandise.
> What about the money needed to maintain presidencies?  How much does the White house and all its staff cost to run?
> What about The Élysée Palace in France or the allegedly 8 residences of Vladimir Putin in Russia?  Maybe this money could be used in other places ?


There's plenty of grumbling about the money spent to maintain presidential lifestyles in the U.S.   But no matter how much furniture they restore in the White House, no matter how many fancy dinners, golf tournaments, floral displays, concerts, etc. are paid for by the American taxpayers, I suspect it's a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of maintaining all those palaces and their huge, formally attired staffs.


----------



## timoc (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Fair enough! I was never fond of Charles either but I won’t share my opinions on how I feel about him. Perhaps both of the heirs Charles and Diana raised weren’t technically from Royalty at all but this is where real life stepped in as opposed to the pompous, pretentiousness that the Royals personify.
> 
> In my opinion, Diana was basically used as a surrogate mother to bear children who were Royalty appropriate from a man who was in love with another woman and once Diana fully realized this, it was clear from her behaviour that she wasn’t accepting it. She was brave enough to let the world know that she wasn’t going to be shaped into the pretentiousness that came with being part of the Royal family and she did it as graciously as she could. Basically she shook this family up by breaking tradition and doing things her way.
> 
> ...


That took some research, Keesha, well done. I had two cups of tea and two chocolate eclairs while I wiggled my toes as I read your post.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)

Good grief, the fallout is getting crazy!

Piers Morgan from Good Morning Britain got into his usual rant but the weatherman (I think) told him off for his constant trashing of Meghan.... Piers got up and walked off the set. He is no longer with ITV.

I'm becoming more and more amazed by how much attention this is getting from all over the world.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2021)

Good. There should be a lot less ranting on TV. And on radio.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

timoc said:


> That took some research, Keesha, well done. I had two cups of tea and two chocolate eclairs while I wiggled my toes as I read your post.


Thank you. Chocolate Eclairs!!! ( oh drool )
I’m jealous!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2021)

Dana said:


> Why are you attacking someone who is obviously way ahead of you in intelligence? Also, do you realise you are insulting Durga, a Hindu Goddess.
> Not funny, Parbatty!


Attacking Gary O's intelligence?  UH UH!  That's not gonna wash!   How do you know she is "obviously higher in intelligence" than Gary O?
and what is a parbatty?
Why don't you start a thread telling us about Durga?  But, Please refrain from insulting Gary O.  He's a good man!


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Attacking Gary O's intelligence?  UH UH!  That's not gonna wash!   How do you know she is "obviously higher in intelligence" than Gary O?
> and what is a parbatty?
> Why don't you start a thread telling us about Durga?  But, Please refrain from insulting Gary O.  He's a good man!


Perhaps the cap fits you too...then draw the strings


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Good grief, the fallout is getting crazy!
> 
> Piers Morgan from Good Morning Britain got into his usual rant but the weatherman (I think) told him off for his constant trashing of Meghan.... Piers got up and walked off the set. He is no longer with ITV.
> 
> I'm becoming more and more amazed by how much attention this is getting from all over the world.



_Piers Morgan was friends with Meghan...she dumped him...he couldn't handle it...poor man!_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Piers Morgan was friends with Meghan...she dumped him...he couldn't handle it...poor man!_


actually she ghosted him, as she had many of her 'friends'...


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> actually she ghosted him, as she had many of her 'friends'...


_What do you  mean? As far as I know, she totally ignored him and that got his goat!_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

She was Piers buddy until she met Harry... then she suddenly stopped returning his calls ( ghosting)....


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

****Recent statement issued by the Queen...

Harry and the former Meghan Markle discussed at length their contentious relationship with the royal family in the two-hour interview broadcast in the U.S. on Sunday evening, and in Great Britain the following night.

The statement "issued by Buckingham Palace on behalf of Her Majesty the Queen" read in its entirety:
_
"The whole family is saddened to learn the full extent of how challenging the last few years have been for Harry and Meghan.

"The issues raised, particularly that of race, are concerning. While some recollections may vary, they are taken very seriously and will be addressed by the family privately.

"Harry, Meghan and Archie will always be much loved family members."_

In the interview, Meghan said the royal family declined to make the couple's son, Archie, a prince or to offer him the protection that would come with that title. She also said someone in the family expressed concern to Harry about what the baby's skin color would be. Meghan has a Black mother and white father. Harry declined to say who had expressed those concerns, but he has said it was neither his grandfather Prince Philip nor the Queen.

*******


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> She was Piers buddy until she met Harry... then she suddenly stopped returning his calls ( ghosting)....


I_ know Holly, but after the so called friendship ended, Meghan has, as far as I know, never said a nasty word about him. However, he keeps bashing her, even his assistant news anchor loses patience with him._


----------



## jerry old (Mar 9, 2021)

i continue to seek  a royal flush, the guys you'll are talking about lost any blushing long ago-or is that two different topics?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

Dana said:


> I_ know Holly, but after the so called friendship ended, Meghan has, as far as I know, never said a nasty word about him. However, he keeps bashing her, even his assistant news anchor loses patience with him._


yes I can't deny that ..he definitely has taken it too far, almost like a lover spurned...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

_Under protocols established by George V in letters patent more than 100 years ago in 1917, the children and grandchildren of a sovereign have the automatic right to the title HRH and prince or princess.
At the time Archie was born, he was the great-grandchild of a sovereign, not a grandchild.
George V’s declaration sets out: “The grandchildren of the sons of any such sovereign in the direct male line (save only the eldest living son of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales) shall have and enjoy in all occasions the style and title enjoyed by the children of dukes of this realm.”
As such, Archie will be entitled to the titles when Prince Charles accedes the throne.
George V’s declaration means that only Prince George, as a great-grandson of the monarch down the direct line of succession to the throne, was originally entitled to be a prince, as he is the eldest son of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales.
The Queen did step in ahead of George’s birth to issue letters patent to ensure the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge’s children would have the titles of prince and princess.
But they are children of the future monarch, whereas Archie is not. His father, Harry, is sixth in line to the throne, and will move down the line of succession if William and Kate have more children, and as George, Charlotte and Louis have children of their own.
_
​


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _Under protocols established by George V in letters patent more than 100 years ago in 1917, the children and grandchildren of a sovereign have the automatic right to the title HRH and prince or princess.
> At the time Archie was born, he was the great-grandchild of a sovereign, not a grandchild.
> George V’s declaration sets out: “The grandchildren of the sons of any such sovereign in the direct male line (save only the eldest living son of the eldest son of the Prince of Wales) shall have and enjoy in all occasions the style and title enjoyed by the children of dukes of this realm.”
> As such, Archie will be entitled to the titles when Prince Charles accedes the throne.
> ...


Thank you for that clarification.  Royal protocols are obviously very complicated.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for that clarification.  Royal protocols are obviously very complicated.


This is why the Royal Family are run by 'the firm'..or 'grey suits' as Diana called them ... even the royals family don't know the rules and regs, there's far too many


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

_Time for one of Her Majesty's favourite songs....enjoy._..


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> And so is the likeness to Princess Diana’s father
> View attachment 153896 View attachment 153897
> or her cousins
> View attachment 153898 View attachment 153899
> I was the only child in my family with reddish hair. That doesn’t mean my mom had an affair.


Look closely front faced at Harry.  His eyes, smile and ears are Charles out and out.  His red hair comes from his Mom's side.  Her brother is a red head.  I think it is terrible that people claim he has a different father than William.  Diana didn't even know Hewitt when she was pregnant withHarry.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Look closely front faced at Harry.  His eyes, smile and ears are Charles out and out.  His red hair comes from his Mom's side.  Her brother is a red head.  I think it is terrible that people claim he has a different father than William.  Diana didn't even know Hewitt when she was pregnant withHarry.


I agree with you but people will draw the conclusions they want to believe. My husband said there are people who hate Mother Teresa. Crazy ! Then again, human beings are complex creatures including me.


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Look closely front faced at Harry.  His eyes, smile and ears are Charles out and out.  His red hair comes from his Mom's side.  Her brother is a red head.  I think it is terrible that people claim he has a different father than William.  Diana didn't even know Hewitt when she was pregnant withHarry.


_Harry was born on  15 September 1984... Diana's love affair with James Hewitt started 1986 to 1991. However that is of no importance to people who like a juicy bit of scandal_.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 9, 2021)

I know Keesha.  A friend of mine who is from England insists Harry is Hewitt's son.  I asked him if he was  there at the conception.  He didn't answer me.  

Are we ever complex.  Did you know that we have tons of atoms that mean nothing at all?  Just taking up space.


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

_Princess Diana's sister lives in Australia...I didn't actually get to meet her, but saw her at a fundraiser. Her hair is Red!!!

Diana's ancester was called the "*Red Earl"* because of the colour of his hair and beard._


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I know Keesha.  A friend of mine who is from England insists Harry is Hewitt's son.  I asked him if he was  there at the conception.  He didn't answer me.
> 
> Are we ever complex.  Did you know that we have tons of atoms that mean nothing at all?  Just taking up space.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I wasn’t the one who mentioned whether she was married or not nor was it my main point. My main point being that Charles married Diana while being in love with another woman. Why did he not marry her and save the heartbreak.
> And I know this thread isn’t about Diana but since she got such a bad rap, I assumed these two may have too. I’m ok with being wrong though. I have a tendency to think emotionally instead of logically when I hear people talk about suicide so I’m obviously biased.


For some reason or other, one of my news apps lists articles about the royals daily. I decided to just keep getting those feeds. I read that Charles told Diana on their wedding night (or honeymoon) that he was in love with Camilla. Who the hell does that?! I think it's cruel to say the least. I have no respect for that man.

As for the OP, I didn't watch the interview because I'm not sure yet where (or if) I'll be able to stream it. I did see an excerpt on World News Tonight where Megan mentioned there was a discussion (neither she or Harry would say who) in which the question or concern was posed to Harry as to what color (eg: how dark) the baby would be! Seriously!?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> For some reason or other, one of my news apps lists articles about the royals daily. I decided to just keep getting those feeds. I read that Charles told Diana on their wedding night (or honeymoon) that he was in love with Camilla. Who the hell does that?! I think it's cruel to say the least. I have no respect for that man.
> 
> As for the OP, I didn't watch the interview because I'm not sure yet where (or if) I'll be able to stream it. I did see an excerpt on World News Tonight where Megan mentioned there was a discussion (neither she or Harry would say who) in which the question or concern was posed to Harry as to what color (eg: how dark) the baby would be! Seriously!?


It wouldn’t surprise me in the least. You’ve gotta read this. It’s mind blowing. I’m disliking this man the more I learn about him. It’s no wonder Diana was so frustrated and depressed. Apparently their honeymoon was a nightmare. He kept calling Camilla  and she sent him cufflinks with her initials on them which he wore everyday and saw nothing wrong with it. Yes, who does that?
A ****ing insensitive jerk does that.
https://www.rd.com/list/didnt-know-prince-charles-princess-dianas-honeymoon/
The colour of Megan’s baby I really can’t comment on since I don’t know the context it was stated in and apparently nobody does. Neither one would say. That’s still a mystery however when I watched ‘The Social’ today, it was noted that there will be an official investigation into prejudism and the Queen has already addressed the public about it. Who is investigating it, I have no idea.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s still a mystery however when I watched ‘The Social’ today, it was noted that there will be an official investigation into prejudism and the Queen has already addressed the public about it.


What good becomes of the investigation when the Queen says the results (findings) would remain private?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> What good becomes of the investigation when the Queen says the results (findings) would remain private?


Well! We’ll have to find out. I don’t know what will happen and neither does anyone else, nor do we know for sure that the Queen has that option. Is she above the law? These are things I have no idea about. Note: I believe an investigation made will be an inside investigation.


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

Just having a chat with one of my relatives in London. She feels there are two possibilities for the owner of the racist remark concerning Meghan's unborn child. Either Prince William or the rogue prince Andrew. I am praying it is not Wills...this would certainly bring the monarchy down. Please do not let it be his brother.


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Well! We’ll have to find out. I don’t know what will happen and neither does anyone else, nor do we know for sure that the Queen has that option. Is she above the law? These are things I have no idea about.


_The Queen can't be arrested or be the subject of civil and criminal proceedings, meaning she is effectively exempt from the law._


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Dana said:


> _The Queen can't be arrested or be the subject of civil and criminal proceedings, meaning she is effectively exempt from the law._


That’s not what I meant. I meant, if there’s an investigation by the police, is she allowed to say she doesn’t want it disclosed to the general public. I can understand that she’d be exempt but there’s more than ‘her’ in the royal family and I doubt very much that she had anything to do with saying anything about the colour of Meghans baby. She seems to have far too much class and manners to stoop so low.


----------



## Dana (Mar 9, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s not what I meant. I meant, if there’s an investigation by the police, is she allowed to say she doesn’t want it disclosed to the general public. I can understand that she’d be exempt but there’s more than ‘her’ in the royal family and I doubt very much that she had anything to do with saying anything about the colour of Meghans baby. She seems to have far too much class and manners to stoop so low.


_Yes, she can say that because technically it is a family matter and also the Queen has sovereign immunity and no crime was committed._


----------



## Keesha (Mar 9, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Yes, she can say that because technically it is a family matter and also the Queen has sovereign immunity and no crime was committed._


Ok ! I guess it will be a complete waste of time then. It doesn’t really make sense that an investigation would even take place. If insulting people was a crime , half the world would be arrested. Plus I didn’t say I agreed with this.
I merely stated what I heard on a television program. I also don’t understand what type of investigation is taking place. I’m not sure why you’re asking me all these questions. I don’t know any of the answers.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 9, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Well, grahamg..the monarchy WILL come to an end if they all insist on marrying commoners. What is the point of having a 'royal' family if they are not actually royal?
> Prince Wiiliam made an excellent choice in his bride, but unless Prince George marries one of the aristocracy, the next generation will not be qualified to call themselves royals.


I don't share your fear about the princes marrying commoners bringing about the end of the monarchy, (they both did I believe, though Kate being a very long term girlfriend of Prince William, got herself a very thorough grounding as to what she should have to face so far as the scrutiny, "you remember those reports of her being photographed on a beach in France by a reporter with a telephoto lens camera"?).
However, survival of the monarchy can be questioned for other reasons, perhaps when the current generation are gone, and those of us who understood the importance of the royalty fifty years ago, or even more so to my fathers generation, and during WWII, when we're all gone it may come to an end perhaps, if people here want a republic and a president(?).


----------



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2021)

Have the words read by an English actress and it could be the whining Diana interview all over again.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> Just having a chat with one of my relatives in London. She feels there are two possibilities for the owner of the racist remark concerning Meghan's unborn child. Either Prince William or the rogue prince Andrew. I am praying it is not Wills...this would certainly bring the monarchy down. Please do not let it be his brother.


It's perfectly normal when someone is pregnant to speculate what the baby will look like and take after. I don't doubt that someone said, 'I wonder if it will have red hair?'. In this particular case, it would also be normal to wonder about the colour of the child's skin. 
Nothing racist about it at all.


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

.
_Great news...over 41,000 members of the British public have made complaints about Piers Morgan and his constant hammering of Meghan.

Ás a result, ITV has accepted his resignation_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> _Great news...over 41,000 members of the British public have made complaints about Piers Morgan and his constant hammering of Meghan.
> 
> Ás a result, ITV has accepted his resignation_


In all fairness, lots of people hate Piers Morgan, and him having an argument on live TV with the weatherman about Markle.. was exactly the reason they needed, doesn't mean they support Meghan


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> It's perfectly normal when someone is pregnant to speculate what the baby will look like and take after. I don't doubt that someone said, 'I wonder if it will have red hair?'. In this particular case, it would also be normal to wonder about the colour of the child's skin.
> Nothing racist about it at all.


_That's a matter of opinion ladies!_


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Look closely front faced at Harry.  His eyes, smile and ears are Charles out and out.  His red hair comes from his Mom's side.  Her brother is a red head.  I think it is terrible that people claim he has a different father than William.  Diana didn't even know Hewitt when she was pregnant withHarry.


Yeah. Those ears for sure. Good point. Those are not Hewitts ears. They are identical to Charles.
A lot of judgmental haters in this thread. Then again it’s ‘current affairs’ so shouldn’t be surprised. 


Dana said:


> .
> _Great news...over 41,000 members of the British public have made complaints about Piers Morgan and his constant hammering of Meghan.
> 
> Ás a result, ITV has accepted his resignation_


Good grief! He should resign. Never did like that guy. 
Hes also very mean spirited.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Hahahahaha Bee!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

If you look at portraits of King Henry V111, I think Prince Harry shows a strong resemblance to him. He also seems to have inherited his petty, vindictive character.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

I think there is enough bile in this thread to choke an elephant.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah! Heaven forbid if you actually like any of the Royals. The Brit clan will crucify you.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yeah! Heaven forbid if you actually like any of the Royals. The Brit clan will crucify you.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> If you look at portraits of King Henry V111, I think Prince Harry shows a strong resemblance to him. He also seems to have inherited his petty, vindictive character.



I don't see any physical resemblance at all, but that's a matter of opinion. What I'm curious about is why you say he is petty and vindictive. I don't know enough about the British royals to know what you are referring to; could you give some examples?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't see any physical resemblance at all, but that's a matter of opinion. What I'm curious about is why you say he is petty and vindictive. I don't know enough about the British royals to know what you are referring to; could you give some examples?


You don't think the way he's behaving now is not petty and vindictive? He needs a kick up the bum and made to face up to the reality of his behaviour.


----------



## Remy (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm 1/2 through the interview. Right before Harry joins.

Meghan stated one of the reasons she wanted to do the interview was to focus on mental health issues in general. But that's not what is being focused on, in fact I don't hear it mentioned at all. I'm actually surprised how much attention this is still getting on U.S. news.

Meghan is a (former) actress. That in no way means she's acting in this interview. I don't hear that said about other actors who are involved in other endeavors.

I was also jealous they have pet chickens. I wanted them when I owned a house but with my nasty neighbors I would not have felt they were safe. My cats are strictly indoors.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> I'm 1/2 through the interview. Right before Harry joins.
> 
> Meghan stated one of the reasons she wanted to do the interview was to focus on mental health issues in general. But that's not what is being focused on, in fact I don't hear it mentioned at all. I'm actually surprised how much attention this is still getting on U.S. news.
> 
> ...


She spoke at some length about having suicidal thoughts and being not permitted to get mental health help.


----------



## Remy (Mar 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> She spoke at some length about having suicidal thoughts and being not permitted to get mental health help.


Yes she did. But that's really not what U.S. media seems to be focusing on.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

The media are always going to focus on what sells.  Maybe mental health issues are not as interesting to the general public as sleazy gossip, accusations of racism within the royal family, etc.

If Meghan is interested in focusing public awareness about mental health issues, she is in a good position to start a foundation, or give her support to the ones that already exist. So is Oprah, for that matter.

But since her problem was apparently being "permitted" to get mental health help when she desperately needed it (and feeling suicidal is pretty desperate), that is an ugly stain on "the firm" or whatever the name is for the institutional protection of the _appearance _of the royal family. Maybe it's time to let go of Queen Victoria, already?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> She spoke at some length about having suicidal thoughts and being not permitted to get mental health help.


she managed to get _herself_ a doctor for the baby's birth..apparently... and  despite being head of a mental health foundation along with William and Catherine before they did a runner, she didn't know she could seek her own help....  another hole in the narrative  and straight out of the Diana Interview where she said she tried to kill herself while she was carrying William


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> she managed to get _herself_ a doctor for the baby's birth..apparently... and  despite being head of a mental health foundation along with William and Catherine before they did a runner, she didn't know she could seek her own help....  another hole in the narrative  and straight out of the Diana Interview where she said she tried to kill herself while she was carrying William


I didn't know that about Diana.  As for MM not seeking help on her own, I did wonder about that.  

Her "I never Googled him, royalty, or myself" statements seemed very disingenuous. (Her explanation for why she didn't realize how much freedom she'd be giving up.) As a blogger and social media influencer, internet search engines had to be one of her frequent tools. 

Why not just say, "It's one thing to see it from across an ocean or read about it, and quite another to live with it." That would have been far more believable.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

People do not always think clearly,  when they are in love, and particularly when they are experiencing mental health problems.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yeah! Heaven forbid if you actually like any of the Royals. The Brit clan will crucify you.


Not at all.  We simply don't like the same ones as you!

Anne is a lovely lady, so is Sophie Wessex.  Catherine is a delight as is Camilla, Sarah Ferguson less so.

Even Beatrice and Eugenie are are breath of fresh air, and you need to hear them cut  their male cousins down to size!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

This was the lead story today on Yahoo.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/meghan-markle-mental-health-202357785.html


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This was the lead story today on Yahoo.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/meghan-markle-mental-health-202357785.html


..and while supposedly feeling thoughts of suicide, she managed one month later to fly _alone_ to a Baby Shower, and several parties in the USA...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

Depression is like being on a roller coaster ride, and suicidal thoughts don't just "go away". I know of which I speak .. been there.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Depression is like being on a roller coaster ride, and suicidal thoughts don't just "go away". I know of which I speak .. been there.


  Me too.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Depression is like being on a roller coaster ride, and suicidal thoughts don't just "go away". I know of which I speak .. been there.


yes many people have.. and if you're in the depth of suicidal thoughts particularly while carrying a baby no-one is going to allow you to travel across the ocean on your own


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Me too.


Me three. Depression has never really been socially acceptable so many people hide it. 
Most people don’t tell all their friends and family they are suicidal. Also I don’t think most people can tell when someone’s in a suicidal situation which is why so many people are surprised when they lose friends or family from suicide.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes many people have.. and if you're in the depth of suicidal thoughts particularly while carrying a baby no-one is going to allow you to travel across the ocean on your own


If only she and her husband knew of it, perhaps they both thought it would do her good to make the trip.

Interesting thread. Surprised at some of the comments. I'm not staying around to argue though.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> If only she and her husband knew of it, perhaps they both thought it would do her good to make the trip.
> 
> Interesting thread. Surprised at some of the comments. I'm not staying around to argue though.


..but they did know..she said that  at the Opera she was a mess, she was in serious depression, .. but that was a whole month before she flew to the US alone to party....if she had been suffering from any kind of depression, Harry would have ensured she had someone with her even if he couldn't go himself. Remember he wanted everything about meghan to be different than his mother, there's no chance he wouldn't have called a specialist in or at the very least had her accompanied by a friend if not him , she was carrying his child after all .. in his own words ''What Meghan wants Meghan gets'' ...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 10, 2021)

I just read CBS is going to re broadcast this special again on Fri at 8pm
Why,I guess the network is hoping for better ratings than 17 million the 1st time it aired,enough already!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m also very surprised by some of the comments on this thread. Shockingly so.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

I think it is very difficult for outsiders to accurately gauge how a pregnant woman with depression and suicidal ideation would act, or accurately predict what her husband might do under various circumstances. Both would be under pressure, both would have their thought processes affected.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I think it is very difficult for outsiders to accurately gauge how a pregnant woman with depression and suicidal ideation would act, or accurately predict what her husband might do under various circumstances. Both would be under pressure, both would have their thought processes affected.


But apparently some outsiders know EXACTLY how the pregnant woman would have acted if she were suicidal including her husband.
If suicidal tendencies are so predictable then why are most people in the world surprised when they lose a loved one to suicide and if they don’t commit suicide should we automatically assume they were FAKING It? 



Unbelievable!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> But apparently some outsiders know EXACTLY how the pregnant woman would have acted if she were suicidal including her husband.
> If suicidal tendencies are so predictable then why are most people in the world surprised when they lose a loved one to suicide and if they don’t commit suicide should we automatically assume they were FAKING It?
> 
> 
> ...


My family had no idea. They were shocked when I admitted myself to the psych ward. I've suffered from depression for most of my life. Nobody knew.

Meghan has my empathy.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My family had no idea. They were shocked when I admitted myself to the psych ward. I've suffered from depression for most of my life. Nobody knew.


I'm sorry that happened to you.My mother suffered serious depression and took her own life ... but the point I'm making is that Meghan was already head of a Mental health foundation, she knew where to go for help if she needed it, she said Harry knew.. there's no way he would have allowed her to travel on her own if that were true.

She took that narrative straight from the Diana interview... ... 

Another  thing which has come to light is that MM said she knew next to nothing about Harry or Diana ... if anything, ...yet her best childhood friend, said Meghan  couldn't get enough about Diana , she had a bookcase full of books about her.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> But apparently some outsiders know EXACTLY how the pregnant woman would have acted if she were suicidal including her husband.
> If suicidal tendencies are so predictable then why are most people in the world surprised when they lose a loved one to suicide and if they don’t commit suicide should we automatically assume they were FAKING It?
> 
> 
> ...


  I hear you.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My family had no idea. They were shocked when I admitted myself to the psych ward. I've suffered from depression for most of my life. Nobody knew.
> 
> Meghan has my empathy.


   Hugs. She has mine also.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

When one is suffering from depression, logical thinking isn't always there. I always knew there were numbers to call for help. I did call one, once. It didn't help me.

I understand other's feelings about Meghan. She isn't a perfect human being .. but, I wish the best for her in receiving the help she needs with depression. What they do in their private life doesn't affect me, personally. I can't feel the hatred that some do.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

See this yet?  ... Oprah's latest interview  ....  You might enjoy this one!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> When one is suffering from depression, logical thinking isn't always there. I always knew there were numbers to call for help. I did call one, once. It didn't help me.


I understand that Pinky, I watched my mother for years as I grew up.. I saw my sister take a heroin and pethadine overdose of prescription pills due to depression .. but you're missing my point . Harry_ Knew_..according to megahn.. so he would not have left her without help of some type.. and certainly not let her travel alone suffering from serious depression where she wanted to kill herself...


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My family had no idea. They were shocked when I admitted myself to the psych ward. I've suffered from depression for most of my life. Nobody knew.
> 
> Meghan has my empathy.


NOBODY knows for certain how another feels, including family and close friends which is why suicide is so surprising. Most people have no idea since we’ve learned to hide it so well.

We don’t want to be a burden to others of how dark our reality has become and we start thinking they’d be best off without us.

I’ve had to deal with depression my whole life also. Even attempting to talk about it often is responded with comments of wanting a ‘pity party.’ We are considered weak if we can’t handle it. But what is IT?

My husband had no idea I was suicidal until he found my book ‘final exist’ in a closet I had hidden. Luckily he found it when he did.

Sometimes the behaviour of those who have made the decision to take their own life can suddenly takes an upswing since they’ve made a decision or found a solution.

I’m shocked and disappointed that members here would suggest someone was faking being suicidal. Depression doesn’t care how rich or poor we are. It can affect anyone 

It’s instinctive to hide it for so many reasons.

I’m sorry you have had to deal with this Pinky and Shalimar. Thank you for being brave enough to share your feelings and experiences with us. It takes a certain kind of inner strength to share this type of thing.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=why+...hers&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari

I can’t relate to the hatred either.


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> she managed to get _herself_ a doctor for the baby's birth..apparently... and  despite being head of a mental health foundation along with William and Catherine before they did a runner, she didn't know she could seek her own help....  another hole in the narrative  and straight out of the Diana Interview where she said she tried to kill herself while she was carrying William



_Obviously, you have absolutely no idea of the protocols involved. Meghan could not take herself off to a doctor about a mental health issue. It not that simple!!!!!_


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> she managed to get _herself_ a doctor for the baby's birth..apparently... and  despite being head of a mental health foundation along with William and Catherine before they did a runner, she didn't know she could seek her own help....  another hole in the narrative  and straight out of the Diana Interview where she said she tried to kill herself while she was carrying William



_Getting a doctor for the baby's birth is a far cry from being able to seek mental health help outside of the Royal protocols. You have no idea!!!!!_


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ..and while supposedly feeling thoughts of suicide, she managed one month later to fly _alone_ to a Baby Shower, and several parties in the USA...


_Again, you have no idea....people suffering from clinical depression will do anything to get away from the situationm they are in. It is called seeking respite!!!_


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes many people have.. and if you're in the depth of suicidal thoughts particularly while carrying a baby no-one is going to allow you to travel across the ocean on your own



_No one knew at the time, she was having suicidal thoughts!_


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ..but they did know..she said that  at the Opera she was a mess, she was in serious depression, .. but that was a whole month before she flew to the US alone to party....if she had been suffering from any kind of depression, Harry would have ensured she had someone with her even if he couldn't go himself. Remember he wanted everything about meghan to be different than his mother, there's no chance he wouldn't have called a specialist in or at the very least had her accompanied by a friend if not him , she was carrying his child after all .. in his own words ''What Meghan wants Meghan gets'' ...



Have you ever heard of carrying on with your duties despite what going on inside ? People do that you know regardless of whether they are royal or not. Meghan is a professional...


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> When one is suffering from depression, logical thinking isn't always there. I always knew there were numbers to call for help. I did call one, once. It didn't help me.
> 
> I understand other's feelings about Meghan. She isn't a perfect human being .. but, I wish the best for her in receiving the help she needs with depression. What they do in their private life doesn't affect me, personally. I can't feel the hatred that some do.



_Absolutely spot on!_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Obviously, you have absolutely no idea of the protocols involved. Meghan could not take herself off to a doctor about a mental health issue. It not that simple!!!!!_


she was the head of a mental Health foundation alonside Harry !! her own mother has worked in Social work with people who have mental health issues, are you saying she couldn't tell her own mother ?


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I understand that Pinky, I watched my mother for years as I grew up.. I saw my sister take a heroin and pethadine overdose of prescription pills due to depression .. but you're missing my point . Harry_ Knew_..according to megahn.. so he would not have left her without help of some type.. and certainly not let her travel alone suffering from serious depression where she wanted to kill herself...



_Harry was there for her...he removed her from the situation that was causing her pain. He did the right thing!_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Some depressed/suicidal people are able to compartmentalise enough to function, for awhile. But the greater the emotional straightjacket, the greater the blowout when everything finally comes undone. Had Meghan not been able to change her circumstances, I dread to think what might of happened.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> Have you ever heard of carrying on with your duties despite what going on inside ? People do that you know regardless of whether they are royal or not. *Meghan is a professional...*


A professional at what?..being a  Z movie actress, a Bag girl on a TV quiz show ?... a B actress on a TV show hardly anyone had ever heard of... a Bully, quoted and complained about as far back as 2018 within the Royal family?

A woman who ghosted her own father as soon as there was no more need for him ?

A professional at not having any friends she could invite to the wedding aside from  a Tennis star and a TV host she'd only met twice.. ?

She's certainly a professional at pulling the wool,over certain peoples eyes there's no question about that!!


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> she was the head of a mental Health foundation alonside Harry !! her own mother has worked in Social work with people who have mental health issues, are you saying she couldn't tell her own mother ?


_I am sure she did...that is perhaps the reason why she left the situation that was causing more such pain. I am sure her mother and Harry thought under the circumstances, that was the best course of action._


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Some depressed/suicidal people are able to compartmentalise enough to function, for awhile. But the greater the emotional straightjacket, the greater the blowout when everything finally comes undone.


_Absoloutely correct Shalimar._


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> A professional at what?..being a  Z movie actress, a Bag girl on a TV quiz show ?... a B actress on a TV show hardly anyone had ever heard of... a Bully, quoted and complained about as far back as 2018 within the Royal family?
> 
> A woman who ghosted her own father as soon as there was no more need for him ?
> 
> ...


_I am appalled at such bitter comments._


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Such bitter comments appall me Holly..._


feel how you will, that's your perogative but believe me there are none so blind as those who will not see... mark my words.. she will play the long game. In the very short time we've known her we've had the racist card played, the mental health card played...what next ?.. spousal abuse card?

Anyway Dana, you have made your mind up who and what she is, despite having absolutely no proof except her own word..and she's been proven to have lied in much of that interview.. so I'll leave you to care as much as you do about it, ..I for one don't....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

If a person is determined to viciously malign another, then they will  continue to do so. One wonders if jealousy may be a factor also?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

I did read that many young Brits believe Meghan was ill treated, but only half the older ones concur.


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

I did mention previously that Piers Morgan left the GMB show and some doubt was cast upon the reasons why he left...however, I do trust the BBC reporting and this is what happened. Yes 41,000 people were disgusted by his comments.

Piers Morgan has left ITV's Good Morning Britain following a row over comments he made about the Duchess of Sussex*.*

It brings the controversial host's time on the show to an end after six years.

ITV announced the decision after Ofcom said it was investigating his comments after receiving 41,000 complaints.

_On Monday's show, Morgan said he "didn't believe a word" the duchess had told Oprah Winfrey about her mental health in an interview._

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-56334082


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2021)

Dana said:


> I did mention previously that Piers Morgan left the GMB show and some doubt was cast upon the reasons why he left...however, I do trust the BBC reporting and this is what happened. Yes 41,000 people were disgusted by his comments.
> 
> Piers Morgan has left ITV's Good Morning Britain following a row over comments he made about the Duchess of Sussex*.*
> 
> ...


   This certainly points to considerable support for Meghan. I am delighted. The high chair tyrant can spew elsewhere.


----------



## Dana (Mar 10, 2021)

_*My interest in Meghan and Harry's claim about mental health is not based on emotion but professional concern. I am of the opinion that the more people of high profile (regardless of who they are) who come out of the closet, so to speak, not only paves the way for others to do the same, but helps agencies to improve how mental health is dealt with. In that way, preventing suicides and daily pain and suffering. *_


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree with Lord Sugar who said on Twitter
_
“I think he might have something else lined up watch this space.”_


----------



## Laurie (Mar 11, 2021)

Depression is a great gaping black maw, always  waiting, which might recede, but never goes away.

You will reluctantly, and eventually, discuss it with a professional, but you don't parade it on television.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> feel how you will, that's your perogative but believe me there are none so blind as those who will not see... mark my words.. she will play the long game. In the very short time we've known her we've had the racist card played, the mental health card played...what next ?.. spousal abuse card?
> 
> Anyway Dana, you have made your mind up who and what she is, despite having absolutely no proof except her own word..and she's been proven to have lied in much of that interview.. so I'll leave you to care as much as you do about it, ..I for one don't....


Piers Morgan was right about her....she knows her audience(American) and she's playing them for all its worth. The interview was everything Oprah wanted it to be.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> The interview was everything Oprah wanted it to be.


In fact you might describe it as a Soap Oprah.


----------



## Chet (Mar 11, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> This certainly points to considerable support for Meghan. I am delighted. The high chair tyrant can spew elsewhere.


That guy is a flesh eating maggot.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Depression is a great gaping black maw, always  waiting, which might recede, but never goes away.
> 
> You will reluctantly, and eventually, discuss it with a professional, but you don't parade it on television.


Depression is widespread and should be addressed publicly, not hidden away in private.


----------



## Dana (Mar 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> Depression is a great gaping black maw, always  waiting, which might recede, but never goes away.
> 
> You will reluctantly, and eventually, discuss it with a professional, but you don't parade it on television.



_Appalling...not even worthy of a response._


----------



## Dana (Mar 11, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Depression is widespread and should be addressed publicly, not hidden away in private.


It is futile to argue with some people Pinky...thank goodness they are in the minority. Sending you


----------



## Keesha (Mar 11, 2021)

Quote : She played the racist card, she played the mental health card ???

No she didn’t. You people  trashed her , the same way you trashed Diana. Who wouldn’t be depressed and suicidal after putting up with this scrutinized crap from you and the tabloids?

A comprehensive list of all the $hit Meghan Markle has taken from the British press & people



1/. When Meghan was first unveiled as Princes Harry’s long term girlfriend, the backlash began.

    ⁃    she’s an older divorcee who has been around the block a few times
    ⁃    Harry should not be allowed to marry a biracial person , harkening back to the mythical concept of ‘blue blood’ and royal purity
    ⁃    Paparazzi began exploiting Meghan by going to her friends and family to find out the worst scandalous details about her which Harry claimed he had to do legal battles to keep out of the press and recalls his mother having to do the same

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

2/. Meghan wore a pair of trousers to an event and everyone became unleashed
    ⁃    she attended an award in an Alexander McQueen tuxedo and she was back in the headlines about the clothes she was wearing and how inappropriate it was

https://www.stylist.co.uk/long-read...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

3/. Germaine Greer sat down with 60 minutes to claim that Meghan would bolt in the relationship as she did with Trevor Engleson

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/ge...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

4/. When Meghan announced her father would not be attending , the press had a field day

Thanks to the bullys who followed her dad everywhere to gather as much crap on her as they could, she made a press release saying he would not be attending. The press dissected her family like they were trash and not worthy. Every family has their dark sides and odd family members. 

https://www.stylist.co.uk/life/megh...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

5/. Journalists then goaded celebrities into criticizing Meghan’s wedding dress

Katie Perry’s comments about Meghans wedding dress and what she would have done differently which made headlines.
Seriously? This wasn’t her wedding! Wasn’t her wedding dress. Why say anything at all?
Who cares what Kate Perry thinks? She should have kept her thoughts to herself

https://www.stylist.co.uk/long-read...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

This type of backlash just fed into the myth of society’s notion of perfectionism and our need to please the world. How pathetic. It’s HER wedding. HER choice. We aren’t all meant to be fashion models.

6/. Meghan sat on a chair wrong and didn’t cross her legs properly at a photo shoot with the Queen

Once seated Meghan realized she hadn’t crossed her legs properly she adjusted them.
That was enough to make headlines. ( eye roll )

https://www.stylist.co.uk/opinion/m...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

7/. Meghans bra strap was showing for less than a second promoting another press headline. Seriously? Can this woman not get a break?

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

8/. Endless comparisons of her sister in law Kate Middleton

There are countless stories highlighting the dissimilarities between these two from relationship history to fashion sense  to racism and classism making it perfectly clear that Kate is more or less the kind of women you’d expect a prince to marry and Meghan isn’t.

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

9/. Meghan’s controversial one shoulder dress

https://www.stylist.co.uk/fashion/k...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

10/. Megan’s inappropriate dark nail polish - yes really.

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

11/. Meghan’s love for wearing black clothes

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

12/. Meghan eating toast with avocados. Oddly enough Kate eats toast and avocados also but apparently she must be eating them ‘properly.’

13/. Meghan slammed for sending a Christmas card

https://www.stylist.co.uk/opinion/r...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

14/. Meghan has knees? OMG no!

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

15/. Meghan blamed for temporary staff member leaving their temporary job

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

16/. Meghan slammed for visibly being pregnant and touching her belly. The exact same thing Kate did and every other pregnant woman in the world.

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

17/. Meghan closes a car door herself.

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

18/. She refused to pose on the hospital steps immediately after giving birth.

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/ha...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

19/. The fabricated stories about Meghans relationship with the rest of the royal family

https://www.stylist.co.uk/opinion/m...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

20/. Tabloids claim to have photos of Megan in her underwear

https://www.stylist.co.uk/fashion/m...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

21/. Prince Harry’s hair loss blamed on Meghan

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

22/. Meghan dated other men before marrying Harry?

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

23/. Meghan uses hair extensions

https://www.stylist.co.uk/beauty/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

24/. Meghan eats all the wrong things

https://www.stylist.co.uk/opinion/m...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

25/. Piers Morgan gives advice on how Meghan should handle the media

https://www.stylist.co.uk/opinion/p...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

26/. Dragging Meghan into the Covid 19 coverage

https://www.stylist.co.uk/people/me...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..

27/. Tabloids claiming Meghan and Harry’s relationship is all over

On February 15 of 2021 the tabloids ‘New Idea’
declared their relationship was over. It certainly was news to them.

28/. Tabloids reveal that Eugenie was upset that Meghan revealed her pregnancy on her wedding day.

https://news.sky.com/story/princess...-on-her-wedding-day-biography-claims-12047382

29/. She was accused of manipulating Archies birth certificate and disrespecting the Queen by changing Archies name.

https://www.royal.uk/buckingham-palace-statement-duke-and-duchess-sussex


31/. Meghan slammed door in Kate Middletons face after making her cry

https://www.stylist.co.uk/entertain...mxDUmhZSFdSNXRoN1hZZFUzQ1NyVXY1dHZUaFlqZlZTRA..


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

Well done @Keesha!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Quote : She played the racist card, she played the mental health card ???
> 
> No she didn’t. You people  trashed her the same way you trashed Diana. Who wouldn’t be depressed and suicidal after putting up with this scrutinized crap from you and the tabloids.
> 
> ...


If all of that happened BEFORE she married Prince Harry, she knew what to expect afterwards,yet she still went ahead.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Quote : She played the racist card, she played the mental health card ???
> 
> No she didn’t. You people  trashed her the same way you trashed Diana. Who wouldn’t be depressed and suicidal after putting up with this scrutinized crap from you and the tabloids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

@JimBob1952 
And your point is.....................................?


----------



## grahamg (Mar 11, 2021)

Shalimar said:
This certainly points to considerable support for Meghan. I am delighted. The high chair tyrant can spew elsewhere.



Chet said:


> That guy is a flesh eating maggot.



Now look, this is very awkward, I've often felt Piers Morgan should be sent to a Gulag in Siberia or somewhere like that, but now I feel forced to defend him, so please stop will you!

He's against all kinds of "Woke", (or "Her Wokeness Meghan"!), and has written a book recently connected with the topic, ( cant remember the title unfortunately), and his co-presenter until this week, Susanna Reid, formerly on BBC breakfast show, well he's dealt with her "prissiness" for five years and received good ratings, so we cant consider him all bad can we.

I think he goes too far "playing Devils advocate", (but in truth so many presenters do almost as much as he did), and his ego is much too large, I accept that as well, but if a feminist like Germaine Greer felt moved to warn us all about Meghan Markle, and what she felt her marrying Harry might men for the royal family, I think we should just try to consider the other side of the story here, even if Piers is a "flesh eating maggot" sometimes!


----------



## Liberty (Mar 11, 2021)

All we had to hear was that they were told by the powers that be that their child wouldn't be "titled" or given the same royal protection the other grandkids had .  What was she, anyway... a "concubine"?


----------



## Bee (Mar 11, 2021)

Chet said:


> That guy is a flesh eating maggot.


.and you know him do you??? and watch _all_ his programmes???


----------



## Bee (Mar 11, 2021)

Royal Family 'very much not racist' - William​https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56360671


----------



## Keesha (Mar 11, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> If all of that happened BEFORE she married Prince Harry, she knew what to expect afterwards,yet she still went ahead.


If you took the time to actually read any of this 95% of this tabloid BS happened AFTER they were married. Next.....

Please remember here. Good news doesn’t sell. Bad news sells which is why they focused on it.  People seem to like to read and discuss bad news. They rarely if ever discuss good news.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Please remember here. Good news doesn’t sell. Bad news sells which is why they focused on it. Bad news is what sells. People seems to like to read and discuss bad news. They rarely if ever discuss good news.



Hence the Oprah interview.  No fee for the interview but priceless advertising for the 'poor me' couple that just want to go on with their lives making millions as professional philanthropists off the back of who he is by birth.  They can dis his family all they want, but there are plenty of people who understand without that family, these two would not be relevant on the world stage.


----------



## Jules (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> If you took the time to actually read any of this 95% of this tabloid BS happened AFTER they were married. Next.....
> 
> Please remember here. Good news doesn’t sell. Bad news sells which is why they focused on it. Bad news is what sells. People seems to like to read and discuss bad news. They rarely if ever discuss good news.


Very true.  Negative news sells.  

I couldn’t read those links to Stylist so no comments.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Hence, the Oprah interview.  No fee for the interview but priceless advertising for the 'poor me' couple that just want to go on with their lives making millions as professional philanthropists off the back of who he is by birth.  They can dis his family all they want, but there are plenty of people who understand without that family, these two would not be relevant on the world stage.


I’m not denying that was a smart thing to do.
It was most likely a HUGE mistake on their part. My earlier post was about why she may have been depressed. Certainly that must come with the territory, and clearly she didn’t handle it well.

If she was denied any type of psychiatric help then I understand her wish to leave. She should have just left if peace & privacy is what she wanted. I don’t personally understand the need for an Oprah interview but I’ll leave it at that.

Anyway I don’t wish to invest any more time in this hate fest any more. There are far too many beautiful things in the world to invest my time in which I shall.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Anyway I don’t wish to invest any more time in this hate fest any more. There are far too many beautiful things in the world to invest my time in which I shall.



Truth.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

Keesha





Pepper said:


> @JimBob1952
> And your point is.....................................?


 
For once I was left speechless, ha ha. 

This is one of the few topics on which I just don't have an opinion.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bee said:


> Royal Family 'very much not racist' - William​https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56360671


Really! This reminds me of the guy who just left the WH telling everyone during a debate that he was the least racist person in the room. William just added fuel to the fire.


----------



## Della (Mar 11, 2021)

I find it hard to believe Meghan was ever told by anyone in power that she couldn't see a therapist.  The person she (wrongly) approached in the palace  was in the Human Resources dept which was for the servants.  She was told by him that he could only make such arrangements for the paid employees. The staff for the royals, everyone from window cleaners to cooks and maids numbers the hundreds.  Naturally  that group of servants doesn't include the people they serve. 

Diana had a regular therapist.  We know Prince Phillip saw one at one time, and who knows who else, it would be confidential patient information. So I seriously doubt that Meghan would ever have been denied help if she had asked one of the other royals to arrange it for her. But I don't know why she would do that.  All Meghan, herself, ever needed to do was call her regular doctor and ask for a referral.  Then call for a driver, the same way she calls for a driver to take her to baby showers, pre-natal appointments or anywhere else.  No need to call a Uber.  

I feel sympathy for anyone with depression, but I don't understand why Meghan, a 39 year-old woman,  couldn't have picked up her phone and made an appointment for herself.   No one else even needed to know a thing about it.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Really! This reminds me of the guy who just left the WH telling everyone during a debate that he was the least racist person in the room. William just added fuel to the fire.


To be fair to William, being put in the position of being asked if your family is racist is no-win situation. 
Don't answer and you look like you are indeed racist. 
Hedge on your answer and it looks like you're protecting a particular family member.
Say you're not racist and people will think you're lying or in denial.
Say yes and your family's goose is cooked for eternity.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Sort of like "Have you stopped beating your wife?"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

Over 126,000 people have demanded Piers Morgan be re-instated...for speaking the  truth as he and millions of others saw it....
https://www.change.org/p/good-morni...-on-gmb-for-his-common-sense-approach-to-life


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Over 126,000 people have demanded Piers Morgan be re-instated...for speaking the  truth as he and millions of others saw it....
> https://www.change.org/p/good-morni...-on-gmb-for-his-common-sense-approach-to-life


Wow! That is a lot of people.
I doubt he will return, after all, his right to free speech has been violated.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

Tish said:


> Wow! That is a lot of people.
> I doubt he will return, after all, his right to free speech has been violated.


precisely, I agree..


----------



## Dana (Mar 11, 2021)

_Keesha, re post #465 ... excellent research, thank you_


----------



## Dana (Mar 11, 2021)

.
The population of the United Kingdom is *67,886,011 *…. 
*126, 000 *is not even a sparrow’s pee in the ocean.

Thank goodness there are not as many haters in the UK these days. Piers Morgan will never be reinstated.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> The population of the United Kingdom is *67,886,011 *….
> *126, 000 *is not even a sparrow’s pee in the ocean.
> 
> Thank goodness there are not as many haters in the UK these days. Piers Morgan will never be reinstated.


yet you felt that 41,000 was good enough to get him sacked.... remember many of those voters are not even British.. many are from Australia and the USA , who are voting for freedom of speech..whether they believe he's right or wrong..and those numbers will raise exponentially.

he won't return to the morning show even if they begged him now having lost thousands of viewers almost overnight.. , but he will be offered much better positions.. watch this space...


----------



## Dana (Mar 11, 2021)

*I am a positive person...I stay away from negativity as much as I can because negativity has a way of becoming a festering sore. Therefore, I will no longer be adding to this hatefest. I feel it is not necessary for me to give toxic people more fodder to feed on.*


----------



## Della (Mar 11, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> The population of the United Kingdom is *67,886,011 *….
> *126, 000 *is not even a sparrow’s pee in the ocean.
> 
> Thank goodness there are not as many haters in the UK these days. Piers Morgan will never be reinstated.


I don't understand the charge of "hater."  It doesn't seem to apply to  the people who want Piers Morgan's career ruined, but the people saying anything less than complementary about Meghan are called "haters."

I believe that when public figures like the  Duke and Duchess of Sussex voluntarily go on global TV to talk about their problems then they are fair game.  When they go so far as to throw shade at other people who aren't there to defend themselves, then I think we have a duty to apply a little critical thinking to their charges.

Right now in America the charge of racist is as hot a button and as damaging as the charge of communism during the 1950s.  Meghan threw it at the Royals and I think we really owe it to them to question whether it's true or not.

The attorneys for the Derek Chauvin trial are now selecting the jurors and one of the things they keep asking is "How do you tell if someone is telling the truth?"  The jurors are expected to take into account the likelihood of what's being said.  Analyze motives.  Why might this person be making it up?  Does it sound reasonable?  If they doubt whether someone is telling the truth it wont make them haters it will mean they're trying to make a fair decision.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

Della said:


> I don't understand the charge of "hater."  It doesn't seem to apply to  the people who want Piers Morgan's career ruined, but the people saying anything less than complementary about Meghan are called "haters."
> 
> I believe that when public figures like the  Duke and Duchess of Sussex voluntarily go on global TV to talk about their problems then they are fair game.  When they go so far as to throw shade at other people who aren't there to defend themselves, then I think we have a duty to apply a little critical thinking to their charges.
> 
> ...



I was watching that, I was very surprised that potential jurors are given such in depth questions to their characters, before being chosen as a possible jurist.. it doesn't happen here, but then I suppose that may come down to money and the huge sums lawyers get paid in the USA.. but certainly it's a good idea  as prosecutors and defendants to measure up the characters of those who will be ultimately responsible for the life of another human being..


----------



## Chet (Mar 11, 2021)

Bee said:


> .and you know him do you??? and watch _all_ his programmes???


Anyone who makes a living trashing other people is a maggot.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> To be fair to William, being put in the position of being asked if your family is racist is no-win situation.
> Don't answer and you look like you are indeed racist.
> Hedge on your answer and it looks like you're protecting a particular family member.
> Say you're not racist and people will think you're lying or in denial.
> Say yes and your family's goose is cooked for eternity.




Critical race theory (which is all the rage in academia these days) says, basically, that all white people are racists and all institutions are racist.  So if you say you're not racist, you're lying.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

So why did Meghan want an interview with Oprah?

_"I think they agreed to do it, wanted to do it, were ready to do it because when you have been lied about for a series of years—I think anybody can understand this—if in your own office or in your own family, somebody is saying things about you that are not true and how hurtful that is, or if you’re online and you read the comments from something that somebody has said about you and you continue to see those comments, how hurtful that is," Oprah said…….

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...arry-meghan-markle-agreed-to-oprah-interview/_


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

Oprah knows people @mellowyellow, meaning she knows what makes us tick.


----------



## Jules (Mar 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> were ready to do it because when you have been lied about for a series of years—


It wasn’t by Harry’s family.  The media commotion was by the tabloids, but Harry & Meghan went after the Queen and the Royal Family.

Facts were distorted and using the term “The Firm” was calculated.

Oprah’s reactions were hilarious knowing she’s engineered everything, as the head of any powerful tv show will do.  She’s not neutral considering she was a guest at the $32 million dollar wedding.  

Harry & Meghan are the media replacements for Kim & Kanye.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 11, 2021)

Della said:


> *Right now in America the charge of racist is as hot a button *and as damaging as the charge of communism during the 1950s.  Meghan threw it at the Royals and I think we really owe it to them to question whether it's true or not.


Racism has been going on in America since 1619! (402 years). It did not just raise it's ugly head.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 11, 2021)

Chet said:


> Anyone who makes a living trashing other people is a maggot.


Piers Morgan does spend time building up some peoples lives, for example championing Captain Tom on his way up and down his garden a hundred times, in the run up to his hundredth birthday, so Piers is a more nuanced character than you're giving him credit for, but please desist, I'm as ready to condemn the man as anyone for his bloated ego etc., so stop forcing me to defend him!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 12, 2021)

Meghan should have gone into therapy on her own if she really felt like she needed it.  She married into the family.  Trash the media who done you wrong.  If you don't like the family rules and regulations then get a divorce.  Harry has all the money he inherited from Diana so get your own security.  Archie does not need a title unless you want to be a part of the family you are trashing.  

I would not doubt for a minute that she treated her staff badly.  Put those acting skills to work and make your own living.  Hire your own staff to clean your house and wash your clothes. Better yet do it yourself.  That way you have no reason to whine about how people treated you.  Just my opinion so don't jump on me!!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 12, 2021)

Princess Anne, a royal princess meaning that she was a princess from birth, has a son and a daughter, neither of whom have a title. They are Peter Mark Andrew Phillips and Zara Anne Elizabeth (Phillips) Tindall. On the other hand, Prince Andrew's daughters are both referred to as Princess Eugenie and Princess Beatrice. It is up to the monarch to bestow titles.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Depression is widespread and should be addressed publicly, not hidden away in private.


Apologies, I did not mean to give offence, just relate my own experience.

I agree mental health should not be hidden in a general sense but for the individual it is not so easy.

I remember sitting at my laptop sobbing bitterly looking at suicide websites because I could not get the cap off a pot of marmalade.  That's when you really know life has got on top of you.

I shared that with no one except my doctor, not even my wife.

The only reason I share it here, 23 years on, is because I'm anonymous.

I know whereof I speak.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2021)

"You people trashed her the same way you trashed Diana."

They trashed themselves, like Sarah Ferguson and Wallis Simpson before them.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 12, 2021)

In case you are wondering about the furniture that was featured in this special,it comes from actor Christopher KNight's{"Peter Brady" of TV show Brady Bunch} company,Christopher KNight Brand which he started in 2012.The wicker& Acacia Burchett Outdoor Chairs set costs $554,but is now sold out on Amazon,Overstock.He's amazed so many people wanted to buy the set


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2021)

Della said:


> I find it hard to believe Meghan was ever told by anyone in power that she couldn't see a therapist.  The person she (wrongly) approached in the palace  was in the Human Resources dept which was for the servants.  She was told by him that he could only make such arrangements for the paid employees. The staff for the royals, everyone from window cleaners to cooks and maids numbers the hundreds.  Naturally  that group of servants doesn't include the people they serve.
> 
> Diana had a regular therapist.  We know Prince Phillip saw one at one time, and who knows who else, it would be confidential patient information. So I seriously doubt that Meghan would ever have been denied help if she had asked one of the other royals to arrange it for her. But I don't know why she would do that.  All Meghan, herself, ever needed to do was call her regular doctor and ask for a referral.  Then call for a driver, the same way she calls for a driver to take her to baby showers, pre-natal appointments or anywhere else.  No need to call a Uber.
> 
> I feel sympathy for anyone with depression, but I don't understand why Meghan, a 39 year-old woman,  couldn't have picked up her phone and made an appointment for herself.   No one else even needed to know a thing about it.



I had the same feeling, Della. I don't understand why she went to Human Resources in the first place, and why she didn't just, as you said, pick up the phone and call her doctor. That business about being told she couldn't see a therapist sounded pretty hokey to me.

Maybe someone advised her to keep any such visits to a therapist private, and especially not to let the ghoulish paparazzi get their fangs into it; that would make sense. But being told she "couldn't" see a therapist when she was contemplating suicide? I pretty much believed all her grievances until I started thinking about that remark. I just don't buy it.

Sometimes people who are depressed, miserable, feeling discriminated against, treated unfairly, etc. tend to read things in which were not intended, or even things that happened only in their imagination. I'm not saying she made it up, but she could have misinterpreted something that the PR person said. It's just a little too over the top to be believable.

I'm also wondering about that business about not having access to her passport, driver's license, car keys, etc. Knowing nothing about palace procedures, all I can do is speculate. She wasn't a prisoner, though she apparently felt like one. I suspect that official documents, permits, car keys, etc. are kept in a safe place for the benefit of the royals, not to punish them. If she asked for her driver's license and car keys, and was denied access to those things, I would believe she was a prisoner. But I think she may have been applying a hostile attitude to things that were being done for her own safety and convenience. (Imagine misplacing your car keys in a building the size of Buckingham Palace!)

Not taking sides here, I think she could be right on the button in suspecting some members of the royal family of racism. And discussions about what color the baby would be are disgusting. She may have had adequate reason to fly the coop right there. But these other accusations sound whiny, and kind of dubious.

Anyway, it was an interesting two hours.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2021)

Hellooooo royal family pompous and pretentious. A given what the heck was she thinking. And if one voluntarily decides to discuss their medical or social issues out in public expect some different opinion.

Her level of celebrity was no where near the royals and she should've been able to spot that & what ever goes along with it miles away. Especially as an outsider.


----------



## Chet (Mar 12, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Piers Morgan does spend time building up some peoples lives, for example championing Captain Tom on his way up and down his garden a hundred times, in the run up to his hundredth birthday, so Piers is a more nuanced character than you're giving him credit for, but please desist, I'm as ready to condemn the man as anyone for his bloated ego etc., so stop forcing me to defend him!


Gotcha.

Here's what irks me. I read that the Queen and Harry have a good relationship. In other words, she loves her grandson and what pains him pains her. Morgan slandered Meghan which hurt Harry and in turn the Queen. I guess Morgan's mother never told him that if you can't say anything good about someone, don't say anything at all.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 12, 2021)

Chet said:


> Gotcha.
> Here's what irks me. I read that the Queen and Harry have a good relationship. In other words, she loves her grandson and what pains him pains her. Morgan slandered Meghan which hurt Harry and in turn the Queen. I guess Morgan's mother never told him that if you can't say anything good about someone, don't say anything at all.


Not quite "Gotcha" so far as Meghan goes, because her disloyalty shown towards her own father trumps almost anything in my book, and Piers Morgan going overboard on Meghan's  "wokeness" pales into insignificance in my view.
Our queen btw is made of tough stuff, (you have to be to take on the role of head of state, carrying forth a most historical role into yet another generation, not unique in this world, but arguably the preeminent monarchy!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2021)

To paraphrase one of our wartime leaders, "She has sown the wind, now she must reap the whirlwind."

Racist remarks are illegal in the UK, and the London police are particularly vigorous in the regard. The solution is in her own hands.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's popularity ratings have fallen to their lowest levels ever after their bombshell interview with Oprah Winfrey, according to a new poll. The couple's popularity has plummeted in the wake of the explosive broadcast, in which the couple made accusations of racism within the Royal Family.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2021)

While Markle is working out her issues in public the royals still have a member who socialized with a known criminal and underage girls. And she's complaining they hurt her feelings?


----------



## Chet (Mar 12, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Not quite "Gotcha" so far as Meghan goes, because her disloyalty shown towards her own father trumps almost anything in my book, and Piers Morgan going overboard on Meghan's  "wokeness" pales into insignificance in my view.
> Our queen btw is made of tough stuff, (you have to be to take on the role of head of state, carrying forth a most historical role into yet another generation, not unique in this world, but arguably the preeminent monarchy!


To each their own opinion. I've tired of this topic and it's time to move on. It's starting to sound like a political thread with people taking sides and forming enemies. Not good. Have a good day!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 12, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Not quite "Gotcha" so far as Meghan goes, because her disloyalty shown towards her own father trumps almost anything in my book, and Piers Morgan going overboard on Meghan's  "wokeness" pales into insignificance in my view.
> Our queen btw is made of tough stuff, (you have to be to take on the role of head of state, carrying forth a most historical role into yet another generation, not unique in this world, but arguably the preeminent monarchy!


Hahaha, that is a personal agenda you are trying to perpetrate on Meghan. I have seen your posts where you supposedly got a raw deal in the past. Meghan's father is the lowest of low.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 12, 2021)

There is a history that got Piers Morgan's boxers all twisted:

A complete timeline is in the link.

"Congrats Meghan & Harry," the TV host wrote on Twitter in response to the official announcement of their engagement. "My friend will make the perfect modern bride. 
ps Do I get an invite @meghanmarkle?"
November 2017: Morgan pens a Daily Mail column headlined: "Hearty congratulations, Harry, you picked a real keeper (even if your romance did destroy my beautiful friendship with the amazing Meghan Markle)."​https://www.insider.com/piers-morgan-meghan-markle-relationship-interview-timeline


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 12, 2021)

Piers Morgan reminds me of disgraced Bill O'Reilly of FOXNews. Two bloviating bullies of substantial jowls.

"It's a fitting end, in a way, for the latest controversy, which has very little to do with free speech and a whole lot to do with hypocrisy. For all his talk of Meghan and her husband, Harry, Duke of Sussex, manipulating people emotionally, that's precisely what Morgan is trying to do."

"Morgan's dismissive comments, especially about Meghan's openness about her mental health struggles, show him to be suspicious of this kind of emotion, in a way that feels familiar. So much criticism of contemporary culture, particularly conversations about racism, sexism and fairness, is rooted in the notion that it's too affective, too thin-skinned and subjective. The politics of empathy and fairness are rejected as a politics of fragility, a sign of either weakness or manipulation."

https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/10/opinions/piers-morgan-real-problem-meghan-hemmer/index.html


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2021)

If their purpose in going on Oprah and saying the things they said was not for some kind of revenge for perceived wrongs and to embarrass the royal family, I do not see why they did it.  The goings on within the family are no one's business but the family's, and I do not see how any good can come of all the innuendo and accusations, certainly not from having it all aired on American TV.  What earthly business is it of ours, anyway?  I doubt people in the UK care much what Americans think about the inner workings of their monarchy.

Be it truth or lies, I think the whole thing of going on American TV and attempting to air their dirty linen in public is incredibly tacky, at best.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 12, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Hahaha, that is a personal agenda you are trying to perpetrate on Meghan. I have seen your posts where you supposedly got a raw deal in the past. Meghan's father is the lowest of low.


You so easily dismiss Meghan's dad, though he had a fairly successful career I believe, successfully reared a second family when his marriage to Meghan's mother Doreen failed. Meghan herself was raised by him in some very formative years I believe, so many people might fairly suggest Thomas Markle as a dad, was very far from the lowest of the low, but go on saying he is won't you, because in my view such condemnation only proves my "fathers rights" arguments you allude to!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

The lies of the interview dismantled...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9356741/Harry-Meghan-inconvenient-truth.html


----------



## Laurie (Mar 13, 2021)

Piers Morgan is subject to the same slander laws as the rest of us, and has the same right to express his opinions within those laws.

If she thinks she has a case, let her prove it in court.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

Over 220,000 people calling for Piers to be reinstated...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...100-00-call-return-Piers-Morgan-48-HOURS.html


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> If their purpose in going on Oprah and saying the things they said was not for some kind of revenge for perceived wrongs and to embarrass the royal family, I do not see why they did it.  The goings on within the family are no one's business but the family's, and I do not see how any good can come of all the innuendo and accusations, certainly not from having it all aired on American TV.  What earthly business is it of ours, anyway?  I doubt people in the UK care much what Americans think about the inner workings of their monarchy.
> 
> Be it truth or lies, I think the whole thing of going on American TV and attempting to air their dirty linen in public is incredibly tacky, at best.


i sometimes wonder if many americans care about what goes on in the monarchy. i certainly don't pay attn. it's nothing personal but i got my own life to worry about. sounds like meghan is a drama queen.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i sometimes wonder if many americans care about what goes on in the monarchy. i certainly don't pay attn. it's nothing personal but i got my life to worry about. sounds like meghan is a drama queen.


Precisely...and we wouldn't care about what's happening on a Domestic level to any high ranking American... however when you have lies being told about you as a country by someone who is not British, then the hackles rise particularly something as incendiary as racism,  .... as I'm sure they would if the situation had been reversed and prince Harry had been accusing the American people of the same accusations as MM has accused a country  and it's Royal Family who welcomed her with open arms... ...


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 13, 2021)

The little I saw of the interview really shows how disconnected the very wealthy and powerful are from the rest of us.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> If the situation had been reversed, and prince Harry had been accusing the American people of the same accusations as MM has accused a country and it's Royal Family who welcomed her with open arms... ...


I hadn't thought about it this way.  You are so right.  Therefore, I'm tapping out of this thread.  I was often irritated when non-Americans weighed in on US politics with fully formed opinions despite their own lack of context and a poor grasp of the complexities.

I apologize to anyone who took offense from my comments.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> The little I saw of the interview really shows how disconnected the very wealthy and powerful are from the rest of us.


It's so true.. aside anything else.. they gave no thought to his grandfather age almost 100  in hospital suffering from heart problems... nor did they give a stuff about everyone who has suffered during this pandemic... all about their selfish woke needs...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 13, 2021)

I hope CBS is happy with the ratings for repeating this'over hyped' special 3 million tuned in last night
I bet  viewers of the regularly scheduled Fri night shows were po'd they couldn't watch their favorites


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a feeling that as time goes by, the interview might come back and bite them.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 14, 2021)

I bet OW paid them a ton of money for that interview and now I'm reading where Meghan is weighing her options as a future democrat candidate for U S President maybe in the next election.  It just sounds to me like they were looking for something other than privacy like they claimed.


----------



## Della (Mar 15, 2021)

Oprah said, in the very beginning of the interview, that she wanted to make it clear that Meghan and Harry weren't getting any money for the interview. 

The couple recently signed a deal with Netflix for a rumored $100 million to produce documentaries and children's movies over the next few years. Meghan said she compared herself to Ariel (Disney princess) during the interview so that may have been a plug for things to come.

They also just bought a house costing 14.7 million near where Oprah Winfrey and Ellen DeGeneres also have estates.  I expect any interview pay would have been chump change to them.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 15, 2021)

Della said:


> Oprah said, in the very beginning of the interview, that she wanted to make it clear that Meghan and Harry weren't getting any money for the interview.
> 
> The couple recently signed a deal with Netflix for a rumored $100 million to produce documentaries and children's movies over the next few years. Meghan said she compared herself to Ariel (Disney princess) during the interview so that may have been a plug for things to come.
> 
> They also just bought a house costing 14.7 million near where Oprah Winfrey and Ellen DeGeneres also have estates.  I expect any interview pay would have been chump change to them.


Regardless of how many times it repeated some will still believe what they want to believe. A quick Google can confirm that the couple was not paid for the interview. Plus some try to diminish Meghan who was an independent hardworking woman with $$$ assets before joining the monarchy. Compare that with Harry who relied on a stipend from Charles and an inheritance.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 15, 2021)

Meghan is an entitled celebrity  playing the victim. She has a history of tossing out people after she's done with them, ie... her ex husband, her family.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

*Harry and Meghan Finally Admit They Didn’t Have Secret Backyard Wedding*

Meghan told Oprah she and Harry tied the knot “in our backyard” three days before the $50 million public wedding on May 19, 2018.

Meghan, 39, said in the interview, “You know, three days before our wedding, we got married. No one knows that. The vows that we have framed in our room are just the two of us in our backyard with the Archbishop of Canterbury.”

The claim was much disputed, not least because in the U.K. a minimum of two witnesses are needed for a legal marriage to take place.

Today’s formal admission to The Daily Beast that no marriage took place in advance of the official ceremony comes after the marriage certificate document was obtained by the British newspaper the _Sun—_the paper paid £42 (about $58) to obtain a copy from Britain’s General Register Office.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, I saw that story also. It made me wonder how many other things that she said we can believe.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yes, I saw that story also. It made me wonder how many other things that she said we can believe.


and Harry didn't pick her up on it.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 23, 2021)

digifoss said:


> I bet OW paid them a ton of money for that interview and now I'm reading where Meghan is weighing her options as a future democrat candidate for U S President maybe in the next election.  It just sounds to me like they were looking for something other than privacy like they claimed.


First of all, Markle will have to divest herself of all royal titles including that of Duchess if she wants a career in politics in this country.  Our Constitution is patently clear on that subject.  Secondly, she cannot just rely on her woke friends to get her on a ballot so she'll have a long row to hoe.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> *Harry and Meghan Finally Admit They Didn’t Have Secret Backyard Wedding*
> 
> Meghan told Oprah she and Harry tied the knot “in our backyard” three days before the $50 million public wedding on May 19, 2018.
> 
> ...



A very odd thing to lie about, and to try to give some rational explanation for it could there be a way in which both propositions could contain an element of truth?  Surely, as some other forum member has stated, Prince Harry would know one way or the other, and even not picking Meghan up publicly, if its nonsense,  he'd surely have to suspect Meghan's mental health, if she truly made up the story completely.


----------



## Dana (Mar 23, 2021)

.
Here we go again…another aberration of the truth. Harry and Meghan _did_ have a “private exchange of vows” in their backyard performed by the Archbishop of Canterbury.

The term “wedding” can mean a blessing. Run with the tabloids and you run with hell.
.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Piers Morgan does spend time building up some peoples lives, for example championing Captain Tom on his way up and down his garden a hundred times, in the run up to his hundredth birthday, so Piers is a more nuanced character than you're giving him credit for, but please desist, I'm as ready to condemn the man as anyone for his bloated ego etc., so stop forcing me to defend him!


It isn't so much what he says but the fact that he says it! To be honest, we need more people like him, who are not afraid to speak their minds. There is too much pussy-footing, and fear of offending. 
On the question of Meghan...it has now come to light that she lied/was mistaken about the wedding; what else has she misled us on?
What a contrast to Zara Tindall and her husband, always smiling and happy together, and now with their new baby son.  Not all the royals are self-pitying whingers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Princess Anne, a royal princess meaning that she was a princess from birth, has a son and a daughter, neither of whom have a title. They are Peter Mark Andrew Phillips and Zara Anne Elizabeth (Phillips) Tindall. On the other hand, Prince Andrew's daughters are both referred to as Princess Eugenie and Princess Beatrice. It is up to the monarch to bestow titles.


Princess Anne didn't want her children to have titles. She wanted them to be able to live as normal a life as possible.


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

I am looking forward to 60 minutes special on Sunday night.
Especially since they were caught out in a lie over their whole marriage three days before the real one.
It should be fascinating. No, no wait, I'm sorry the poor little mermaid got confused.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

My thoughts on the interview is that I didn't watch it and really have no interest in watching it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My thoughts on the interview is that I didn't watch it and really have no interest in watching it.


I didn't watch it either. I lost interest in this insipid pair some time ago...that incident with the banana did it for me. 
How long before Harry comes creeping back, tail between his legs, whinging about how he was deceived, and can he please have all his privileges back?


----------



## digifoss (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My thoughts on the interview is that I didn't watch it and really have no interest in watching it.


Same here.  I was probably watching a good movie or playing with one of the grandkids...


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 23, 2022)

StarSong said:


> For the record, Harry & Meghan don't live in Los Angeles.  They're in Montecito, 85 miles up the coast from LA.


They did live in L.A. at first and then bought the house in Montecito.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 23, 2022)

For me this falls under the heading of "I have far better things to do", but as they say uptown, what ever rings your chimes.


----------



## Brookswood (Feb 23, 2022)

Ummm.....   I am not sure I even want to resond to anything they say or do.   So why am I writing this?  I'm not.  It's a figment of your imagination.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 25, 2022)

.I don't really follow the "Royals". I can never remember which brother is which. I understand the celebrity aspect of Royalty. I'm amazed at how some seem to regard royals as a superhuman species. I think some forget they are flesh and blood people, with very human foibles, and assets.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> .I don't really follow the "Royals". I can never remember which brother is which. I understand the celebrity aspect of Royalty. I'm amazed at how some seem to regard royals as a superhuman species. I think some forget they are flesh and blood people, with very human foibles, and assets.


Perhaps Americans are not aware of the obligations that royalty have. They are paid an allowance from the public purse, in return they are expected to perform public duties, such as opening fetes etc. They also give their support to various charities. This is why Prince Harry has lost a lot of his privileges...he no longer is entitled to receive anything. I think he expected to keep his lifestyle without the obligations that go with it.


----------

